# PVP-Items - Segen oder Fluch (PVE bezogen!)



## cM2003 (6. April 2008)

Hallo.

Also ich frage mich immer mehr, ob die Gladi-Sets eher einem Fluch oder Segen für PVE bedeuten...

Mir geht es sowas von aufn Keks... Es rennen nur noch Leute mit dem scheiss PVP-Kram rum... Meiner Meinung nach, hat aber JEDES ITEM massive Nachteile im PVE gegen vergleichbare PVE-Items. So kam es nun mal wieder vor, dass ein Priester mit wunderbarem Gladizeug meinte TDM hero heilen zu müssen, aber einfach permanent oom war...

Aber noch viel Schlimmer ist, dass dann in der Regel diese Leute auch noch eine PVP-Skillung haben und somit nochmals weniger DMG fahren als es schon normal der Fall wäre...

Auch geil, dass mittlerweile irgendwie sehr viele meinen fragen zu müssen, ob man full epic sei. Dann schaut man sich die Typen an und fängt an Hassfontänen zu spucken, weil der Typ selbst nur mit S1 rum rennt.

Noch dazu kommt, dass diese Leute dann meist auch noch kein PVE-Verständnis haben. Also dass man z.B. einen Counterspell auf nen Caster haun könnte damit dieser an den Tank kommen kann, oder mal den Heiler schützen. oder auch das Sheep zu halten...

Also ich finde das PVP-Gear ist ein absoluter Fluch für PVE und versaut einem echt das Spiel...

Gruß,
cM

PS: Ja ich weiß, "dann geh net mit rnds", "kick sie wieder", oder "noch ein bischen käse zu dem whine" usw. Kenne die Argumente/Sprüche, könnt sie euch also sparen... Zumal gerade Tanks und Heiler nur schwer auffindbar sind, sind die ersten beiden Argumente nicht wirklich hilfreich...


----------



## Nôxxx (6. April 2008)

pvp items sind ja schon was schönes... aber man sollte sie nicht nachgeschmissen bekommen!
die teile sind viel zu leicht zu bekommen!
mit der aktion "epixx 4 free" (burning crusade) hats blizz voll versaut...
vor bc waren epixx noch epixx...
aber jetzt rennt jeder gimp der grad erst 70 wurde mit recht guten epixx rum...
vorallem seitdem man s1 für ehre holen kann!
in saison 1 und 2 wars noch ganz ok.


----------



## Taoru (6. April 2008)

/sign

Um ehrlich zu sein, mir gehen am meisten die Warris auf den Keks, die denken sie können mit S1 in einer Hero tanken... und das mit Waffen oder Fury Specc.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und Schurken, die mit Kara, Gruul und dergleichen gehn und dann im DMG-Meter hinter dem Tank sind.
Ich finde PvPler sollten weiter PvP machen, oder sich erstmal in den 70er Inis equippen, dann Heros gehen und dann mit Kara... dann ist sogar blaues Zeug besser als die "ach-so-fetten"-Epics für Ehre. 

MfG der "Pvp wtf?" Schurke


----------



## Tragul (6. April 2008)

PvP = PvP... PvE = PvE

Es mag sein, dass 2-3 PvP Items ein PvP Equip verbessern... aber eins ist doch klar :
PvP Epis tragen Leute ohne PvE Erfahrung. Full S1 Spieler würde ich nichtmal für eine Gruppenquest laden !

PvP oder PvE...... deine Entscheidung !

N8ti


----------



## dejaspeed (6. April 2008)

Schön in bezug zu was ?

Eigtl sind alle stats dieser sets ausgenommen die ausdauer total das letzte, zuwenig hit für die melees und caster zuwenig oder keine manareg und für einige "Tanks" abhärtung ersetzt keine defwertung.


----------



## daday (6. April 2008)

Was auch so unfair ist, dass es für Tanks keine PvP Items gibt... Jede Klasse kann sich die ersten Epixx durch PvP holen nur die Deff Krieger und Deff Palas müssen Kara & Heroics machen um die ersten Epischen Items einzufahren...


----------



## EliteOrk (6. April 2008)

Mich kotzt die ganze PvP Kacke auch an!

Mit meinem neu hochgezüchtetem fury Krieger hol ich mir aus Prinzip (ausser die Waffen, steinigt mich, aber die sind echt gut^^) keine pvp items, weil mich die ganzen Möchtegern Krieger ankotzen, die meinen mit ihrem kackboon s1 in heroics gehen zu müssen etc. ...


----------



## ReWahn (6. April 2008)

SInd imho ne sehr schlechte sache... viel zu viele leute in vollem s1 set sind der meinung, raidtauglich zu sein... dabei hätten sie mit  dem dungeonset schon wesentlich besseren mg output :/ naja, vielleicht macht blizz den unterschied von pvp- un pve gear mit wotlk grösser, das wäre ne gute sache... wenn das zeug nur im pvp was taugen würde wären viele probleme beseitigt...


----------



## Yaralin (6. April 2008)

naja... PvP gerümpel hat nix im PvE content zu suchen.. abgesehen mal von dem ding, das einen von bewegungs-dingsdas befreit.. ist bei bestimmten bossen ganz nützlich.. alles andere.... nein danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nôxxx (6. April 2008)

ich mein ich bin ja durch und durch pvpler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber s1 leute kotzen mich auch voll an :/
wer mit fulls s3 rumrennt sag ich nur respekt hat n1 gespielt..
vorallem das personal rating is schön =) 
jetz können die pveler nichmehr mit ihren 10 games / woche
die geilsten items abstauben =)

wie gesagt epiks sind seit bc keine epiks mehr früher war das noch was besonderes *zurückdenken* ^^


----------



## mkchrissi (6. April 2008)

die pvp waffen sind geil.. aber wie schon gesagt wurde

PVP = PVP
PVE = PVE

und nicht anders.. 

keinen PVP equip in der ini.. (außer die waffen die wirklich gut sind)


----------



## domes (6. April 2008)

Wenn hier nach "vergleichbaren" PvE Items zur Gegenüberstellung gerufen wird, so sollte man doch bedenken, daß der normale Vergleich zum leicht farmbaren S1 (ja inkl. Waffen) nur D3 bedeuten würde und 71 dps Waffen. Da sind mir S1 equippte normalerweise deutlich lieber.

Am Ende bleibt nur, daß auf PvP Zeug allgemein weniger Wille/Reg., weniger Hit und weniger AP/Spelldmg - dafür mehr Ausdauer und Crit. drauf ist. Für einige Speccungen macht PvP Eq. oder eine Mischung durchaus Sinn und das gilt sogar für Heiler, die ja normalerweise in 5er Instanzen nicht so langen Atem beweisen müssen, wie in 25er Raids. 

Was einige hier am Ende also "ankotzt" ist nicht die Ausrüstung ansicht, sondern wie "leicht" sie erworben wurde und wie die Leute damit spielen. Gönnt den Leuten mit weniger Zeit einfach mal was und nehmt nen Wipe in irgend einer Instanz nicht so ernst, dann hab Ihr auch bissi mehr Spass an eurer Freizeit und findet weniger Grund euch dabei zu ärgern.


----------



## Be4Tb0x (6. April 2008)

stimmt schon... die s1 gimps nerven mega... viele meinen sie holen sich s1, dass sie dann gleich voll loslegen können ohne sich irgendwas zu farmen oder hart zu erarbeiten, sowohl im PVP als auch im PVE.
Beispiel1: PVP/Arena. Ich hab Arena erst anfang season 3 angefangen mit 20 abhärtung oder so^^ Klar hab ich mir gedacht: Kb ewig viel ehre für s1 waffe usw zu farmen... also geb ichn bissl g aus und bau mir mein schmiedekunst hoch. Für viel G und Zeit dann eine recht gute Waffe, aber s1 waffen sind einfach zu bekommen und trotzdem besser. Dann spielt man am Anfang auf 1,4k mit nem geschenkten teams gegen gimps mit 250 abhärtung full s1 usw, die soooo schlecht sind... ich hab jetzt mit 2 s1 teile und 2 s3 teile vom PVP eq nur 157 Abhärtung... und kann auf 1700+ spielen. Oder wenn ich offkrieger sehe bei denen jedes s1 teil mit +9 stamina gesockelt ist... LOL

beispiel2: PVE: In der Gilde sind für Gruul zu wenig on, also sucht man sich nochn paar randoms... S1 und co... fragt man: eq? antwort: full epic. lädt man ihn: Schurke mit 10,5k hp unbuffed: denkt man erst... boah ist der  gut... doch dann... JEDES aber jedes Fucking teil vom PVP. Einfach nur low.

Bei einem Offkrieger ist es bedauernder weise so, dass T4 oft sogar schlechter ist als s1. Bsp S1 Hose T4 hose: S1 12 trefferwertung , t4: null.... nur ao ist etwas mehr... aber das kann man verkraften.

Ich behalt meine S3 brust und meine s3 handschuhe im Raid an: Dank besserer Sockelmöglichkeiten und sowie krit/ trefferwertung und Rüssi ignore.... in alle fällen besser als t4 brust... usw... und s3 handschuhe sind in allen stats den T4 handschuhen überlegen (auser trefferwertung).... 

PVP Equip im PVE ist eine frage der klasse und der skillung der klasse. Healer/ Caster usw sollten auf S1 verzichten. Brauchbar finde ich nur z.B. den Heal Kolben fürn Pala usw wegen dem hohen +heal... aber auch plusheal ist nicht alles. Als schurke oder andere Nahkämpfer sind die Waffen statsmäßig sicher gut, da man bessere Waffen erst Ende Kara oder gar erst noch später bekommt. Aber den Rüstungsteilen fehlt es eindeutig an dmg.

Früher, war full epic noch ein hingucker... heutzutage wird man nur noch belächelt.


----------



## Nemesis Cain (6. April 2008)

Ich stimme dem voll zu es ist ein Fluch jeder der im PVP sich das Zeug geholt hat glaubt er wäre der beste in Instanzen, und schafft es noch nicht einmal dem Mob des Tanks zu folgen. Aich Tanks die mit Furor/Kampf Skillung tanken wollen kammen mir schon unter.

Auch wundern sie sich dann wieso sie so wenig Schaden machen obwohl sie fast PVP Epiq ausgerüstet sind und ich kleiner Magus nur 3 Epische Instanzen teile habe und die Hälfte des Damage raushaue.

Auf unserem Server Der abyssische Rat ist es so das man kaum noch ohne diese PVP Leute Instanzen gehen kann, und die Tanks fast nur verzweifeln da die PVPler nicht das Ziel des Tanks halten können.

Auch habe ich gemerkt obwohl bei mittlerer Auslastung die Sache mit den Phasen und dem Portal bei PVPlern kaum bekannt ist und sie nur immer fragen woher sie die neue Epischen Rüstungen bekommen.

Bei einer Diskussion im Gruppenchannel mit unserem Tank fühlte sich unser Hexer so dermaßen angesprochen bezüglich Ausrüstung, weil unser Tank gern Kara tanken möchte und der Hexer sich aufregte was wir gegen sein Equip hätten. 
Nach dem nächsten Boss musste der Hexer ja seinen DamageMeter auspacken und war an vorletzter Stelle worauf er dann auch still war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saerec (6. April 2008)

Leider muss ich hier mal einhaken.

Ich habe selber bis SSC/TK erfolgreich geraidet, quittierte jedoch nach Kael mein Dienst da ich nicht mehr so die Lust bzw. Zeit fürs raiden hatte. (Habe aber dennoch mein damals erfarmtes PvE Equip in Ehren gehalten und auf die Bank geschmissen) Stattdessen verzog es mich am Abend für zwei bis drei Stunden auf die Bgs und farmte mir so mein S1 zusammen. Arena war mir doch ein Stück zu elitär und überließ ich dann doch eher den Profis.

Vor ein paar Tagen erhielt ich von einen ehemaligen Raid-Kumpanen die Anfrage ob ich nicht mal MH von innen sehen wolle. Habe natürlich zugestimmt und wurde prompt eingeladen. Das ich in diesen kurzen Momenten keine Zeit hatte schnell mein PvE Gear anzuziehen und eine PvE Skillung beim Trainer zu erstellen führte dazu, das mich der raidführende MT nach einer Minute anschrieb: "Du bist PvP" - RaidKick- ZackBum - Affe tot. 
Auf anschreiben wurde nicht reagiert, auf darauffolgende Flames ebenso wenig. 

Viele Leute sollten langsam wirklich mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen -.-


----------



## warloc (6. April 2008)

ich hab keine lust mit meinem warri twink täglich 5std in inis zu gehen nur um pve equip zu bekommen(ausser fürs deff equip geh ich in inis) aber das pvp equip reicht für den anfang alle mal aus wer damit probleme hat soll was andres spieln


----------



## Defoga (6. April 2008)

Joa finde auch, dass es nurnoch nervt wenn leute in heros nur mit pvp equip rumrennen.. Auf PvP fehlt einfach Trefferwertung, gut in heros gehts noch da brauch man nicht unbedingt viel aber wenn ich dann s2/s3 Leute in 25ern sehe nervt das schon.

Die Waffen sind top da kann man nix sagen aber die Items sonst naja.. Z.B. in meinem ehem. 25er Raid war ein Dämo Hexer mit komplettem PvP equip. Er hat wenns hochkommt 1/3 von meinem Schaden gemacht dank Pvp Skillung und Equip und dann wundern sich die Leute warum Void enraged..

Mittlerweile ist es bei mir aber einfach so, dass ich mir wenn ich jemanden mit s1 sehe einfach denke, dass es ein noob ist. Wenn natürlich jemand komplettes PvP equip hat, incl armschiene, gürtel etc, ist ok dann macht er eben gerne Pvp aber hat einfach nix in ner ini zu suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fixfox10 (6. April 2008)

Ich würd jetzt gerne mal ne Lanze für die PvP-Ausstattung brechen.
Ich wurde 70 und habe meine ersten Schritte im BG getan.
Natürlich hat mir keiner gesagt, daß diese wunderhübschen Sachen nicht PvE-tauglich sind.
Also habe ich angefangen für die erfarmte Ehre und Marken einzukaufen.
Nach und nach bin ich fast voll PvP-equipt.
Was ich nicht gemacht habe, sind die Gänge durch die Inis, d.h. meine Ausrüstung bestand nur aus dem, was als Questbelohnung/Drop/AH-Kauf drin war.
Und siehe da...
Alles, aber auch wirklich alles, was ich ausgetauscht habe, hat dafür gesorgt, daß meine Werte nach oben gingen.
Wenn ich mal bei einem Wert verlor, konnte das mit dem nächsten Teil ausgeglichen werden.
Nun hab ich meine Lebensenergie um schlappe 4000 Punkte erhöht, den Crit, den DpS, den Rüstungswert, usw. und den Spaß am Spiel.
Weil mich so schnell nix aus den Socken haut.
Und weil ich nebenbei ne Menge über das Spiel und meinen Char gelernt habe.

Fakt ist: Was du in der normalen Welt an Equip bekommst, stinkt gegen PvP-Equipment total ab.

Und nun werde ich auch in den anstehenden Instanzen eine bessere Figur machen können.
Wer also meint, daß das PvP-Equip nix taugt, sollte mal bitte darüber nachdenken, wie er selber die ersten Schritte in Inis gemacht hat.

Danke.


----------



## Baum! (6. April 2008)

Also ich spiele habe selbst einen Paladin neu hochgespielt und es ist echt was feines über Ehre den Einstieg in Arena und BG mit Ehre - erkauften Items zu errleichtern ohne Frage. Nur kotzt es mich trotzdem an wirklich JEDER absolut JEDER Epics fast hinterhergeschmissen bekommt. 

Für mich selbst auch wenn ich grad darauf selbst hinarbeite aber danach Arena mache und dann selbst was erreichen will und hoffentlich werde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Für mich ist S1 und bald S2 GARNICHTS für mich ist das einfach nur investierte Zeit und mehr nicht, dafür brauch man kein Können kein garnichts AUßER Zeit.

Für mich selbst is einer der vielleicht grade mal 2 Sachen aus Kara hat vom Equip - Stand um Welten einem vorraus der S1 hat weil dafür muss man nicht nur Zeit totschlagen sondern auch mal sein Hirn einstalten was ich so bei 90% der S1 total vermisse. 

Das ist meine persönliche Meinung, also Leute wer Kara geht und dann von ihrgendso einem dahergelaufen S1 Typen zu Tode genervt wird, merkt euch einfach ihr habt 100% mehr "Skill" als dieser Hirnamputierter Zeitschläger.


----------



## Dails (6. April 2008)

Also wie schon so oft gesagt, es hat Vor und Nachteile. Ich spiele zurzeit wieder auf nem RP-Server (Die Aldor) , und da wirds schwer sein ne vernünftige Raid Gilde zu finden. Da bin ich z.b. wirklich froh drüber mir doch irgendwo ein "halbwegs gutes EQ" besorgen zu können. Klar rennt jeder 2. damit rum und es ist nichts mehr besonderes aber was will man machen. Aber sein wir mal ehrlich, die ganze Ehre zusammen zu farmen dauert auch etwas, zwar nicht solange als sich den ganzen anderen Kram zu erfarmen aber dennoch sehr hart. (Wie ich mich über so manch PvP Gruppe schon aufgeregt habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )  Ich bleib also bei der Meinung "Solange jeder seinen Spaß hat .. " Aber nur weil man PvP EQ anhat, finde ich nicht das das immer heißt das man kein PvE Wissen hat !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glamourgirl (6. April 2008)

Ich mach nur Pve(bin holypala) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    erst karaclear 
ich farme jetzt pvp Ehre um mir wenn s4 kommt s2 für Retri für Ehre zu kaufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Damit ich in  Wotlk nicht mit Holy Equip rumlaufen muss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
achja finde es ist ein Fluch!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sevendays5 (6. April 2008)

es gibt pvp'er und pve'er. es gab eine zeit, wo die pve items einfach zu mächtig waren, da waren einige pvp'ler gezwungen sich t1 oder t2 samt waffen zu farmen, weil die pvp items damals gegen die mächtigen pve items einfach alt aussah. 

zum glück gibt es abhärtung und schöne pvp items, nie wieder stupiedes pve gefarme (mir macht dauer instanz kein spass) 
. sicherlich verärgert das einige pve'ler, weil sie in kleinen lilalen universum denken. jetzt kriegt man mit wenig mühe und spass (ja, mit spass kriegen diese leute ihr lila, unglaublich. und ich muss in dieser grotte hocken)

aber lila ist nicht gleich lila, deswegen nent man diese items t5 t6 oder s1 s2. ausserdem ist s1 das perfekte einsteiger set für non-hero inis. ab dann kann man sich gute pve items erfarmen damit man später besser gerüsstet ist.


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (6. April 2008)

besonders doof finde ich Leute die dan so eine Skillung haben für PvP und PvE
damit die beides machen können
nur damit können die beides von beiden nicht gut machen-.-


----------



## teroa (6. April 2008)

Saerec schrieb:


> I
> Vor ein paar Tagen erhielt ich von einen ehemaligen Raid-Kumpanen die Anfrage ob ich nicht mal MH von innen sehen wolle. Habe natürlich zugestimmt und wurde prompt eingeladen. Das ich in diesen kurzen Momenten keine Zeit hatte schnell mein PvE Gear anzuziehen und eine PvE Skillung beim Trainer zu erstellen führte dazu, das mich der raidführende MT nach einer Minute anschrieb: "Du bist PvP" - RaidKick- ZackBum - Affe tot.
> Auf anschreiben wurde nicht reagiert, auf darauffolgende Flames ebenso wenig.
> 
> Viele Leute sollten langsam wirklich mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen -.-




mmhh also ich weiß net aber der raidführende MT ist ein heiliger ich wünschter alle wären so


----------



## Shurycain (6. April 2008)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Also ich frage mich immer mehr, ob die Gladi-Sets eher einem Fluch oder Segen für PVE bedeuten...
> 
> ...



Bin zu 10000 % deiner Meinung. Ich finde es eh bescheuert das jetzt jeder voll idiot an gutes gear kommt. Das ist natürlich für die Leute scheiße, die es sich hart erarbeitet haben. Blizzzard macht WoW immer mehr zu einem Spiel für Casual Gamer.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ByteFax (6. April 2008)

Bei einigen bossen mal etwas pvp gear auszupacken (wegen ausdauer)
ist ok, aber ansonsten isses halt untauglich.

PvP equip ist nicht auf langzeitschaden ausgelegt, nur auf Hohen startspitzenschaden
und darauf gute überlebens chancen zu haben.


----------



## oerpli (6. April 2008)

Ich hasse PVP.
Ich finde es einfach nur arm was Blizzard nach und nach aus WoW macht. Jeder Depp kann sich in Alterac ein s1 erleechen (komisches Wort) und ist dann der Meinung, dass er voll aufräumen kann.
Aber dann ein Verständnis von PVE haben dass es traurig ist.
Ich spiele seit Weihnachten WoW, kenn daher die guten alten Zeiten net, aber was man so hört muss es echt viel besser gewesen sein. Epic = Epic net irgendein lilanes teil, das halt lila ist dass es lila ist.
Und dann immer die Anforderungen von i-welchen PVPlern die schnell ne Hero machen wollen und mich dann fragen: "Wie ist dein Equip?" Ich halt "net so besonders". Sie: "Full Epic?" ich : "nein" und schon kann man net mit.
Hab heute meine erste Hero ini gemacht, mit 6k life und 500spelldmg, 29 hit (bin mage) und ging super. Auch ohne "ImbaPVPepix". (TDM).

WEG MIT PVP!!!!! (net ganz, aber zumindest mit den Belohnungen)


----------



## EliteOrk (6. April 2008)

oerpli schrieb:


> Ich hasse PVP.
> Ich finde es einfach nur arm was Blizzard nach und nach aus WoW macht. Jeder Depp kann sich in Alterac ein s1 erleechen (komisches Wort) und ist dann der Meinung, dass er voll aufräumen kann.
> Aber dann ein Verständnis von PVE haben dass es traurig ist.
> Ich spiele seit Weihnachten WoW, kenn daher die guten alten Zeiten net, aber was man so hört muss es echt viel besser gewesen sein. Epic = Epic net irgendein lilanes teil, das halt lila ist dass es lila ist.
> ...



500 spd is aber schon arg wenig..^^

naja, hast deine Aufgabe in der ini in Form von sheepen schon erfüllt, kann man theoretisch au nackig machen^^


----------



## Tk_Seppel (6. April 2008)

ich finde seit dem 2.4 patch is es noch schlimmer da man für kara keinen schlüssel mehr braucht um rein zu kommen. letzte woche seh ich vor kara ne grp von der selben gilde alle s1+ und nach 30 min kam eehm kann ma jemand die taktik für moroes erklähren naja wie gesagt pvpler sollten beim pvp bleiben mir latte wie leicht man rankommt genauso nervt auch das mit der zeit alle gleich aussehen naja das wars von meiner seite dazu


----------



## Jockurt (6. April 2008)

Was stellt ihr euch eigentlich so an? Nehmt die Leute einfach nicht Ernst wenn ihr sie so hasst.
Und habt ihr schonmal jemanden mit T6 in AV gesehen? Der geht auch gut ab...
Also wie man sieht hat es schlicht Vor- und Nachteile.
Nur zeigt ihr hier die Nachteile auf und weint darueber.



> WEG MIT PVP!!!!! (net ganz, aber zumindest mit den Belohnungen)


Haha, dann auch weg mit PvE-Belohnungen. Das heisst kein Loot. Schade, aber ihr PvEler meint ihr seid so viel besser als PvP-Spieler, also auch Kuerzungen...

Laecherliche Idee...
Und ja, das unter dem Zitat ist Ironie.


----------



## Nhataniel (6. April 2008)

PVP und PVE ist ganz klar zu trennen:



fixfox10 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Fakt ist: Was du in der normalen Welt an Equip bekommst, stinkt gegen PvP-Equipment total ab.
> 
> ...


--> Auf jeden Fall nicht mit einem einzigen PVP-Teil!
Casterklassen haben kaum ZTW/Schadensboni mit dem PVP-Gear,
Tankklassen mangelt es an Verteidigungs-, Block-, Ausweich-, Parierwertung
Heilklassen haben kein Manareg/Willenskraft und
Meleeklassen fehlt es wie den Castern an TW/Schadensboni.
Höherwertige Inis sind nur zu bestehen wenn der Großteil des Equips aller Leute entsprechenden Werten angepasst ist!



.:Vodoo:. schrieb:


> besonders doof finde ich Leute die dan so eine Skillung haben für PvP und PvE
> damit die beides machen können
> nur damit können die beides von beiden nicht gut machen-.-


So würde ich das nicht sagen denn man kann je nach Klasse auch mit PVE-Skillung (Raidskillung) und PVP-Equip recht gut in der Arena bestehen.
Wer seinen Charakter gut spielen kann und ein grobes Verständnis für alle Klassen hat kann auch mit verhältnismäßig ungeeignetem Equip in der Arena etwas reißen, zwar nicht die 1850er oder gar 2000er Wertungen aber immerhin 1500-1700 sollten drin sein.


Nochmal zum Mitschreiben:

Warum führt Blizzard wohl S1- und mit Start von Season4 auch S2-Ausrüstung für Ehre ein? - Ganz einfach: Um den "Neueinsteigern" in der Arena den Start zu erleichtern denn dann ist der Unterschied (Abhärtung, Maxlife, Trinkets) nicht mehr so enorm und man muss sich nicht wochenlang prügeln lassen um seine Arenapunkte zusammen zu bekommen.

Wer nun meint PVP-Equip für Instanzen anziehen zu müssen kann das ja tun, nicht jedes Teil ist unbedingt Anti-PVE und für Magier sind z.B. die Schultern (momentan S1 oder S2) nicht unbedingt die schlechteste Wahl da sie z.B. schon besser als die D3-Schultern sind und eine Überbrückung bis zu den T4-/T5-Schultern oder denen aus TDM hero darstellen.
Was meine Klasse betrifft (Magier), ZTW ist der erste und wichtigste Wert denn 1 ZTW-Punkt = 1,3 Schadensboni (bis zum Cap) und davon sollte man im Std.-Fall 164 erreichen = 13%. Da dies mit PVP-Gear nicht möglich ist wird der Schadensoutput verhältnismäßig gering sein, je länger die Bossfights umso größer der Unterschied. (Alle anderen Klassen analog)

Was ich nicht verstehen kann ist die Nörgelei über sogenannte "Casuals" und Epics, die keine Epics mehr sind weil es viel zu viel "Lila" gibt.
Leute, es ist halt so, jeder kann seinen Spaß haben wo er will, wenn einem irgendetwas nicht passt kann man das ändern aber jedesmal eine Diskussion oder Umfrage zu starten ist doch überflüssig!

PVP-Items im PVE-Content einzusetzen macht ab den T4-Instanzen immer weniger Sinn, da kümmern sich dann aber entsprechende Gilden- oder Raidleiter drum oder ist das etwa nicht so?


----------



## oerpli (6. April 2008)

Hmm, ja hab brav gesheept etc.
Aber auch bei der letzten grp vor Kael, Gruppe down, priester noch im "Geistheilermodus" (was auch immer) hab ich allein 2 So typen von ca. 75% gekillt, indem ich keinen Cast durchließ (Drachenodem, CS, um die ecke, frost etc, einer immer im sheep)
Aber man kann auch ohne viel spelldmg was reißen, da es bei tdm net um den schaden geht sondern um cc. (meine meinung).
Auch die Bosse sind ein Witz ( ein Feraldudu hat Kael Thas ab 50% alleine geschafft (Twince - Durotan) und beim trash ist hit, dmg eigtl ziemlich irrelevant.


----------



## Taramur (6. April 2008)

Verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz. Ich trage S1. Es stellt aber auch keiner die Frage nach dem Warum. Sicher gibt es welche die nutzen halt das man sich die Teile schnell farmen kann.

Ich war in vielen Instanzen (ich meine jetzt nicht Kara und Co.) und ich habe dort keine Items gefunden, die besser wären als das was ich im Moment anhabe. Das einzige was ich durch PvP-Equip nicht habe ist Hit. Okay ich könnte mir jetzt D3 anziehen... aber es bringt mir weniger als S1.

Warum kann man S1 nicht als Grundlage dafür nutzen, bis man ordentliche PvE-Sachen hat, mit denen man dann weiter macht?

Und sorry, ich würde mich jetzt nicht als total PvE-unfähig bezeichnen, nur weil ich S1 trage. 

Grüße
Taramur


----------



## High-Ender (6. April 2008)

Also ich muss sagen, dass die S1-Spieler ziemlich runtergemacht werden. Nur weil jmd S1 trägt heißt das noch lange nicht das diese Leute keine Ahnung in PvE haben. Gut die PvE Items sind schon besser aber wer ein wenig Erfahrung in inis hat kann sich mit dem Set gut hocharbeiten. Ich war auch schon mit Tanks in Inis mit richtig guten PvE-Teilen aber spielen konnten die nicht. Ich frag mich wie die da rangekommen sind. Ich selbst bin auch S1 equippt und mache mehr PvE als PvP und überbiete manchmal bei dmg auch Chars mit PvE-Epics. Also pauschal kann man nicht behaupten, dass S1-Chars keine Ahnung von PvE haben. Meine Meinung halt. Ist aber schon richtig dass man an S1 zu leicht rankommt, aber man wird ja mit den Nachteilen gebremst (DMG-output).

mfg, High-Ender


----------



## Esprit-Chimära (6. April 2008)

Nein, Freunde!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was Ihr hier treibt, ist ein perfides Ablenkungsmanöver.

In Wahrheit gönnt Ihr den sog. PVP-Spielern nicht ihre lila Sachen. Wer glaubt, der wahre WoW-Spieler müsse monatelang raiden, hat den Bezug zur Realität verloren. Rafft endlich, daß Ihr schon längst eine belächelte Minderheit geworden seid. Nach Wotl wird Euch Blizzard noch stärker abstrafen, denn es ist ja das erklärte Ziel dieser Firma, Neueinsteiger schnell ebenbürtig werden zu lassen.

Heult weiter, aber Euer Heulen findet immer weniger Zuhörer und schon gar kein Verständnis. Und Blizzard stört es schon erst recht nicht, denn Euere Spezies ist im Aussterben begriffen - und darauf zu setzen, kann sich kein zukunftsorientiertes Unternehmen leisten.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muzga (6. April 2008)

Ich finds gut den man muß ja auch an die Spieler mit RL denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich freu mich auf S2 für Ehre um noch mehr von den "möchtegern PvE´ler will Epixx nur für mich" zu bashen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soul6 (6. April 2008)

Nun z.b. esprit will ich leicht wiedersprechen insofern, das es nur ungleich schwerer ist,
an die vergleichbaren sachen aus den raids / inis zu kommen als an die pvp-epiqs .
Ich bin z.b. MT und kann mir die epiqteile aus pvp an den hut stecken, weil fast 100% (ok. 95%)
unbrauchbar für mich.
Wobei dann wieder DDler (vorausgesetzt sie wissen was sie tun ^^), mit guten 85% der sachen
viel anfangen können !
So und jetzt könnt ihr euch die verknüpfung zu den beiträgen bezüglich der wenigen tanks vorstellen,
woher das eigentlich resultiert !
ich will hier die pvp-epics nicht verdammen, weil ich eines besseren belehrt wurde,
von einem tollen schwertschurken, welchen wir vor botha kennengelernt  und danach gleich
in die gilde geholt hatten :-)
der war zu 80% aus den pvp-epiq-teilen (inkl.arena-teilen) gerüstet und den rest hat er passend dazu ausgestattet .
Ich kann euch sagen, einer der besten bota-runs den ich je hatte :-)))))))
Ihn an meiner tank-seite war einfach : WAU  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
was der an damage gemacht hat, konnten nichtmal unsere besten hexer glauben !(die überlegen heut noch,
wie er das gemacht hat ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Fazit: es ist leider ein ungleichverhältniss entstanden, zwischen den benötigten teilen, für die verschiedenen
aufgaben in den inis/raids ! wodurch es jetzt viele DDler gibt und weniger tanks/healer,
was aber beides für gute gruppen benötigt wird ! (klar oder ?!)

lg
randy


----------



## uragano (6. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 
wie es scheint werden hier die S1 träger unter die Lupe genommen bzw. es wird davon ausgegangen das die nicht gut genug sind für Hero inis oder Raids, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mein Cahr ist ein melee Schami.
Da ich selber S1 träger (inklusive das ganze Veteran Zeug + Kampfmeister Trinkets) bin wollte ich mal auch was dazu sagen, ohne jemanden etwas weg zu nehmen, nur meine eigene Erfahrung damit.
Ich bin nicht so lange dabei wie sicherlich manche andere von Euch hier denn ich habe WOW erst seit 6 Monaten entdeckt. Also kann auch sein das ich was falsches sage/denke, dazu bin ich bereit Eure (konstuktive) Kritik anzunehmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es war ganz anders als einfach die Sachen zusammen zu bekommen, hab ca 4 Monaten gebraucht dafür, sicherlich war es früher noch schwieriger aber hinterher geschmissen hab ich die Teile nun wirklich nicht.


Das PVP Rüstung nicht "nur" Abhärtung hat dürfte es den meisten klar sein.

Warum ich S1 trage: weil ich mir die sachen alleine und wann ich zeit hatte erfarmen könnte, und damit ich den ganzen grünen kram los werden wollte, damit ich überhaupt in inis mit genommen werde.
Habe bis jetzt auch schon viele PVE sachen bekommen auch mit Hero Marken oder Boss Drop, nur Leider nichts dabei das besser als mein Equip ist, zumindest in Kara.

Bin jeden Tag in irgendeine Hero dabei, die meisten kenne ich auswendig. Z.B. Tiefensumpf Hero in 57 min clear.
Tiefen ist nicht der Hit ich weis aber ich kenn Leute die da drin non Hero den ganzen Tag verbringen.
Kara clear in 6 std. war mein bester erfolg bis jetzt.
Beim dmg bin ich immer oben mit dabei, werde auch immer wieder gefragt ob ich mit will.

Ich glaube es ist eher so: S1 träger ist nicht = PVE unfähig, vielmehr wurde ich sagen das es hauptsächlich wichtig ist seinen char gut spielen zu können. 
Und die Kommunikation mit der Gruppe finde ich auch besonders wichtig.

Was bringt das denn wenn man jmd immer auffordern muss, bestimmte sachen zu machen (zB stell mal diesen Totem jetzt) und man macht das halt und denkt sich dabei "für etwas wird das schon gut sein".
Wenn man seinen Char spielen kann und oft mit gruppen unterwegs ist sei es PVE ode PVP, der MUSS erkennen was in eine bestimmte situation für die Gruppe am besten ist.
Und wenn das nicht vorhanden ist kannn der beste PVE Equip auch nicht weiter helfen denn ein Char spielt sich nicht von selbst.

Die Spontane Reaktion das bringt es doch auch, wenn plötzlich mal wieder die Pat geadded hat, was nun?
Weg laufen, oder weiter kämpfen? Vielleicht mal den Caster unterbrechen wärend die anderen down sind? Sich für den Heiler opfern? Das bringt nur die Erfahrung bei nicht das Equip. So long...

Nur meine Meinung

Schönen Sonntag ;-)


----------



## Trascher Tassalea (6. April 2008)

tach
also, bin ja noch nicht SO hoch, aber kann nur bestätigen, das es auch nicht sehr leicht ist, PVP richtig zu machen. Und das selbst als Schurke (der kleine ist 34^^)! Und PVP-kram hole ich mir teilweise auch dort, da der Schmuck für mich als Schurke (der von WS) ganz gut ist. Und Inzen gehe ich mit meiner mittlerweile standartgruppe auch, Gnome usw ist schon unsicher. Dazu kann ich aber sagen, wenn man ne Weile PVP macht, ist es bissel schwer die Aggros im Zaum zu halten (habe mittlerweile Mittel gegen Aggro, 1. fieser trick, dann 2-3 mal finsterer stoß, Rüstung schwächen und dann ganz schnell Finte!!!!, dann weiter finster und bei 3-4 kombo Zerhächseln!). war erste Zeit in SK nicht leicht^^. Da helfen mir aber auch Gifte, keine Aggro und gute effekte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also wollte sagen man kanns auch bisschen Kombinieren
Grüße
PS.: Waffe hatte ich 19 aus DM 29 Kral 39 jetzt WS^^, aber großteil von Equip kommt aus Inzen! Und PVP ist definitiv lustig (lol)


----------



## Neolus (6. April 2008)

hallo

also ich habe auch für fluch gestimmt, aber würde dieses auch einschrenken!

1. Leider ist es so das viele Spieler durch das pvp und die damit achso leicht zu erhaltenen Epixe nicht mehr in der Lage sind ein Gruppenspiel zu führen. 
2. Man findet kaum noch Pve Gruppen für Instanzen da die Items im Vergleich zum PvP einfach zu schlecht sind.
3. Einige hier muss ich für unfähig erklären, unter anderem auch den angesprochenen Raid MT.Warum?
Ganz einfach. Ich habe ein Pve Hunter. Habe damit wöchentlich geraidet. Nach 6 Monaten hatte ich immer noch keinen T4 Kopf. Ist halt so einige Dinge wollen nie dropen. Ich habe auch nebenbei mal Spaß am PvP und habe mir den S3 Kopf geholt UND TRAGE DIESEN AUCH IM PVE!!! Nun soll mal einer kommen der mir sagt das es ein besseres Pve item gibt im T4 Bereich also Gruul/Kara....Gibts nicht. Vielleicht gibt es ein craftingitem was gleich kommen würde ja aber ich sehe es nicht ein für 1k Gold oder mehr dieses mir zu holen. Durch Bufffood, Tränke etc geht schon sehr viel Kohle raus und ich farme keine 10 Std am Tag das sehe ich nicht ein. Außerdem kann man die auf dem Pvp fehlenden stats mit anderem Equipteilen voll ausgleichen. Mein Hit rating ist fast am Cap obwohl ich 2 S3 teile (Kopf und Brust) fürs Pve verwende! Durch die Sockelmöglichkeiten ist man da auch sehr flexibel und kann sich pve relevante Dinge dort reinsockeln.

Ich bin im Raid immer unter den ersten 3 Plätzen gewesen und währe dies sicher nicht ohne die pvp teile!

ABER! Leute die mit full s1 + pvp skillung hero gehen wollen ...da muss ich auch sagen no way. Dort fehlen die grundlegenden Pve voraussetztungen... Kein ausgleich durch Pve items!

Algemein was ist epix? Das blau von gestern? oder schon fast grün?

Ich hoffe für das nächste Addon das es schwerer wird epixe zu bekommen damit die leute wieder mehr spass haben instanzen zu besuchen! Die instanzen sind schon kürzer geworden so das auch ein casual die zeit dafür aufwenden kann..jedoch wenn die instanzen mit gleichem Artemzug nutzlus und uninteressant gemacht werden ist da schon was falsch gelaufen.

Wird aber ganz sicher nicht besser denke ich da die Schiene E-Sports schon voll am laufen ist!


----------



## Jiggs (6. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eure Meinungen mit Neugier verfolgt und muss in einigen Punkte zustimmen, in anderen auch wieder nicht.

Als erstes möchte ich mal in die Runde stellen: Wie kommen die S1-Equipten Leute an ihr Equip??? Wenn sie schon kein gutes bis sehr gutes PvE-Equip haben, wie wollen sie dann gegen einen realen Spieler kämpfen können? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich muss selbst zugeben, dass ich mit meinen eigenen Hexer einen Mix aus S1- Kara- und Heroic-Equip habe. Aber ich habe vorher mal die Stats verglichen und für mich selbst entschieden, dass das Set doch seine Vorteile hat. (hohe Crit-Rate, Ausdauer, Abhärtung etc.) Ja auch Abhärtung kann im PvE nützlich sein.

Neulich war ich im Schlabby hero (nicht mit Rdms) und habe weniger Crits und weniger Schaden kassiert als der Pala (PvE-equipter Vergelter), trotz massig Schaden. Nun bin ich mit meiner Skillung auch kein Dämo-Hexer, der 12k Life hat, nein ich habe sogar nur 8,5 k Life und ziehe durch die hohe Crit-Rate sogar sehr oft die Agro, halte aber trotzdem dank des S1 gut aus. Der Rest meines Equips ist aus ca. 30-40 Kara-Runs und irgendwelchen Heroics. Ich habe Item-Vergleiche angestellt und natürlich auch an einigen Stellen Abstriche gemacht, aber ich komme mittlerweile Raid-buffed auf über 1000 Schadenbonus auf Schattenschaden und bin auch noch stolz drauf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und was das entscheidende (auch an S1-equipten) Spieler ist: Sie müssen ihre Klasse so oder so spielen lernen und beherrschen können!!! Das is und bleibt das A und O. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So das war´s erstmal von meiner Seite. Für nützliche Kommentare wäre ich dankbar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG
Jiggs


----------



## arakhir (6. April 2008)

Da ich(Krieger) selbst erst vor gut 3 Wochen lvl 70 erreicht habe und nicht die Zeit zum PVE spielen habe, habe ich sehr von der epics 4 free Erweiterung profitiert. Allerdings kotzt es mich trotzdem tierisch an, da ich schon vor bc einen max. Level Char gespielt habe. Heute ist epic eher mit blau oder nein eher grün von damals zu vergleichen. Wenn man 1-2 Tage PVP spielt bekommt man sein erstes episches Set-Teil, Damals musste man im PVP richtig ackern um das blaue (!) Set zu bekommen. Für PVEler ist das Ganze bestimmt noch viel schlimmer als für mich als PVPler, iwie müsste Blizz (oder irgendwer anders) den Leuten klar machen, das man mit PVP Equipment kein PVE spielt, denn umgekehrt sind PVE-equippte Leute im PVP die Opfer (mit Ausnahme von full T6 oder ähnlich), da keine Abhärtung.
Im low level Bereich, hat das Ganze soweit ich weiss keine Auswirkungen, lieber Vorposter, und mit 34 Bg zu spielen ist auch ziemlich waghalsig. Im high level Bereich angekommen, wirst du sehen wie einfach und schnell man durch PVP zu epischen Items kommt.
Ich denke jedoch, das einige der ersten Poster dann doch etwas übertreiben...aber tanken mit MS-Skillung und S1 ist Schwachsinn, die Auffassung teile ich. Jedoch ist gerade für angehende Raid-DDs das S1 doch wohl eine gute Alternative für ihr grünes Levelzeugs. Wer allerdings konstant raiden will, muss PVE Equipment sammeln.
NEED auf prebc-WOW oder ein das alles verbesserndes Lich King. Ich befürchte, es wird keins von beidem geben...


----------



## Hardnoise (6. April 2008)

Mich nervt es, das jeder PvE Gimp der kein Plan von PvP hat, mit S1 rum läuft und dann in den BGs rum gimpt und meint er hätte den durchblick.. 
S1 so billig zu machen ist echt eine frechheit.. Ich habs bei meinem Twink gemerkt.. Jeden Abend bisschen PvP gemacht und mit Level 65 etwa hatte ich schon 4/5 S1 Teile.. 

Als ich mit WoW angefangen hab, war das T0 Set (aus Strath,UBRS usw) Legendary.. hatte mit Level 30 jeden echt jeden angehimmelt der T0 anhatte.. Wenn ich jetzt Level und einen mit S1 rum laufen seh, denk ich mir nur.. "Omg so ein Gimp".. Schade ..


----------



## noizycat (6. April 2008)

Ich bin Tank, ich brauch Verteidigungswertung, keine Abhärtung ... da nützt der Kram also nicht viel ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wobei, ein Teil hab ich grad an wg. mehr Ausdauer. Muss man halt schauen ... 


DD Klassen mit Gladiset in Inis hab ich schon oft erlebt, das geht also. Wer spielen kann ... 



Und wer hier so rumheult von wegen S1 kann nix. Mein Gott, schaut auf die Spielweise und net blos auf Items! Selbst ich geh manchmal ins BG, weils Spaß bringt, und wenn ich dort *blos* Drek tank oder Türme verteidige ... Who cares? Es ist nur ein Spiel!


----------



## somebody01 (6. April 2008)

@cM2003

Ich selber bin PvP Spieler.... und nur PvP Spieler, ich gehe in keine Instanzen, außer kara da bin ich 3 mal wegen den hero marken rein damit ich mir den pvp umhang hohlen kann^^


PvP eq hat im pve nachteile.
Hier mal die nachteile vom PvP EQ im PvE
Heiler haben fast keinen mana reg
Melees treffen nicht so häufig und geben weniger basis dmg
Zauber von Caster werden öfter wiederstanden.

Also ich schließe mich da jeden an der sagt das die PvP sets weitgehend ungeignet sind für PvE bis auf bei DD's da kann durch gute Spielweiße wieder einiges gut gemacht werden

Ja das S1 set is leichter zu hohlen wie das Dongeon set, aber nur weil sich jetz jemand das Dongeon set hohlt macht ihn das nicht gleich zum besserren Spieler.

Ja ok epix bekommt man seit patch 2.3 nach geschmissen. Na und??
von mir aus können die arena sets auf lvl 80 blau sein und ich werde trotzdem keine Instanzen mehr gehen
Es gibt einfach Spieler dennen macht PvP mehr Spaß wie PvE


und ich schließe mich da auch völlig noizy an..... mehr auf skill schauen als auf eq


----------



## Seishirou Sakurazuka (6. April 2008)

PvP Teile sind mMn IMMER schlechter als vergleichbare PvE Items.

Allerdings ist man bei PvP nicht auf Dropchancen und Würfelglück angewiesen. Wenn man ne Stammgruppe zum Marken farmen hat kann man sich ausrechnen wie lange man für ein bestimmtes Item braucht.

Ich (Mage) hatte z.B. immer Pech was Schuhe angeht.
Als Magier möchte ich kritische Zaubertrefferwertung haben, die gibts auf keinen epischen Stiefeln vor Kara und in Kara dropt dann nur die Maid solche...
Bei 20 Runs einmal droppen gesehn und nicht bekommen.

Ich finde in solch einer Situation ist ein PvP Item sinnvoll. Man kommt nur einmal pro Woche nach Kara und bekommt sie vielleicht auch nie...
Auf den PvP Stiefeln ist eine ordentliche Portion Int, krit und Spelldmg...also warum nicht?

Das klappt allerdings auch nicht mit jeder Klasse, wie schon gesagt wurde ist auf PvP Kram keine (Zauber)Trefferwertung oder Manareg, deshalb können die meisten Klassen sich nicht komplett durch PvP equippen, wenn sie in nem Raid oben mitspielen wollen. Einzelne Teile, die einfach nicht anders droppen wollen als ersatz ist mMn allerdings vertretbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cazimir (6. April 2008)

Ehrlich gesagt bin ich nicht der Meinung, dass man die Items hinterher geschmissen bekommt. Zumindestens nicht auf der Ally Seite. Wir verlieren gefühlte 80% der Spiele, somit gibts auch kaum Ehre.

In der Zeit die ich für meine S1 Schulter gebraucht habe, hätt ich auch 2 Mal Kara abfarmen können.


BTT: Ja, die meisten PvPler haben wenig Ahnung von PvE, aber das ist auf der PvE Seite auch so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Estron (6. April 2008)

Ich find es auchn schlimm dass jeder denkt mit S1 könnte er SOOOO in den raidinis rocken. War letztens in ner RND kara gruppe und muss sagen fast jeder hatte min. 1 S1 teil an außer mir.

Zum ergänzen der rüssi wenn man wirklich noch ein grünes teil hat und kein besseres blaues hat geht es aber nicht komplett arenaset.

Ich hab mit z.B. meinem Schurken mir komplett das D3 zusammengespielt und stehe in Kara weit vor meinen S1 equipten Schurkenkollegen. 

MFG Estron


----------



## DJ CJ (6. April 2008)

blizz sollte da am besten mal ne sperre draufhaun das man mit pvp items nur  in arena und bgs kann  ansonsten  pve  frei für alles ^^


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (6. April 2008)

wie der name schon sagt sind pvp items für pvp. es mag evtl das ein oder andere pvp item geben mit dem man sein pve equip ergänzen kann aber zum großteil halt nicht.

wenn ich ne grp baue (zb für nen kara fun run oder za time event) werden pvp equipte einfach net mitgenommen...egal ob s1 oder s3...ist beides nix für pve ( null hit u so).


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (6. April 2008)

Hardnoise schrieb:


> Mich nervt es, das jeder PvE Gimp der kein Plan von PvP hat, mit S1 rum läuft und dann in den BGs rum gimpt und meint er hätte den durchblick..
> S1 so billig zu machen ist echt eine frechheit.. Ich habs bei meinem Twink gemerkt.. Jeden Abend bisschen PvP gemacht und mit Level 65 etwa hatte ich schon 4/5 S1 Teile..
> 
> Als ich mit WoW angefangen hab, war das T0 Set (aus Strath,UBRS usw) Legendary.. hatte mit Level 30 jeden echt jeden angehimmelt der T0 anhatte.. Wenn ich jetzt Level und einen mit S1 rum laufen seh, denk ich mir nur.. "Omg so ein Gimp".. Schade ..



s3 ist aber genauso billig zu bekommen wie s1.... jeder 2. hat 4/5 s3 teile u gimpt mit ner 1500 bis 1600er wertung rum.

ich bin für eine 1850er wertung für alle s3 teile!


----------



## Muzga (6. April 2008)

Hört mal auf zu heucheln, ich wette jeder der hier am Posten ist einen Char mit mindestens ein S1 Teil besitzt!
Also hört auf zu heulen!
 kk thx bye


----------



## supiflo (6. April 2008)

Die Werte auf den S1 Items sind gerade für DD schon gut (verglichen mit D3), die meisten Gesellen dieser Art machen auch halbwegs Schaden. Wirklich nervig ist das Unverständnis im PvE für Aggromanagement, Crowd Control, Focus Schaden auf 1 Ziel, etc..

Der Jäger hat mit der Eisfalle einen der schwierigsten Crownd Controls, wenn nun ein S1 Jäger in die Gruppe kommt, kann man leider zu 95% davon ausgehen, dass der Mob, der für die Falle bestimmt ist, gleich den Heiler zerflext.


----------



## Syrics (6. April 2008)

wenn ich infos über die neue arena season höre/lese und dann höre dass man als PvEler mit T4 marken s1 kaufen kann,(T5-S2,T6-S3) dann heißt das für mich:t4 ist gleichwertig wie s1 nur dass es halt auf die verschiedenen spielelemente ausgelegt ist.



> Als erstes möchte ich mal in die Runde stellen: Wie kommen die S1-Equipten Leute an ihr Equip??? Wenn sie schon kein gutes bis sehr gutes PvE-Equip haben, wie wollen sie dann gegen einen realen Spieler kämpfen können?



meine meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sind die halaa pvp sets besser oder s1? wenn sich das bestätigt was ich oben geschrieben habe ist s1 der klare sieger im pvp.vieleicht sogar beser als manche sachen die man als questbelohnungen bekommt.auserdem wann sieht man diese spieler denndie s1 tragen? in og? sw? da ist es ja klar dass man leute sieht die s1 haben.in der scherbenwelt? dann macht sie doch kaputt wenn se so welche 'gimps' sind...

meiner meinung nach seid ihr hauptsächlich sauer dass man sie so leicht bekommt.da stimme ich euch sogar zu! blizzard sollten den preis von ehre pro teil um 50.000 erhöhen.aber dass man als pve spieler sich jetzt pvp equip holen kann...naja ich kann es nicht ändern und ihr auch nicht...lasst den s1'gimps' ihren spass und spielt weiter euer siel da ihr ja sowieso besser seid.


----------



## Muzga (6. April 2008)

1. Es ist schwer in engen Räumen den richtigen Mob in die falle zu bekommen!
2. Die Eisfalle kann sehr oft widerstehen!

Ich bin selber ein S1 Jäger und ich geh trotzdem in den Heroics ohne Probleme!


----------



## Ragmo (6. April 2008)

mir fehlt die antwort: Fluch- neue Spieler kommen schnell und für wenig Aufwand an gute Items

wenn man die pre bc zeit sieht: man musste erstmal schön (manchmal) lange pre q machen (ony z.b.) und dann noch bis zu 39 freunde finden... heute geht man 1-2 stunden am tag ins av und kannsogar afk rumhocken und hat nach 1-2 wochen s1 voll (zwar nich DER hammer für pve aber immerhin ein guter anfang)
ich finde blizzard macht es den spielern zu einfach... in 2.4 kann man am tag locker 300g+ machen, kann sich als inge ohne aufwanf die brillen machen oder als schmied einige der mächtigsten waffen im spiel bauen, ohne kael/vashj jeh gesehn zu haben
...
ich entferne mich vom thema oder?


----------



## supiflo (6. April 2008)

Muzga schrieb:


> 1. Es ist schwer in engen Räumen den richtigen Mob in die falle zu bekommen!
> 2. Die Eisfalle kann sehr oft widerstehen!
> 
> Ich bin selber ein S1 Jäger und ich geh trotzdem in den Heroics ohne Probleme!


Dann scheinst du zu den 5% zu gehören, die ihre Falle durchaus erfolgreich einsetzen können. Ich kenne das, habe auch einen Jäger und dass ein Mob mal nich will, weiß ich nur zu gut. Aber das Prinzip des Chain Trappings sollte man schon kennen und am besten auch beherrschen, ansonsten ist der Jäger nämlich ein reiner DD ohne Crowd Control.


----------



## Bluearrow (6. April 2008)

hi

ich find es gut das man als normalspieler auch mal was abbekommt.
immer die farmerei für mats wenn man was baun möchte dageht eine menge zeit drauf.

und die die hier rum h.... das sind die die früher in sw eine modenschau machen musten
um ihr ego zur schau zustellen die sind nur neidisch das sie nicht mehr was besonderes sind.

und sorry ich find es toll das man das machen kann in wow was spass macht.



ich hasse es

3-5 std in inis zuhängen und zu hoffen das man nicht leer ausgeht 
(ausser spesen nichst gewesen)

schlimmer noch die 10-25 man raid um dann eine runde ebay zuspielen.

oder monate lang mats farmen damit man was bauen kann.

da geht pvp lechen (allys bringen es nicht im bg ) einfacher und schneller 
um gute grund ausstattung zubekommen.

wow hat eben viele spielarten und so soll es sein für jeden was dabei.

und das ich mit meinem s1 nicht in inis gehen kann ist klar da ich dem tank ständig
die agro klaue mit meinen crits und nicht viel einstecken kann weil die verteidigung
fehlt.

in diesem sinne habt spass wenn nicht geht mal an die frischeluft die soll ja
gesund sein


ps: danke an bz jetzt mach wow wieder spass


----------



## Mofeist (6. April 2008)

Blizz sollte echt das mit Abhärtung zieht bei DDs mehr Aggro bringen


----------



## Molelei (6. April 2008)

Als s1/s2 Träger stimme ich Teilweise zu,das es für gewisse Instanzen einfach nicht reicht,die Sache zumindest
erschwert.
Der Begriff S1 Noob stösst mir allerdings übel auf.
Ich behaupte jetzt mal als Schurke der ersten Stunde meinen Char aus dem Eff Eff zu beherrschen,bin mir aber auch im klaren darüber das ich mit meinem Equip im schwarzen Tempel etc. nichts verloren habe.
Als BG Freund kann ich damit allerdings auch gut leben.
Ich spiele in einer sehr kleinen Gilde,die es 1-2 mal im Monat nach nach Kara schafft,das reicht uns Gelegenheitsspielern allemale und wir bleiben meist unter 4 Std. bis alles clear ist.

Neulich war ich Random 5er heroisch,ein full T5 Jäger dabei,der wusste nicht was ablenkender Schuss ist,das macht mir wesentlich mehr sorgen als ein mäßig equipter Char,der gut gespielt wird.

Und die Leute,die hier am lautesten schreien haben meiner Meinung nach nur ein Problem,
sie werden nicht mehr so bestaunt wie früher als sie mit ihren MC Klamotten stundenlang in OG
auf dem Bankdach gepost haben.

Eigentlich schade das deren Zeit mit BC abgelaufen ist,ich habe mit darüber immer köstlich amüsiert.


----------



## Shahaa (6. April 2008)

@ Topic:
Meine Meinung ist, dass PvP-Items weder Segen noch Fluch sind. Es sind halt Items die für einen anderen Spielinhalt als PvE gedacht sind. Items der beiden Kategorien sind eigentlich auch nicht vergleichbar, denn:
-was im PvE an z.B +Spell oder Spellhit gebraucht wird, bietet PvP-Equip nicht in genügendem Maße.
andersrum genau so...
-was im PvP an Ausdauer oder Abhärtung gebraucht wird ist in einem PvE Set in der Regel nicht enthalten.
Allgemein:
Weiterhin sollte man PvP mittlerweile nicht mehr als Sekundären Spielinhalt betrachten, nur, weil es später ins Spiel kam als PvE.
Naja..Grundsätzlich sollte man sich meiner Meinung nach für eine Spielart entscheiden (entweder PvP oder PvE). Falls man jedoch genug Zeit hat um sich PvE UND PvP Sets zu erspielen kann man ja beides betreiben, da man ja mit dem Equip hin- und herwechseln kann. Ein Pluspunkt für PvE is z.B das neue Markensystem mit dem man sich nun ja auch auf der Insel von Quel'Danas gegen entsprechende Markan PvP-Items kaufen kann.

P.S ich selber spiele eigentlich nur PvP, da ich nicht genug Zeit habe um zu raiden (die ich ahber gerne mal hätte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

MFG Shahaa


----------



## Mofeist (6. April 2008)

es geht denk ich mal nicht ums gepoose sondern darum das jeder "Gimp" sry seid dem patch noch mehr an gladi 1 und bald an gladi 2 kommen wird und damit gleichwertiges equip mit spielern hat die sich das beim Raiden "erarbeitet" (evtl leicht unpassend hier) haben.


----------



## airace (6. April 2008)

schoma mit s1 2 oder 3 inis gegeangen letzt bei ssc war ein s3 mage dabei der hatte zwar viel hp aber seine aneren wärte waren fast für arsch...


----------



## The Holy Paladin (6. April 2008)

@Nôxxx:Stimmt - leider :/.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (6. April 2008)

ich habe mir auh die Einsteiger PvP rüssi geholt , und komme in jeder INI ganz gut klar habe einfach nicht die zeit fürs RAIDEN um die T5/T6 marken zu holen , wenns gut läuft habue ich fast immer ne 3000er - 3600er crit mit Pyroball , bis jetzt habe ich keine schlechte erfahrung gemacht xD


----------



## Kigan (6. April 2008)

Fluch - mir gehen die PVP-Spieler aufn Keks... Items haben Nachteile, Spieler haben meist kein PVE-Verständnis

Ich denke diese antwort spiegelt das Bild wieder, was derzeit auf den Realms vorherrscht. Gerade im End-Content trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen nachdem Blizz nun das Attunement entfernt hat. Bei uns aufm Realm sind zb einige Gilden die eigtl nur PvP machen nun der Meinung, das sie mit ihrem PvP Gear BT/Hyjal gehen müssen und reißen da mal gar nichts.


----------



## Magic! (6. April 2008)

Servus!
Eigentlich ist es mir ziemlich egal ob jemand jetzt s1 full hat oder net aber man sollte entweder pvp oder pve machen oder 2 gears haben und auch bereit sein umzuskillen dann kann man ohne probs beides machen
 MFG Magic


----------



## oerpli (6. April 2008)

Irgendwer hat gefragt wo diese S1 Träger ihre Rüstung herhaben.
Seien schließlich auch erarbeitet.
Dazu soviel:
Ich bin mit meinem Quest-Equippten Mage beim Stand von 400-150 für Horde ins BG und war am Ende #1 bei Dmg/Kills (von Allianz, 2 Hordler waren besser als ich)

Soviel zum "erarbeiten".


----------



## Nocturne (6. April 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> SInd imho ne sehr schlechte sache... viel zu viele leute in vollem s1 set sind der meinung, raidtauglich zu sein... dabei hätten sie mit  dem dungeonset schon wesentlich besseren mg output :/ naja, vielleicht macht blizz den unterschied von pvp- un pve gear mit wotlk grösser, das wäre ne gute sache... wenn das zeug nur im pvp was taugen würde wären viele probleme beseitigt...


oder ma eben einfach NUR IM PVP zugelassen! d.h. das man mit dem ich nenn es mal crap für pve nich in instanz reinkommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bovino (6. April 2008)

Ich wurde mal gefragt warum ich als Jäger kein pvp-Zeug trage man hätte doch dann so viel mehr Ausdauer........
Ich sagte nur ein guter Jäger wird nicht oder nur sehr selten von Gegnern getroffen. 

Im PvP ist die Ausrüstung ja nützlich nur läuft das ja auch unter völlig anderen Bedingungen ab als PvE


----------



## maniac-kun (6. April 2008)

ihr dürft nicht vergessen das wir gegen ende von bc sind und leute die erst vor kurzem 70 geworden sind haben kaum ne chance sich richtig auszurüsten da man kaum noch gruppen für normale 70er inis findet also wählen sie den schnellen weg über s1 um sich dann in heroics / kara richtig zu equippen und wenn man 2-3 teile gegen s1 tauscht was vorher grün war ist das auch nix schlimmes


----------



## Schnapsleiche (6. April 2008)

Spieler mit PvP Equip (sowie ich) haben wirklich nichts in den Raidinstanzen zu suchen. Wenn sie PvP machen, dann auch Schlachtfelder und Arena, aber mehr nicht.

mfg
Schnapsleiche


----------



## jannik1992 (6. April 2008)

Mich nervts einfach nur weil so echt jedermann an epische Items drankommen kann ohne viel dafür zu tun und nach dem neuen patch haben es PvPl ler noch einfacher jetzt müssen sie nur noch marken abgebn un dann haben sie ihre Ehre also ich finde da hat Blizzard echt mist gebaut früher mussten Spieler wenigstens was leisten um an epic items ranzukommen ....   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schwuuu (6. April 2008)

ja also pvp items an sich sind was gutes  aber ist echt crap das nachgeschmissen zu kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
jetzt in s3 sind meine s2/3 items noch gut aber in s4 die kommen wird da fühlt man sich wieder low da es dann das vorher hart erfahrmte s2 und s3 fast wieder für ehre gibt!
pre bc waren wie hier oft gesagt epix noch epix und selbst für die damaligen pvp items musste man hart farmen und zeit investieren!


----------



## waven (6. April 2008)

Sagen wir es so...

Es ist eine gute Basis zum anfangen aber für den weiteren Verlauf ist es nicht das wahre.


----------



## Arahtor (6. April 2008)

Ich finde PvP Items sind ein Segen weil viele Spieler ohne großen Aufwand auch an gute Items rankommen. 
Das erleichtert den Einstig in Kara und Gruul enorm. 

Wer aber meint mit PvP Items in hochstufigen Doungens zu bestehen irrt. Ich habe noch nie jemanden in SSC gesehen der nur mit PvP Items rumgerannt ist.


----------



## zwuckl (6. April 2008)

Shahaa schrieb:


> @ Topic:
> Meine Meinung ist, dass PvP-Items weder Segen noch Fluch sind. Es sind halt Items die für einen anderen Spielinhalt als PvE gedacht sind. Items der beiden Kategorien sind eigentlich auch nicht vergleichbar, denn:
> -was im PvE an z.B +Spell oder Spellhit gebraucht wird, bietet PvP-Equip nicht in genügendem Maße.
> andersrum genau so...
> ...



/signed

ich kanns ja verstehen, dass es Leute die gerne raiden nervt, wenn da welche mit PvP Zeugs rumstehen. Ist ja auch ok, die sollten schon PvE-Items und -Skillung oder zumindest Erfahrung haben.
Aber die Leute, die jeden der mit s1 rumläuft als Noob bezeichen, net.
Es ist ein Spiel und jeder darf das machen, was ihm Spaß macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Und wenn einem PvP eben mehr Spaß macht und er deshalb s1 hat, wo ist dann das Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?^^

Ich z.B. hol mir komplett s1, damit ich für Arena einigermaßen gutes Equip habe und mir dann s3 oder vllt sogar s4 holen kann. 
Bin ich deshalb ein Gimp, weil ich mich eben net total blamieren sondern in der Arena dann einigermaßen gut sein will?^^

Es gibt vllt auch Leute, die keine Zeit/Lust auf raiden/Arena haben. Was sollen die dann bitte machen? Man wird ja heute nur noch beschimpft/ausgelacht, wenn man als 70er noch nen grünes Teil hat.
Die schieben dann halt mal schnell nen Paar Runden PvP um net total ''noobig'' dazustehen.

Also bitte: Lasst die s1ler in Ruhe ihr PvP machen, solange sie euch net beim raiden stören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg

/edit: mit den oben genannten Gründen (Ausdauer/Abhärtung bringt nix im PvE) könnte man es genauso gut auch andersrum sagen: Was machen Leute mit PvE-Gear und 0 Abhärtung im PvP?^^


----------



## sarika (6. April 2008)

ich persönlich halte auch nicht viel von den pvp items, bis auf ein paar kleine ausnahmen. ich will mir mit der pala zb das arena schild zum heilen holen, ist besser wie jedes andere im kara kontent. ansonsten würd ich die pvp items wirklich nur bedingt anziehen, bevor ich eben noch grünzeug anhb das ich bis dato nicht austauschen konnte. weil es ist eben auch nervig, wenn man 30 mal in ne ini rennt und das gewünschte item immer noch nicht gedroppt ist (ich krieg die teile meist erst zu sehen wenn ich schon was besseres habe)


ich finde allerdings die sachen die es jetzt bei den verschiedenen fraktionen für ruf wohlwollend gibt, nicht schlecht. ich werde so erstmal meinen twink ausstatten, bis er entsprechendes aus inis gehohlt hat. denn was bringt mir schlechter grünkram oder blaues zeug womöglich noch ausm versunkenen tempel, weil bisher das nicht ausgetauscht werden konnte.


aber wer denkt er kann mit pvp kram im pve was reisen, liegt vollkommen falsch. mal übergangsweise ein bis zwei items bis man das entsprechende pve item hat.


----------



## Te-Rax (6. April 2008)

Mir stört es das man so "leicht" an pvp Items kommt, aber PvE und PvP sind 2 verschiedene Welten. Mit PvP reißt man nichts im raid, und andersrum ist es so ziehmlich genau so, deshalb mach ich mir nicht viel drauß.


----------



## Lord Nordmann (6. April 2008)

Mir ist das wurscht was eine® für Equip trägt, solange sie/er ein der Situation angemessenes Equip
angelegt hat und die die Klasse spielen kann.

Ich habe mir auch für Ehre das S1 geholt, das trage ich aber nur wenn ich solo unterwegs bin. Im Rucksack
habe ich immer mein Def-Equip dabei und ich würde nie mit dem PvP-Zeuge tanken ...

btw - ich bin Def Tank

Gruß
Nord*


----------



## Daniel002 (6. April 2008)

Also ich als PvE - Schurke kann nur folgenes dazu sagen:
Die Rüstung ist für PvE größter Crap überhaupt!
Jedoch die Waffen die es im PvP gibt übertreffen teils die PvE Teile um Längen
S1 Schwerter sind besser als die Waffen aus Kara/Gruul.
S2 besser als alles aus SSC und FdS. (Ok, bis auf Legendary für Kael 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
S3 sind die beiden besten vor den Kriegscleven.
Ich finde nur das es zu einfach ist die Arenapunkte für die S2 zusammenzubekommen. In dieser Zeit bekommt ein frisch gegründeter Raid gerademal bis Gruul oder Hydross.. -.-


----------



## Schwuuu (6. April 2008)

mit pvp gear reißt man den t5 content nich das stimmt aber kara ist damit locker machbar.
allerding sollte nen tank z.b. von dem gear die finger lassen ist zum tanken ungeeignet.


----------



## Kyni-AsyRat (6. April 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach wurde sowas schon zur genüge Diskutiert und immer wieder erstellt einer so einen Thread... Die Antwort kennt jeder und trotzdem wünschen sich die PVE'ler was anderes... Sehts ein das es nun mal so ist und das man daran nichts ändern kann da derjenige den ihr bezahlt es ums Geld geht und nicht um euren Spaß... Ich würd es nicht anders machen... Ein simpler Trick ein Item nen Lila namen zu geben was vorgibt was "besonderes" zu sein, damit man da Spiel weiterspielt. Daran wird sich Nie was ändern! Genau solche sachen wie "Hexer sind Imba" oder "Diese scheiß Leecher und Arena-Rating pusher". Es bringt einfach nix jedes mal ein neuen Thread aufzumachen und das zu schreiben... besonders dann wenn es nicht nicht mal einer liest der daran was ändern könnte... Aber tut was ihr nicht lassen könnt -.-


----------



## Twofaceoo (6. April 2008)

Also S1 ist ein Fluch ja.
Ich habe full S3 und gehe damit Kara und heros. Dmg mässig bin ich meißt erster trotz PvP Equip.
Es kommt eher auf die klasse an.

mfg


----------



## torpedo979 (6. April 2008)

mir war schon zu anfang meiner lvl 70 karriere klar, dass ich meine weiteren schritte in wow in richtung tanken unternehmen möchte. dabei gab es allerdings folgendes problem:
farmen in deff-equip = stunden, um einen mob umzukloppen.

daher dachte ich mir, es wäre doch ganz nett, sich das s1-set zum farmen/questen zu sammeln. gesagt - getan.
(oh mein gott, habe ich auf den bgs geflucht!)
mittlerweile habe ich mir in eigeninitiative und mit ein bisschen dropglück einige ganz brauchbare fury-teile erarbeitet, stehe jetzt aber vor folgendem problem:
wenn ich in fury-equip questen und farmen möchte, kommt (speziell auf der neuen gank-insel) unter garantie ein pvp-equippter sch.. schurke oder caster vorbei und knockt mich in ca. 5secs, danach darf ich mir dann noch diverse lol/rofl emotes geben...
mein fazit: questen und farmen weiterhin in pvp-equip, man überlebt einfach ein bisschen länger :-/
im direkten vergleich finde ich außerdem, dass gerade die pvp-waffen bis ca. t5 level vielfach einfach besser sind als vergleichbare pve-waffen.
schade irgendwie...

mfg
amsel
lvl 70 tauren krieger
the maelstrom - eu


----------



## Megapriest (6. April 2008)

Sorry, hab mir nicht den ganzen Thread durchgelesen.

Der eigentlich Beitrag ist mir ehrlich gesagt nur sinnlos ...

1.) Wenn du mit jemandem HERO gehst und siehst er ist PvP geskilled, und hat nur PvP items, lass es und nimm ihn nicht mit.
2.) Es liegt teilweise auch am Typ, ob der gescheit Heilen Tanken usw kann

Wenn ich das dumme Geheule lese ... "PvP kotzt mich an" - man ihr seid wahrscheinlich noch euf nem PvP Server und Heult rum, sucht euch nen gescheiten PvE Server und da is es dann anders. Sich eventuell auf nem PvP Server über PvP'ler aufzuregen ist dämlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ciao


----------



## Wiegehtwas (6. April 2008)

Wenn ich euch so lese, komme ich zu dem Schluss das 80% von euch keine Ahnung von PVE Kontent haben.

Ich selbst spiele zur Zeit 5 70er. Mein Main ist Feraldruide. Ohne PVP items mit Abhärtung käme der nie auf die Critimunität . Und es gibt nix ich habe BT clear.

Es gibt situations bezogene Rüstungen, das heist man muss flexibel reagieren können und das Equip zusammenstellen wie es gebraucht wird. Ein Rüstungsset allein bringt gar nix.

Ich weiß genau mit welchen chars ich PVP geskillt in Inis gehen kann, Hunter SV geskillt findet kaum items mit der für ihn wichtigen Beweglichkeit. Schami heal ...naja ... mana reg geht nur über nen Shadow, allein packt er es nicht. Melee ist er ne Aggromaschiene. Shadow... sorry musst vorher umskillen der hat mit PVP skillung in einer ini nix zu suchen.

So und nun der viel gescholtene Deff Krieger mit PVP Teilequip. Um die Rüstungs stats nach oben zu treiben brauchst du teilweise s1 equip oder rennst jede Woche ini um ini , was bald deine finanziellen Reserven verbraucht hat. Bei der ungeduld aller Spieler in Inis das Item will ich nur der Tank bekommt es nicht oder auch an der notwendigen Zeit für eine Ini bleibt einem Deff gar nix anders übrig als sich durch S1 zu verstärken.
Ich kenne T6 Tanks die Kara mit 2 Einhändern tanken um genug Wut zu erzeugen damit sie gegen die Aggro des Raids gegen ankommen. Die kann ich mit meinem Mischequip aus Kara und Heros sogar heilen. Zum Krieger selbst, es kommt  nur auf den Skill an. Und zwar auf den Skill der Gruppe . Ich selbst hab schon Heros gemacht Grp Offtank, 2 Heiler, 1 Sehrguter CC Range DD und 1 Defftank . Der Offtank Tankt... und der Deff hält den Heilern die Mobs vom Hals. Das geht ohne Probleme. Bei den Bossen muss dann der Deff ran, während der Off und der Range DD den nieder machen. 

In Sunwell ist es jedem Tank fast unmöglich alle Mobs zu tanken. So werden welche durch CC aus dem Kampfgenommen und andere durch fokusfire und Aggro pingpong ohne Tank gekillt. 

Wie die Gruppe aufgestellt ist und was die Leute tragen ist völlig wurscht... nur der Skill bringt den Sieg.

Ich bin überzeugt das Leute gerne mehr PVE Items anziehen würden wenn sie droppen, nur 30mal ne ini um 1 Teil zu bekommen...sorry kann ich verstehen das kaum noch einer dazu Bock hat.

Definitiv, sind die Rüstungen und Waffen so wie der Skill einiger Klassen völlig unausgewogen. Da beißt keine Maus den Faden ab, den Blizzard verloren hat. Shaow Priest ...Schneider 1170+ spell shadow PVP 730+ spell. Wobei der Schneider später angefangen ist. 

Und die ach so viel geprisene Abhärtung bringt gar nix gegen Hunter und Schurken. 

Fazit learn to play your chars. Oder geht ihr auch mit Sambalatschen Bergsteigen ?


----------



## Lord Nordmann (6. April 2008)

So hab ichs auch gemacht, solo den S1-Kram und als Tank dann das PvE-Def-Equip.

Und ja: auch ich habe als Deftank die BGs verflucht... =)

Gruß
Nord*


----------



## buddabrot (6. April 2008)

also ich habe mir auch erst teile von s1 geholt, allerdings wusste ich das ich pve machen will und so hab ich halt noch zeug auch den heros geholt.


----------



## Agarve (6. April 2008)

Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin geteilter Meinung was PvP-Ausrüstung im PvE angeht.
Wie einige Vorredner bereits sagten bringt es oft nur wenig wenn man mit S1 Raiden gehn will.
Beispielsweise die Sets für Druiden. Einzig das für die Feralskillung ist in meinen Augen brauchbar
für PvE (auch nur bedingt). Moonkin ist vllt für Kara noch ok, aber das Set für Heal ist für PvE ohne Wert (mit 0 Wille).
Wenn ich aber z.B. an das Set für Healpalas denke,  so ist dies teilweise besser als Drops von Gruul oder auch ZA. Das Selbe beim Verstärkerschamanen. Zwar fehlt auch hier etwas Trefferwertung, aber da die meisten "nicht"-Setteile eher für jäger ausgelegt sind (sprich mit Manareg, welcher ja seit kurzem eigtl vollkommen überflüßig ist beim Schamanen) gibt es kaum Teile auf die man sich noch freuen kann im PvE, da es meist S3 oder gar S1-Teile gibt die einen höheren Gebrauchswert für PvE haben.

Was den "skill" von Leuten mit S1 angeht... nun, alle in eine Ecke Stellen und sagen "die machen keinen Schaden / können nicht tanken / sind schlechte Heiler" ist unfair. Wie meist ist es auch hier ausgewogen. Ich kann mich an einen Versuch in einer Hero erinnern in der mich ein Tank entäuscht der sogar Teile von T5 sein eigen nennen konnte... In solchen Momenten frage ich mich viel eher wie sowas sein kann. 
Wenn hingegen ein S1 Krieger mit Waffenspec kommt und wir die selbe Inz schaffen freue ich mich viel eher.... Ich weiß, ein doofes Beispiel.
Man sollte jedoch nicht so schnell Urteilen und lieber mal versuchen etwas mit S1lern zu machen als ewig auf den PvE-Gott zu warten.

Was die Epics angeht... ich find es auch bescheiden das alle gleich aussehen und die sleben Epics tragen... aber wenn wir mal ehrlich sind, kurz bevor BC auf den Markt gekommen ist war es doch ähnlich. Jeder 2te hatte min 3 oder mehr T1-Teile an und dachte er ist der Held. Heut ist es eben S1... kommt aber im Prinzip aufs Selbe raus.

mfg Agrave


----------



## -Ratteronkel- (6. April 2008)

Also erstmal sollte man dazu sagen , das Spieler die ihren ersten Char auf Level 70 gebracht haben , PvP machen sollten !
Grund hier für ist es wenn man nicht in einer Gilde ist , die schon länger Raiden geht ( Kara usw... ) also eine Anfänger Gilder oder bzw....in keiner Gilde ist schneller an besseren Items zu kommt wie man es in normal Ini's der Fall ist!.
Um so sich wenn man will sich schnellere eine Chance haben will in eine Gilde zu kommen die Regelmässig bis überhäufig raiden geht!
Und nicht Wochen  lang mit Grünen Items durch die Gegend läuft da mann da recht wenig chancen hat in eine Gilde zu kommen die einigermassen  was kann!
Also kann man problemlos mit PvP equip Raiden geht zumindest wenns nicht um Tempel oder Hyjal geht sollte man sich dann doch schon sehr Gutes PvE Equip zulegen!

Also für Anfänger ist es ratsam  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sich zuerst PvP equip , Waffe, Hals, Armschienen,Gürtel, Steifel usw.....zuzulegen!
Für leute die schon einen gut bis sehr guten bis Imba Equipten Char  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  haben ist das eigentlich egal , das sie meistens sowieso in einer guten gilde sind und die da in kürzerster Zeit durch Inis ( Raid's ) geschoben werden.


----------



## moorhuhnxx (6. April 2008)

ansich ist es doch auch einfach. da die leute die full s2/3 sind, die müssen ja auch gar nicht in die inis rein! was wollen die da und sind schlieslich für den high-end-content auch ungeeignet. kein manareg(was verständlich ist schlieslich sind die arena kämpfe deutlich schneller vorbei als die pve-bosse down zu kriegen sind) und all das auch abhärtung ist unnütz im pve.
ich finde das der unterschied zwischen pvp-gear und pve ruhig noch größer werden könnte, sonst ist das aber ziemlich gut gemacht.


----------



## o0Miller0o (6. April 2008)

Ich find die PvPSets für PvE auch kacke. Für den Arenaeinstieg aber unverzichtbar. Für den PvEPart hab ich mir blaues aus den non heroics besorgt und die epic Schneidersets.


----------



## Zentoro (6. April 2008)

Aufs PvE bezogen sehe ich es auch als Katastrophe.

Es gibt viele Spieler, die nicht in normale Inis gehen, weil es da ja nix episches gibt.

Man farmt also PvP Sache in Arena und BG und will dann direkt Kara gehen.

Abgesehen davon, dass diese Spieler Null Ahnung vom Gruppenspiel haben, ist das Zeug nur bedingt raidtauglich.

Priester-Stuff ohne Willenskraft ist ein sehr gutes Beispiel.


----------



## sevendays5 (6. April 2008)

ich war per bc raiden wie ein blöder , nur wegen den items (damals waren das die besseren pvp items)... gott sei dank gibt es abhärtung. nie wieder muss ein pvpler sich irgend ein t-set erfarmen. WARUM? ja weil er keinen spass an pve hat, deswegen. 

man muss nicht gleich mit flames ankommen wie pvp= no skill. ich denk eher das einige pve leute einfach im pvp nicht klarkommen. 

und sich gleich elitär zu behnemen ist auch ein armuts zeugnis bsp: "jeder depp trägt episch!" was bildet ihr euch ein andere menschen als depp zu erniedrigen, nur weil er spass am pvp hat und sich deshalb pvp items besorgt. 

es ist offensichtlich das pvp items die schlechteren pve itmes sind, wenn ihr die leute dennoch mit in die ini mit nimt who cares (ich meine hero ini, in non-hero kann man das ding anziehen)


----------



## Kellner38 (6. April 2008)

ihr seid alle sowas von krank scheisse
was sagt ihr wenn einer vor euch steht der komplett s1 hat borr noob schlechter spieler casual gamer kein verständnis für pve usw.
hab das mal erlebt von einer sekunde auf die andere hatte er full t6 an also regt euch net auf

und auch casual gamer sollen wow spielen können bzw. dürfen iss klar das s1 nich so gut is wie pve gear von den non-hero inis aber egal

kuckt heute ich weiss ja net wies bei euch ist aber wenn ich mit meinem twink in den suche nach gruppe channel geh seh ich kein schwein mehr der normale inis gehn will was machst du dann, dann bleibt dir nix anderes übrig ausser dir dein pvp gear zusammen zufarmen und kara zu gehen

und was heisst erarbeiten das is ein spiel das soll freude sein sich in tk oder ssc mit kael alar sonst wen herum zuschlagen wegen den epixx 

wenn ihr das arbeit nennt dann tut es mir leid 

mfg


----------



## Schwuuu (6. April 2008)

da muss ich Zentoro voll recht geben die gehen mit ihrem s1 kara haben kp von einem boss geschweige denn überhaupt die gruppenzusammenstellung und leute die dann mitgehen haben oft ne müll id wo 2-3 boss down sind wo dann keiner mehr mit will.


----------



## Tribola93 (6. April 2008)

Die Waffen sind schon nice sie machen guten Schaden und es dauert eine Weile bis man diese ersetzt, vor BT und MH kann kaum eine Waffe S3 ersetzen. 

Die Verteidiger Sachen sind auch besser als jedes Kara Item.

Und wer genug hit hat trägt auch ab und zu mal 1 S2 / S3 Teil um 1 - 2 % mehr Krit zu bekommen.

Ansonsten sind die PvE Items besser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gattay (6. April 2008)

ich bin der meinung, pvp items gehören nur ins pvp und netin inis, da sollte blizzard für sorgen, indem man die s1 sachen usw nur im bg bzw arena tragen kann


----------



## Danbar (6. April 2008)

Also vom DMG Output steht her steht man mit nem arena/pvp set sehr gut da.

Man kann auch ohne Probleme als dd in ne hero ini oder Karazhan gehn 

*ABER*

Beipspiel mein Hexer mit arena 2 gear:

Spätestens bei der Maid hab ich immer gemerkt das ich einfach viel zu wenig Mana hab und deswegen der dmg over time nicht so hoch ist wie bei nem Hexer im vergleichbaren t4/t5 equip und 2000-3000 mehr Mana.

Man kann am Anfang des Kampfes richtig gas geben und der dmg stimmt auch aber dann fängste an...aderlass-wichtel mana entziehen..blutsauger um sich hochzuheilen...dmg raushaun....aderlass-wichtel mana entziehen...blutsauger usw.....

vom SS oder dem Auge fang ich garnicht erst an

deswegen...

bei längeren Boss Kämpfen in Raids geht nix über ordentliches pve euip

aber der dmg output ist mit pvp euip in kurzer zeit deutlich höher...aber zu wenig mana


----------



## Klos1 (6. April 2008)

Also ich denke, daß bei einigen Klassen mit PVP-Klamotten sich in den ersten Instanzen ziemlich gut spielen lässt. Schurke wäre hier ein gutes Beispiel. Das ein s2 Schurke mehr Dmg macht, als ein D3 Schurke steht wohl ausser Frage. Als Krieger wiederum geht es natürlich garnicht, wenn man hier mit s1 in höheren Instanzen tanken möchte. 

Das man PVP-Items zu leicht bekommt, kann ich übrigens nicht bestätigen. Auch für S1 muss man lange dran arbeiten. Natürlich nimmt es nicht soviel Zeit in Anspruch, als große Instanzen zu raiden, aber dafür sind sie ja auch nicht ganz so gut, was PVE angeht, steht ja ausser Frage. 

Trotzdem find ich es echt immer lustig, wie sich die ganzen Kiddis hier darüber aufregen und meinen, sie sind ja was ganz tolles, mit ihren T5 und T6. Mal ehrlich, T5 und T6 kann sich auch jeder Depp holen. Es braucht halt wie gesagt mehr Zeit. Aber sonst steckt da nicht viel dahinter. Etwas Übung an dem jeweiligen Entcounter und das war es. Also kommt mal wieder runter ihr supertollen Freaks. Ich hab pre-BC auch bis einschließlich Naxx geraidet, aber nicht weil mir beim Anblick meiner tollen Epics einer abging, so wie es bei den meisten von euch ist, sondern aus Spass. Denn eine Zeit lang macht es den auch. Auf die Dauer aber bleibt dabei zuviel Zeit auf der Strecke.

Deswegen ist PVP ein willkommmener Ansatz um mal etwas Abwechslung zu bekommen. Ihr geht immer davon aus, dass sich jeder, der sich S1 holt ins Alterac stellt und sich dort dann in eine Ecke stellt. Es gibt aber auch viele, denen es Spass macht und die versuchen gut zu sein. Und die sind damit mindestens genauso gefordert, wenn nicht sogar mehr, als es diese Raidentcounter sind, die immer nur den gleichen Müll machen und du dir einfach nur das System einprägen musst. Selber musst du ja eh nichts mehr machen, Videos und entsprechende Guids stehen zu genüge bereit. Dazu noch 1000 Addons und was bleibt dann noch? Bisschen Übung um das Schema einzustudieren und das war es. Also kommt mal wieder runter, denn sonderlich toll ist das nicht. Und denkt vielleicht in Zukunft auch wieder ein bisschen daran, daß Wow nur ein Spiel ist. Ich glaube das haben viele von euch schon längst vergessen in ihrem Wahn des virtuellen Schwanzvergleichs.


----------



## iLose (6. April 2008)

langsam bewegen wir uns auf die zeit zwischen zwei addons zu! 

der PVE-Content wird langsam entschärft (Zugangsbedingungen weg usw....^^), es wird leichter gemacht an PVP-equip ranzukommen.....blablabla

also ich gebe den PVElern ja recht das man mit S1 net umbedingt PVE machen sollte, ABER lasst den leuten die PVP machen wollen doch ihren spaß!
DAS IST NUR EIN SPIEL! man kann leute darauf hinweisen das sie mit PVP equip im PVE nichts taugen, aber sie deshalb zu beschimpfen das sie auch ma die ein oder andere ini sehen wollen geht mir nicht in den kopf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

leuten die mit der situation grad nicht klar kommen leg ich eine WoW Pause bis zum nächsten addon ans herz und allen leuten die dazu noch fähig sind wünsch ich noch viel spaß am spiel!

mfg Chris

(rechtschreibfehler sind gewollt und dienen der allgemeinen belustigung! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Muzga (6. April 2008)

Leute Leute heult nicht rum 

"Epics replaced by Greens in WotLK"

http://www.mmo-champion.com

Bald ist sowieso item reset, dann ist euer hart erarbeitetes Epixx fürn Popo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (6. April 2008)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Aber noch viel Schlimmer ist, dass dann in der Regel diese Leute auch noch eine PVP-Skillung haben und somit nochmals weniger DMG fahren als es schon normal der Fall wäre...



Was Deine völlige Ahnungsfreiheit zeigt und Dich disqualifiziert. Zwar gebe ich Dir recht das PvP Geskillte in heroischen Instanzen nichts zu suchen haben aber nur, wiel sie ZUVIEL Damage machen und mehr aggro erzeuegen, als der beste Tank halten kann.

Aus denselben Gründen haben übrigens PvEler in den BGs nichst zu suchen: zuwenig Dam und faslche Skillung, und Plan haben sie auch keinen.


----------



## Eschar (6. April 2008)

Ich selbst spiele einen Shadow als Main PVE und kann sagen, dass er nicht ein Teil der Gladi Sets hat, welche meiner meinung nach auch nichts dort zu suchen haben... 

aber jetzt kommt das aber: Ein Twink von mir Verstärker Schami trägt das S2 Set, ich mache mit ihm eigentlich nur Arena und PVP, dennoch auch in den 5er PVE ist das Gear nicht mit den PVE sachen zu vergleichen da Blizz hier die schwere Rüsti meiner meinung nach mehr für die Hunter gemacht hat, von den Waffen ... mhhh da sage ich mal nichts dazu fazit: Glaube es gibt für den Verstärker kaum was besseres wie die Arena Teile. 
Klar Wer T5 u. T6 die Möglichkeit hat, das ist besser...

Doch wer hat das schon 40-60% aller WOW spieler wenn es hoch kommt. 

Vor BC war man mit T2 full noch was besonderes, mit nur ein paar Teilen T3 der Held und heute .... 
Blizz hat mit Epixxx 4 free halt alles versaut. 

Daraus entsteht auch das die Leute zu HdrO usw. gewechselt sind, leider wiesen viele MMOs noch erhebliche UNterschiede zu WOW auf und die Spieler wollen sich nicht ändern im Game play. 
Mal schauen wie viele wieder gehen zu Warhammer oder Age of Conan.

Ich selbst werde weiter WOW spielen dennoch denke ich das viele gehen werden, und das ist mit ein grund das Blizz epixx 4 Free gemacht hat und PVP in WOW immer mehr bedeutung findet. 

Wir werden sehen was die Zeit bringt. 


So long ...


----------



## Brisni (6. April 2008)

Punkt 2 der Umfrage ist wirklich super  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Fluch - mir gehen die PVP-Spieler aufn Keks * -- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kann sich nicht jeder aussuchen mit wem er spielt?! dir muss hier wirklich niemand "aufn Keks" gehen!!!  

*... Items haben Nachteile* -- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wer sich eine Ausrüstung aussucht hat seine Gründe dafür

*Spieler haben meist kein PVE-Verständnis* -- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie sind dann diese PVE-verständnisresistenten Spieler blos auf Level 70 gekommen?


----------



## ReWahn (6. April 2008)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Was Deine völlige Ahnungsfreiheit zeigt und Dich disqualifiziert. Zwar gebe ich Dir recht das PvP Geskillte in heroischen Instanzen nichts zu suchen haben aber nur, wiel sie ZUVIEL Damage machen und mehr aggro erzeuegen, als der beste Tank halten kann.
> 
> Aus denselben Gründen haben übrigens PvEler in den BGs nichst zu suchen: zuwenig Dam und faslche Skillung, und Plan haben sie auch keinen.



Quark. Feuermagier zB haben nen wesentlich höheren dmg output als frostmagier, aber die meisten pvp magier skillen frost weil sie dadurch bessere überlebenschancen haben.

guck dir einfach die t4 sets und die s1 sets für dds an, die t4 sets haben wesentlich mehr +dmg stats während auf den s1 sets mehr ausdauer und abhärtung ist...

pveler gehen im bg nur deshalb drauf weils ihnen an abhärtung und ausdauer fehlt und sie dadurch schaen fressen wie bekloppt, ihr dmg output is aber wesentlich höher als der von vergleichbaren pvplern.



> Punkt 2 der Umfrage ist wirklich super ohmy.gif
> 
> Fluch - mir gehen die PVP-Spieler aufn Keks -- stop.gif kann sich nicht jeder aussuchen mit wem er spielt?! dir muss hier wirklich niemand "aufn Keks" gehen!!!
> 
> ...



es ist ein klitzekleiner unterschied zwischen stupidem questen und mobs kloppen und dem gruppenspiel in raids... wer 70 ist hat niocht zwangsläufig pve skill -.-


----------



## Naelle (6. April 2008)

Normalerweise verfolge ich diese Heulthreads nur und amüsiere mich, wie einige leute hier meinen, anderen das erspielte Equip schlechtzureden oder über Blizzard und WoW rumjammern - aber ich muss hier jetzt einfach mal meinen Senf dazugeben.

Es gibt 2 Arten von Heulthreads:

- In diesem hier wird rumgeheult, dass PvP - ausgestattete Spieler im PvE schlechter seien als PvE - ausgestattete Spieler. Schön und gut. 

- Einige Threads weiter unten flamen dann teilweise die gleichen Leute, wie unfair es sei, dass man so leicht an PvP Epics kommt - es würde sich ja gar nicht mehr lohnen noch PvE zu machen, da S3 ja quasi ähnlich gut wie T5 oder T6 sei.


Merkt ihr was ?


Falls nicht kann euch nicht mehr geholfen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaube es geht vielen einfach nur darum, hier im Forum WoW-Frust abzubauen. Denn der eine Flame-Trhead schliesst den anderen ja eigentlich aus. Entweder sind PvP-Epics nicht PvE geeignet, dann brauch man aber auch nicht rumzuheulen, wie leicht man sie doch bekommt. Oder aber S1/S2/S3 ist ähnlich gut wie PvE Zeugs, dann brauch man aber nicht heulen, dass diese Spieler in Instanzen nix zu suchen haben.
Ich finde Blizzard geht hier schon einen akzeptablen Mittelweg - PvP-epics sind sicher nicht ganz so gut wie PvE-Epics gleichen lvls - andererseits sind sie aber auch oft besser, als die dungeon sets - bei DDs ist der Unterschied sicher nicht so gravierend wie bei Heilern, aber ich finde den Weg grundsätzlich richtig so. Die einzigen, die mit PvP Equip nix in Instanzen zu suchen haben sind meiner meinung nach Tanks, da es hier wirklich sehr auf die Verteidigungswertung ankommt.
Ansonsten denke ich, kann man fehlenden Manareg/Int und fehlende Trefferwertung sicherlich durch gute Spielweise ausgleichen.

WoW lebt von der Gier der Spieler, immer das beste Equip zu tragen. Hat man genug Punkte oder den Entsprechenden Boss gelegt, bekommt man ein tolles episches Item, der Spieler freut sich und hat dadurch Spass am Spiel. Gibt es keine Belohnungen mehr für die Spieler, macht das Spiel keinen Spass mehr. Deswegen gibts von Blizz alle paar Monate neue Instanzen mit noch besseren Epics 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da aber nicht jeder Spieler die Zeit hat, 3 bis 7 mal pro Woche den ganzen Abend vorm PC zu verbrigen musste Blizzard eben auch den Spielern, die seltener spielen die Möglichkeit geben, an ihre Belohnungen zu kommen.

Auf genau diesem Spielprinzip basiert WoW - wem es nicht passt, der muss sich halt ein anderes Spiel suchen - ich z.B. hoffe da auf Warhammer. Beim Vorgänger DAOC ging es im Spiel nicht nur um Epics - dort spielten andere Werte eine Rolle. Also freut euch überdie Epics, die ihr bekommt und meckert nicht über andere Spieler und ihr Equip - jeder spielt so, wie es ihm am liebsten ist.


----------



## arnoldrimmer (6. April 2008)

An den TS mal ne Frage!! "Wars besser als nach BWL alle mit T2 und AQ/BWL Nonsteitems rumgerannt sind?"

Nö da sahen wir auch alle gleich aus...

Ich Liebe es mit meinem Mage mit PVE/PVP items Mischung zu zocken der Crit/Audauer ist zwa rnicht optimal aber zumindest sehe ich ein bissel anders aus und ich mach derbe Aua.

Ich versteh Euer Problem nicht wirklich ich mach PVE und PVP gerade wie ich Lust hab und mal ehrlich was ist mehr Öde das 30iges mal Kara oder irgend ne andere neue Ini zu machen oder PVP ?

Ich hatte letztens Fun 2 56iger durch Strato zu ziehen und eine Ini wie Strato/Scholo vermisse ich leider immer noch in BC, die neuen sind lange nicht so schön also mach ich meist nur  PVP und weiter!?

Mit dem nächsten Addon können wir eh wieder alles in die Tonne treten oder wozu ist T2/T3 heute noch nützlich? Ich würde mir ehrer darum einen Kopp machen und nicht die Leute die nur ab und zu online kommen in ihrer Zeit da Sie noch ein RL haben halt ieber PVP machen als stundenlang im TS und Inis rumzuhängen.
Edit:
Übrigens ich freu mich nicht auf Warhammer! aber auf Stargate Worlds da die Entwickler von vornerein sagten das man nicht sein halbe Leben ingame zubringen muß um was zu erreichen wie es in World of Farmcraft der Fall ist.


----------



## Mofeist (6. April 2008)

@Klos.

Jeder Depp kann es sich nicht holen, da selten neue leute in die gut laufenden raids aufgenommen werden.
Und sich wohl kein raid mit jemanden abgibt der keinen skill oder keinen plan von seiner klasse hat.
Und ich sage ganz dreist das man für das s1 keinen skill braucht aber schon überhaupt keienn mehr.
Besonders seid 2.4 läuft damit Jeder rum. da ehre noch schneller zu holen ist etc...


----------



## braiky (6. April 2008)

PvP und PvE sollte man viel besser abgrenzen

Am liebsten wärs mir wenn man PvP items NICHT in raids tragen könnte!
Und PvE-Items NICHT in arena/schlachtfeld!

somit wird der pve content nicht versaut und vereinfacht!


----------



## Mofeist (6. April 2008)

Dds sollten mit PvP equip einfach mehr aggro ziehen und tanks weniger ;D prob gelöst


----------



## Mindista (6. April 2008)

braiky schrieb:


> PvP und PvE sollte man viel besser abgrenzen
> 
> Am liebsten wärs mir wenn man PvP items NICHT in raids tragen könnte!
> Und PvE-Items NICHT in arena/schlachtfeld!
> ...



d.h. mit einem frischen lvl70er char, mit dem man kein pve, sondern pvp spielen möchte, fängt man in den bgs nackig an ? und darf als melee dann boxen ?

weil sämtliche questbelohnungen ja eigentlich pve items wären.




Mofeist schrieb:


> Dds sollten mit PvP equip einfach mehr aggro ziehen und tanks weniger ;D prob gelöst



lasst es so wie es ist.

ihr habt was gegen pvp-items im pve? dann nehmt keinen leute, die solche sachen tragen mit, problem gelöst.


----------



## Crâshbâsh (6. April 2008)

Es stimmt wohl das PvP Items recht gut sind für Kara und Co. jedoch haben die ganzen PvP Leute sowas von keine Ahnung vom Pve -.- (Meine Erfahrung)


----------



## ExoHunter (6. April 2008)

Definitiv ein Fluch.

Wie ich es bereits in einem ähnlichen Thread gesagt habe:

Man sollte das PvP-Equip im PvE-Bereich einfach zwangs-deaktivieren. Das heißt, alle durch PvP gewonnenen Ausrüstungsgegenstände ins Inventar werfen, und solange man sich in der Instanz befindet, sollten diese nicht anlegbar sein.


----------



## Mitzu (6. April 2008)

Ich sehe das ganze geteilt. 
Einerseits ist für DPSklassen wie z.B. Mage oder Hexer das S1 (Und bald S2) Gear als Einsteigergear auf demselben Stand wie T4 oder Random Kara/Heroic Gear.

Andererseits ist es für Defensive Klassen halt schlechter, da die Abhärtung mit Verlusten in HP/Manapool/Mp5 etc. erkauft wird.

Über den grundlegenden PvE Skill der Spieler sagt das Ganze mal rein gar nichts aus. 
Im PvP, wenn man es dann tatsächlich ambitioniert in der Arena betreibt, zählen nämlich grundsätzlich ähnliche Fähigkeiten wie im PvE auch. 

Movement/Interrupt/CC/AntiCC/Debuffs/Debuffreinigung und Teamkoordination sind eben NICHT PvE limitiert.

Was die Skillungen angeht: 50 Gold für ein Halleluja. 
Meine Mitzu trägt als DMG Gear im Moment S1 und als Defgear PvEloot und skillt halt je nach Notwendigkeit und Gruppenslot den ich einnehme dementsprechend um auf DEF/MS+Improved Slam oder eben PvP MS. 
Und alles läuft soweit beschwerdefrei gut. 

Wer nicht in der Lage ist, ne Instanz ordentlich zu spielen, der wird auch im PvP nix reissen und andersrum genauso, mit PvE/PvP Sets hat das wenig bis nichts zu tun.


----------



## Mofeist (6. April 2008)

ihr habt was gegen pvp-items im pve? dann nehmt keinen leute, die solche sachen tragen mit, problem gelöst.
[/quote]

das mach ich eh nich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber es nervt no skills mit ähnlich guten equip rumlaufen zu sehen wie raider  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 den equip verfall haben wir bei Wotlk schon wieder also sollte es dann auch langen.


----------



## Mindista (6. April 2008)

Mofeist schrieb:


> das mach ich eh nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



und wenn du irgendwen rumrennen siehst, woher bitte glaubst du zu wissen, ob er skill hat oder nicht ?
machst du das alleine am equip abhängig? und woher willst du wissen, was er noch im inventar rumschleppt oder was er in der bank liegen hat ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und wenn es mit wotlk nen equip verfall gibt, sind doch die ganzen t6 träger die ersten die im forum nen heulthread erföffenen.


----------



## Brisni (6. April 2008)

Naelle schrieb:


> Normalerweise verfolge ich diese Heulthreads nur und amüsiere mich, wie einige leute hier meinen, anderen das erspielte Equip schlechtzureden oder über Blizzard und WoW rumjammern - aber ich muss hier jetzt einfach mal meinen Senf dazugeben.
> 
> Es gibt 2 Arten von Heulthreads:
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  sehr schöner Beitrag @ Naelle .. damit ist wirklich alles gesagt 

vielleicht nur noch, dass mit der Gier der Spieler auch die wohl unvermeidliche Arroganz kommt andere, die anders ausgerüstet sind als schlechter zu sehen. 
Dabei könnte man es auch so sehen, dass es eigentlich keine bessere oder schlechtere Ausrüstung gibt, sondern nur Ausrüstung, die für bestimmte Aufgaben geeignet ist und andere, die das eben nicht ist sondern die Stärken bei andern Herausforderungen hat.


----------



## dirkdiggler (6. April 2008)

Tragul schrieb:


> PvP = PvP... PvE = PvE
> 
> Es mag sein, dass 2-3 PvP Items ein PvP Equip verbessern... aber eins ist doch klar :
> PvP Epis tragen Leute ohne PvE Erfahrung. Full S1 Spieler würde ich nichtmal für eine Gruppenquest laden !
> ...




OMG wenn ich so nen geistigen durchfall lese wird mir schlecht....klar gibt es leute die lieber pvp machen oder eben pve...und nicht jeder hatt pve und pvp eq im schrank um es jedem jammerlappen recht zu machen!!!

was aber die qualität der spieler angeht ist das equip garantiert keine messlatte...würde nie behaupten jemand mit s1eq hatt kein plan in inis oder ein t4 honk hatt null schimmer vom bg....

das sind müde ausreden von leuten die sich nicht die mühe machen ihre mitspieler kennen zulehrnen und sich lieber mit vorgefertigten vorurteilen befassen weil ja selbst denken schaden kann!

und noch nen tipp, wenn euch so langweilig ist das ihr euch schon um das equip der einzelnen sorgen macht dann erspart uns wenigstens eure ausgereiften thesen ( oder was ihr dafür haltet!!!)


----------



## ExoHunter (6. April 2008)

> Wer nicht in der Lage ist, ne Instanz ordentlich zu spielen, der wird auch im PvP nix reissen und andersrum genauso



Red keinen Stuss... Ich werde beim tanken oft gelobt, weil ich die Analyse von Gegnergruppen beherrsche, meine Aggro nicht verliere und über alle meine Skills so gut Bescheid weiß, dass ich situationsbezogen in 95% aller Fälle richtig handle.

Im PvP-Bereich hingegen bin ich ein absoluter Versager, ich schaffs mit meinem Magier nicht mal, einen Defkrieger umzunuken.

Abgesehen davon interessiert mich PvP nicht die Bohne, ich finds nur lächerlich, dass fast jeder mit S1 rumrennt und meint, er wäre besser als die PvE-bezogenen Spieler. Denn das sind sie defintiv nicht, jeder Idiot kann sich ins BG reinstellen und Ehre/Marken kassieren.


----------



## Mofeist (6. April 2008)

Mindista schrieb:


> und wenn du irgendwen rumrennen siehst, woher bitte glaubst du zu wissen, ob er skill hat oder nicht ?
> machst du das alleine am equip abhängig? und woher willst du wissen, was er noch im inventar rumschleppt oder was er in der bank liegen hat ?
> 
> 
> ...



ich trage t5 und werde bis lichking wohl auch hoffe ich zmd 1-2 oder mehr t6 teilchen abräumen. Und mir ist es da lieber als wenn leute wo nichts können müssen (es ist nicht jeder) im PvP das gleiche equip bekommen. und das jetzt schon.


----------



## Headsick (6. April 2008)

...besonders doof finde ich die Leute, die sich irgendwelche Leute ansehen und lediglich das Equip betrachten, sich sofort eine Meinung bilden. Mir macht PVP echt Spaß, wesentlich mehr Spaß als in Innis zu laufen.Und wenn ich so sehr gutes Eq und Spaß zusammen bekomme, warum nicht. Ausserdem laufe ich gerne mit S1 los, jedenfalls lieber als mir etwas zu kaufen/bauen, was richtig viel Gold kostet und meist auch nicht wirklich "besser" ist. -zeig mir mal bitte jmd eine Zweihandwaffe, die so leicht zu bekommen ist, wie die Gladiator Äxte/Schwerter und  keine 1500G im AH oder an Mats kostet.
Ich als Krieger (Off-Warri) bin mit den recht leicht und spaßig zu erspielenden  S1 Rüssis + Waffen sehr sehr gut bedient, teilweise so gut, daß ich null Reiz habe, in die schwierigen Innis zu rennen,nur  weil da auf dem loot 2 Stat Punkte mehr drauf sind.
ABER:
 also Tank sihts da ja schon mal gaaaaanz anders aus, weil PVP-Items= Null Def Stats... die können noch so schön epic-lila sein, aber wenn meine grün-blauen Quest Sachen mehr Blocken / Verteidigung haben und es für PVP nix anständiges zum Tanken gibt, hohle ich mir die S1 Sachen, gehe als Rnd/DD mit und hoffe auf anständiges Equip zum Needen XD
Und dann wirds schon irgendwann werden.

Achso, ja ich finde , es ist ein Segen, da auch Leute, wie ich, dadurch eine Möglichkeit haben, gutes Eq zu tragen, daß sich auch farmen lässt, ohne Inni-Stammplatz (also auch ohne Erfolgsdruck).

Meine Meinung ist, ich spiele zum Spaß und das sollten vlt viel mehr Leute tun XD

-MFG-


----------



## Neravine (6. April 2008)

Nur mal so zu dem Thema "Gladi 1 4Free und für Ehre"

Pre BC gab es auch Epic-PvP sets.
Deswegen versteh ich nicht, warum eigentlich jeder rumnörgelt.
Ich persönlich finde (Und habe wohl recht damit), dass man mit einem PvE Equip nicht in einen 25er Raid reinkommt (Vielleicht als Mage Tank bei Raufgar & CO mal abgesehn)

Die Leute, die sich PvP Equip holen, amchen doch auch nur PvP und ab und zu mal eine Rnd-Ini
Andersrum ist es eher ungerecht, dass man sich für PvE Marken nun schon S1/S2 und S3 nonset Epics kaufen kann.
Damit kann man als PvEler schon eher beides machen. PvE UND PvP
Als PvPler hat man aber umgekehrt nicht grade eben die Gelegenheit an T5 Teile drannzukommen ohne zu raiden.

Die momentane Situation mit den angeblichen Epics 4free is wohl meiner MEinung nach, eher lächerlich...

Gruß
Nera


----------



## Zauberziege (6. April 2008)

ExoHunter schrieb:


> Definitiv ein Fluch.
> 
> Wie ich es bereits in einem ähnlichen Thread gesagt habe:
> 
> Man sollte das PvP-Equip im PvE-Bereich einfach zwangs-deaktivieren. Das heißt, alle durch PvP gewonnenen Ausrüstungsgegenstände ins Inventar werfen, und solange man sich in der Instanz befindet, sollten diese nicht anlegbar sein.



Das sind die Kommentare die mir die Hutschnur platzen lassen.
Die meisten werden es nicht glauben, aber die Sets für Ehre sind ein Segen.
Und zwar für Leute die arbeiten gehen müssen, Kinder haben oder was auch immer.
Ich z.B. hab nicht die Zeit für Raids oder ähnliches. Also kann ich nicht wirklich gut an gute Rüstung kommen.
Durch S1 gegen Ehre hatte ich die Möglichkeit auch mal was gutes zu haben.
Und von wegen billig. Rechne mal nach wie lange due im BG bist um das S1 set zu bekommen wenn du am Tag höchstens 2 Stunden zum Spielen hast.

Das einzig wiederliche an WoW sind die Spieler die sich selber für den Mittelpunkt des Universums halten.
Die können sich nicht vorstellen das auch Leute mit wenig Zeit WoW spielen wollen.
Manchmal hat man das Gefühl die würden am liebsten alle Gelegenheits Zocker vom Server kicken nur damit sie ihre Ruhe haben.
Aber gerade von diesen Spielern lebt WoW. Die wenigsten sind dauerzocker und Raider.
Wenn du die Gelegheitspieler nicht hättest könntest du dir dein ach so tolles Equip auf papier malen und an die Wand nageln.
Oder glaubst du das Blizz die Server Weiterbetreibt wenn die kaum noch kohle mit machen.

Sry, aber das musste mal raus. Die arroganz unter den 70ern ist stellenweise so hoch das es einem nur noch hoch kommt. Wenn mir ein Spieler mit s1 engegenkommt ist das kein Boon oder so.
Er hat für seine Rüstung auch hart gearbeitet. Und das muss man anerkennen.


----------



## Zauberziege (6. April 2008)

Headsick schrieb:


> ...besonders doof finde ich die Leute, die sich irgendwelche Leute ansehen und lediglich das Equip betrachten, sich sofort eine Meinung bilden. Mir macht PVP echt Spaß, wesentlich mehr Spaß als in Innis zu laufen.Und wenn ich so sehr gutes Eq und Spaß zusammen bekomme, warum nicht. Ausserdem laufe ich gerne mit S1 los, jedenfalls lieber als mir etwas zu kaufen/bauen, was richtig viel Gold kostet und meist auch nicht wirklich "besser" ist. -zeig mir mal bitte jmd eine Zweihandwaffe, die so leicht zu bekommen ist, wie die Gladiator Äxte/Schwerter keine 1500G im oder an Mats kostet.
> Ich als Krieger (Off-Warri) bin mit den recht leicht und spaßig zu erspielenden  S1 Rüssis + Waffen sehr sehr gut bedient, teilweise so gut, daß ich null Reiz habe, in die schwierigen Innis zu rennen,nur  weil da auf dem loot 2 Stat Punkte mehr drauf sind.
> ABER:
> also Tank sihts da ja schon mal gaaaaanz anders aus, weil PVP-Items= Null Def Stats... die können noch so schön epic-lila sein, aber wenn meine grün-blauen Quest Sachen mehr Blocken / Verteidigung haben und es für PVP nix anständiges zum Tanken gibt, hohle ich mir die S1 Sachen, gehe als Rnd/DD mit und hoffe auf anständiges Equip zum Needen XD
> ...



JAwoll, weise Worte--Amen !! Ganz meine Meinung


----------



## Mofeist (6. April 2008)

sie hätten die olle arena samt sets nur auf so servern einführen sollen wie sie gerade für dieses arena tunier oder was das auch immer ist eingeführt haben. Dort hätten dann die PvP leute ihren spaß gehabt und wir hätten ruhe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cM2003 (6. April 2008)

Neravine schrieb:


> Nur mal so zu dem Thema "Gladi 1 4Free und für Ehre"
> 
> Pre BC gab es auch Epic-PvP sets.
> Deswegen versteh ich nicht, warum eigentlich jeder rumnörgelt.
> ...


Wo kann man sich für PVE-Marken (nehme an du meinst die Abzeichen der Gerechtigkeit) sich PVP-Zeug kaufen? Oo


----------



## bambam266 (6. April 2008)

Meine persönliche meinung ist :

Ich finde das pvp equipt nicht schlecht und es ist auch sehr gut im pve anzuwenden.

aber :

mich stört einfach nur das die leute nur noch im bg rumhängen und keine instanzen mehr gehen, vor dem low preis s1 set und hero schlüssel wohlwollend hatte man in ca 10 min eine gescheite grp für instanz zusammen. das kannst jetzt alles knicken. die leute werden heute 70 und morgen kannst die s1 schultern an denen betrachten und der rest ist grün. dann 1 woche später wollen die jenigen hero ini gehen und dann muß ich mir als dudu tank anlabern lassen von wegen besorg dir mal epics du kacknub. da könnte ich kotzen


----------



## Mofeist (6. April 2008)

bambam266 schrieb:


> Meine persönliche meinung ist :
> 
> Ich finde das pvp equipt nicht schlecht und es ist auch sehr gut im pve anzuwenden.
> 
> ...



vor allem die leute wissen meist gar nicht wie sie sich in ner inni gruop verhalten sollen und ihre klasse spielen sollen. weil viele nur mehr pvp gemacht haben für das set und dann meinen sie können hero oder die normalen innis ordentlichen rocken.


----------



## Dokagero (6. April 2008)

Seit 2.4 kotzt mich das PvP system soweiso an. Von jedem BG ein Abzeichen abgeben und man bekommt 319 Ehre dafür. Und dass kann man machen bis man keine Marken mehr hat, also bestenfalls 100 mal, sprich 31900 Ehre in was weiß ich für ner Zeit.
Blizz hats voll verkackt, hab WoW auch schon deinstalliert das mich nicht mehr interessiert wenn die größten Noobs und Gimps mit Epic herum laufen

so long
...


----------



## Headsick (6. April 2008)

> Dort hätten dann die PvP leute ihren spaß gehabt und wir hätten ruhe



... da sind sie wieder, die markigen 70er Sprüche...



> Das einzig wiederliche an WoW sind die Spieler die sich selber für den Mittelpunkt des Universums halten.
> Die können sich nicht vorstellen das auch Leute mit wenig Zeit WoW spielen wollen.
> Manchmal hat man das Gefühl die würden am liebsten alle Gelegenheits Zocker vom Server kicken nur damit sie ihre Ruhe haben.



Man man man, es hört sich ja teilw so an, als würden die S1 Equippten Spieler WoW total verseuchen und versauen... omg vlt ja altmodisch, aber ich hab an ZUSAMMEN spielen gedacht und nicht gegeneinander...

Mal ne Frage in die Runde:
Welchen Nachteil hast Du als Spieler dadurch, daß Ich (oder alle anderen) S1 tragen?? 

(Und jetzt kein Mimimi... "ich bin 2 Jahre durch Innis gelaufen" geheule, es ist, wie es ist, man kann sich für Ehre PVP kaufen-Blizzard diktiert es in der kleinen Online Welt, in der Blizz nunmal der Gott ist, also kommt klar damit!)

-MFG-



> Blizz hats voll verkackt, hab WoW auch schon deinstalliert das mich nicht mehr interessiert wenn die größten Noobs und Gimps mit Epic herum laufen


Na Gottseidank, einer weniger...


----------



## Akenia (6. April 2008)

@cM2003

Soweit ich weiß gibts den PVP Umhang für die Abzeichen der Gerechtigkeit.




Ok PVP-Gear hat in Inis nichts zu suchen aber ich muss auch sagen mich kotzen auch die Leute an die mit PVE-Gear in BG's rum rennen und gerade mal 2 Treffer kassieren und schon Down sind. Die haben meiner Meinung nach nichts auf dem Schlachtfeld zu suchen.

PVP=PVP
PVE=PVE


----------



## Mofeist (6. April 2008)

das mit den arena only servern wäre aber die beste möglichkeit gewesen. und @ Akenia es gibt viele Leute die das machen um an die gladi 1 sachen zu kommen. an die waffen vor allem. 
deswegen gladi 1 für ehre schlecht


----------



## bambam266 (6. April 2008)

PVP gear hat nichts in inis zu suchen? lol

na dann lass mal nen magier mit normalen pve equipt bomben, wenn kein priester bei ist für bubble
und lass mal einen pvp magier bomben mit abhärtung und fast das doppelte an life

Ach und wie hast du im bg angefangen? hast blizzard gefragt, gebt mit mal bg rüssi ich will nicht gleich down gehen lol 

erst nachdenken dann schreiben Akenia


----------



## Mofeist (6. April 2008)

Bevors Gladi gab gings ja acuh oder nich @bambam266  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bambam266 (6. April 2008)

sicher ging es aber da gab es auch noch heal priester. und nun nur noch shadow


----------



## Thessadia (6. April 2008)

Ich muss dazu eines sagen....

PVP versaut es wirklich PVE zu spielen. man kann viel zu einfach fehlende items die nich droppen wollen oder sonstwas durch pvp eq ersetzen und bekommt gleichwertigen mit season4 jetzt auch sogar besseres equip als mh/bt. und das ist die frechheit.

Diese beiden sparten gehören für mich strikt getrennt, wo einfach pvp eq in raidinis verboten wird oder, das man den dreck automatisch auszieht da drin.
ich würde das als einzig faire lösung für den pve content sehen.

ausserdem schaufelt sich blizzard so selbst ein grab.
topgilden whinen weil sie zu schnell durch den content sind. ist auch klar, wenn sich jetzt auf sunwell bezogen jeder healer zb den kolben mit knapp 600 adheal holen kann... und vergleichbares droppt leider erst wieder in sunwell selbst... wo is hier der sinn dahinter?


----------



## Mofeist (6. April 2008)

bambam266 schrieb:


> sicher ging es aber da gab es auch noch heal priester. und nun nur noch shadow




ich zb bin noch holy   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und gibt sicherlich auch nochn paar andere. Zmd seh ich bei mir aufm server so einie rumlaufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mofeist (6. April 2008)

Thessadia schrieb:


> Ich muss dazu eines sagen....
> 
> PVP versaut es wirklich PVE zu spielen. man kann viel zu einfach fehlende items die nich droppen wollen oder sonstwas durch pvp eq ersetzen und bekommt gleichwertigen mit season4 jetzt auch sogar besseres equip als mh/bt. und das ist die frechheit.
> 
> ...



wir haben wohl leider 90% der WoW community gegen uns  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acclamer (6. April 2008)

Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass mir dieses ganze Geheule der PvE'ler langsam auf den Sack geht.
An einem Stück hört man da Sachen wie "wir farmen monatelang Instanzen und die PvP'ler kriegen das alles in den Arsch geschoben, S3 ist viel zu geil , *blub*".
Zunächst einmal (soweit ich das als Mage beurteilen kann):

Für PvE ist   T4 > S3 !!!

Um S3 Kopf und Handschuhe zu bekommen braucht man 1875 + 1125, also 3000 Arenapunkte.
In einem 3on3 mit ner 1500er Wertung ( "weil diese ganzen Noobs ja eh nix können" ) braucht man dafür 10 Wochen.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass man in 10 Wochen Kara locker T4 Helm & Handschuhe kriegt (10x2 Tokens = 20 Tokens, auf 10 Leute -> jeder mind. 1 x Helm  &  1 x Handschuh).
Natürlich ist der Zeitaufwand bei Kara etwas größer... Dafür bringt T4 definitiv mehr!
Und in 10 Wochen Kara kriegt man auch jede Menge anderes Equip, das Verhältnis von zeitlichem Aufwand zu erhaltenen Items ist also ungefähr gleich.
-----> Den SSC/TK-Raidern bringt ihre investierte Zeit fürs PvE sicherlich MEHR als "diesen ganzen S3-Gimps"! 

2.
"Erstmal in 70er-Inis equippen, dann heroic gehn, dann Kara, aber auf keinen Fall mit S1 da hin!?!" ist leichter gesagt als getan. Wenn du heroic gehen willst, wirst du mittlerweile nur mitgenommen, wenn du kara-epic-equipped bist (zumindest als Heiler - als DD brauchst auch full epic).
Kara wirst du nur mitgenommen, wenn du Epixx hast.
Die du dir aber aus den Heroics nicht holen kannst, weil dein Equip nicht stimmt. Haha!!
Fazit: du musst dir im PvP epics holen, mit denen dann Kara und Heroic.

Anmerkung zum Thema Equip und Leistung:

Wir waren vor langer Zeit mit 2 Palas Kara - der erste ~60% Epics, der zweite grün/blau!
-Pala A "lol, was willst du denn hier, mit dem Zeug?!?"
-Pala B "guck mal Healmeter? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"
Healmeter: 
1. Pala B, 50% effektive Heilung
2. Pala A, 34% effektive Heilung

Vor kurzem ausserdem mit nem Deffkrieger, der noch 6 oder 7 blaue Teile hatte, unter Anderem Brust und Schultern - überhaupt keine Probleme mit dem, der hat wunderbar getankt und problemlos zu heilen.

-------> Erstmal auf Equip scheissen und intelligente Leute suchen / kennen!
-------> Dann einsehen, dass PvP-equip bei einigen nur eine Notlösung ist, um wenigstens Heroics mitzudürfen, weil blau-equippte da sowieso nie mitgenommen werden
-------> Drittens den Leuten gehörig eins auf Maul geben, die meinen, mit S1 *full epikkk* Ansprüche stellen zu dürfen! =)


----------



## Akenia (6. April 2008)

Klar muss man klein anfangen und mit PVE Zeugs die ersten Schritte in BGs machen aber ich hab jetzt hauptsächlich die Leute gemeint die raiden und inis machen und dann meinen in BGs wären sie der King.
Sorry das dies jetzt falsch rüber kam.


----------



## ThomasO (6. April 2008)

vor allem der Punkt

....Spieler haben meist kein PVE-Verständnis

denke ich passt ganz gut.


----------



## Thessadia (6. April 2008)

versteh mich nicht falsch... ich hab nix gegen pvp.... 

aber es gehört einfach getrennt von tiems sowie von allem anderen her...

und für mich hat pvp equip in pve raidinis nix zu suchen


----------



## Mitzu (6. April 2008)

ExoHunter schrieb:


> Red keinen Stuss... Ich werde beim tanken oft gelobt, weil ich die Analyse von Gegnergruppen beherrsche, meine Aggro nicht verliere und über alle meine Skills so gut Bescheid weiß, dass ich situationsbezogen in 95% aller Fälle richtig handle.
> 
> Im PvP-Bereich hingegen bin ich ein absoluter Versager, ich schaffs mit meinem Magier nicht mal, einen Defkrieger umzunuken.
> 
> Abgesehen davon interessiert mich PvP nicht die Bohne, ich finds nur lächerlich, dass fast jeder mit S1 rumrennt und meint, er wäre besser als die PvE-bezogenen Spieler. Denn das sind sie defintiv nicht, jeder Idiot kann sich ins BG reinstellen und Ehre/Marken kassieren.



1. Was Du lächerlich findest spielt hier keinen Walzer und dass Du der Meinung bist, man würde quasi in Rekordzeit nen komplettes Set PvP Gear inklusive Ringe, Umhang, Kette, Gürtel blabla durch afk im BG rumstehen bekommen zeigt auch nur, dass Du dein Wissen über PvP richtig einschätzt, Du besitzt nämlich einfach keines. 

2. Ich habe seinerzeit Pre BC 2nd Tank in nem relativ erfolgreichen Raid gespielt. (Relativ, weil wir bei BC Release Naxx noch nicht clear hatten.) Ich glaube, ich kann tanken. Danach hab ich Wow verlassen, weil mir das Hickhack auf den Sack ging, dass die Verschlankung von 40er auf 25er Raids mit sich brachte. (Eine Designentscheidung, die meiner Meinung nach viel fragwürdiger war als die, wer welches Equip warum haben darf.) 
Und nun bin ich wieder da, erspiele mir Offgear mit ein paar alten Freunden in der Arena und Defgear in Heroics/Kara whatever. Und ja, man kann durchaus beides drauf haben. (Auch wenn ich z.B. PvE immernoch um einiges besser bin als PvP, ich mach es halt einfach mal länger und es ist "berechenbarer"). 

Die Trennung zwischen PvE/PvP Spielern ist zwar partiell Faktum. Aber das bedeutet keinesfalls, dass man NUR das eine ODER das andere können kann. 
Es bedeutet viel mehr, dass man nur das eine können WILL und das andere ignoriert. 
Und der Elitarismus der einzelnen Spielertypen ist nicht erst seit WOW da und war schon immer genau so lächerlich wie jetzt. 
Niemand ist besser, niemand schlechter und wenn man mal versuchen würde über den eigenen Tellerrand hinauszugucken, dann würde das einem eventuell auch mal auffallen.


----------



## Kankru (6. April 2008)

Das einzigste was nervt ist einfach nur die Tatsache, dass man sich seine Epics nicht mehr erarbeiten braucht, das bissl PVP macht man nebenbei.
Aber es heißt net, dass die Leute die Gladizeug haben nicht PVE können....


----------



## Wolfger (6. April 2008)

naja, ich finde die PvP Sachen gar nicht so schlimm. 

Ich meine, wer in einen Raid will, der SSC/TK/MH/BT geht, der wird mit den PvP-Items nicht weit kommen. Dazu stimmen die Stats einfach nicht, da kann man noch so schön sockeln und verzaubern. 
Was Kara oder Gruul betrifft, wird es auch schon brenzlig, allerdings ist das hier sehr klassenabhängig und ich denke, allgemein haben es Tanks am schwersten.

Aber wenn ich auf meinen Hordenchar gucke, der ganz sicher kaum Instanzen, sondern vornehmlich PvP machen wird, dann sind die Items ne tolle Sache. Der Char ist jetzt level65 und hat bereits 50.000 Ehre und massig Marken angesammelt und wenn der 70 ist, dann wird eingkauft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und außer ein paar Tagesquest zum Kontoauffüllen, wird der auch nix anderes als PvP machen. Und da bin ich froh, dass ich mit dem nicht erst noch dutzende Instanzengänge machen muss, die ich durch meinen Main eh alle in-und-auswendig kenne und auf heroic schon fast im Schlaf spiele.

Und für alle die meinen, dass es die PvP-Items geschenkt gibt: Es gibt immer noch einen Unterschied zwischen den Items, die man für BG Ehre auf dem einfachen Wege bekommen kann und denen, für die man sich durch die Arena arbeiten muss.


----------



## Calmituron (6. April 2008)

Also ich finde vor den "richtigen" 25er raids sind pvp equipte vollkommen akzeptabel, klar machen sie weniger dmg etc (außer vllt mal mit s3) aber wenn leute nunmal nicht so viel zeit haben sich pve equip für kara/gruul/magi zu holen finde ich ist dass vollkommen in ordnung. was ich nur nicht verstehe ist wenn dann diese leute meinen sie müssten fds/ssc oder noch höhere inis gehen zu wollen, obwohl sie ja nicht genug zeit haben sich richtiges pve gear zu holen. ich selbst trage noch ein pvp item, dass ich einfach nicht loswerde (casteroffhand s2) was meiner meinung nach auch absolut kein problem ist, da ich sonst full pve equip habe. aber leute: wenn ihr euch die arbeit macht das s1 zu farmen, dann solltet ihr es auch für den eigentlichen zweck nutzen, nämlich für pvp und NICHT pve! wer dann noch mit ner pvp skillung antanzt sollte sich nicht wundern aus dem raid gekickt zu werden... sry aber es ist nunmal so dass man eben nur die hälfte an schaden mit pvp equip und skillung macht.

MFG Calmituron


----------



## Vreen (6. April 2008)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Also ich frage mich immer mehr, ob die Gladi-Sets eher einem Fluch oder Segen für PVE bedeuten...
> 
> ...




du bist EIFERSÜCHTIG!!!


----------



## zhorin (6. April 2008)

Eindeutig ein Fluch ...

WoW wird mehr und mehr zum Spiel für Casuals ... einfach bissel PvP und die Epics kommen - um die Punkte für S3 zu bekommen reicht es schon aus 4-5 h pro Woche zu investieren und einfach full PvP zu speccen ... die Ehre aus den BGs holen sich mehr als genug Leute mit AFK Bots.
Raiden kostet mehr Zeit und Konzentration - so brauch man mind. 3-4 Raidtage pro Woche um gut voran zu kommen - und dann ists noch netmal ne Garantie das alle ihr T Sets bekommen haben wenn man wochenlang was farmt da einem auch das Dropluck hold sein muss und man sich net wie im PvP die Wunschitems rauspicken kann.

Mitlerweile sehen eh alle gleich aus - Blizzard spart ja schön an Designs und tut für die S Sets die T Sets einfach etwas stärker farblich abstufen -toll - was hat man da als PVEler noch ingame zu erreichen - ist ja ein Rollenspiel und da steht ja schon der virtuelle Char im Vordergrund ...
Naja durch die Easy-going-jeder-Nappel-darf-sie-haben-PvP-Epix die auch noch genauso aussehen wie das "gute" Zeugs aus MH und BT wird das Spiel zum Witz - jeder schreit nur nach "full-Epic" und so nen Mist weil die Leute es durch normale Instanzen einfach net mehr lernen ihren Char vernünftig zu spielen weil es im PvP Epix für Alle gibt ...


----------



## Pymonte (6. April 2008)

Das Problem ist derzeit nicht das es PvP Gear und PvE Gear gibt. sondern das man zu leicht an PvP Zeug rankommt und PvE somit etwas älter aussieht, auch wen PvP Zeug immer schlechter als PvE zeug ist, ist es ein guter Lückenfüller.

Derzeit bekommt man das PvP zeug auch so nachgeschmissen, da es mit jeder neuen Season ein neues PvP Set mit noch mehr Abhärtung gibt.

Da man aber keinem den Einstieg verwehren darf, gibt es eben auch bessere PvP items für wenig Ehre/Marken/Arenapunkte

Gutes Beispiel Season 1-4

Season 1 war noch ok. Da gabs das Gladi Set, aber man kontn eigentlich auch noch als PvEler mithalten.

Dann kam S2. Immer noch keine Unmöglichkeit, aber der Einstieg wa
r härter.

S3: Kein Einstieg mehr Möglich mit reinem PvE Gear, daher S1 für Ehre.

Patch 2.4: Damit man als Raider auch eine Chance hat, PvP Gear zu bekommen, ohne ewig BGs abzufarmen gibts nun den T4/5 gegen S1/2 tausch. Auch wurde ein blaues D3-Style ArenaSet eingeführt, damit man selbst für ca 75g sich ein komplettes PvP Gear mit ca 100Abhärtung kaufen kann und vielleicht etwas in Arena auszuhalten oder besser BGs abzugrasen.

S4(coming soon -.-): S2 gegen Ehre, noch bessere Arenaitems dank S4 Zeug, usw

Und wo liegt das Problem? Ganz einfach, PvE kommt nicht mehr hinterher. Es gibt für jedes PvE Set auch ein PvP Set. Während aber ein gutes 1/4 - 1/2 Jahr vergeht bis man sein Set komplett hat (wenn überhaupt) bekommt man es im PvP locker in 2-3 Monaten erfarmt. Aber S1 ist Wertlos, da viel zu wenig Abhärtung drauf is usw. 

Wie wird es weitergehen mit WotLK?
Vermutlich werden dann erst mal alle S3/4 für Ehre kaufen können, damit sie die neue S5 in T7 Style machen können. Die PvE Questitems die manche Leute bekommen beim lvln werden total unnütz sein, da die S3 sachen schon fast einen Raideinstieg in den T7 Content erlaubt. Das heißt wer PvE betreibt um seine Ausrüstung zu bekommen ist selber Schuld.

Auf LvL 80 geht man 2 Wochen lang täglich ins BG, farmt sein S3 voll und ergänztr es mit ein paar rnd-Epics und kann dann Naxx 2.0.0 angehen. 

Als PvEler mit nicht T6 - 6,5 farmt man sich vermutlich wochenlang ein in heroics und 10nern ab und ist dann eh hintendran, da das PvP Zeug in der Zeit vermutlich 2 mal wieder entwertet und somit besseres für lau nachgeschoben wird.

Armes WoW, aber die Iteminflation dank der Gladisets wirds wohl umbringen, wenn Blizz da nciht was ändert.

Wir wärs z.B. mit auf 2 PvE Sets kommt ein PvP Set.
Dadurch ist PvP Gear im PvE unbrauchbar (wie Blizz es wollte) und man hat nciht so einen Itemverfall, da nicht alle viertel Jahre das PvP Zeug nix mehr Wert ist.
So ist der T8 mage dank Abhärtung dem S5 Mage unterlegen, aber der S5 Mage kann dafür nicht in T8 Instanzen mit seinem Gear.
Auch müssten man nciht jedes mal die Abhärtungswerte sprengen, sodass man bald 25%critabsorb hat und als Magier 16k leben... und selbst schlechtere ArenaSets würden sich noch lohnen zu kaufen da sie billiger sind, aber eben auch nicht verschleudert werden...

So far
Pymonte


----------



## zhorin (6. April 2008)

Da sagst du was sehr wahres - aber da man so schnell an die Gladi Sets rankommt will man ja auch die Arena Player bei der Stange halten - die haben schnell ihr Zeugs und wollen net ewig warten bis die nächste Season beginnt - ein anderer Punkt ist das Blizz ja Geld ohne ende reinpumpt um WoW Arena als E-sport zu etablieren...

Naja als PvEler hat man schon ein wenig den Eindruck hinten runter zu fallen...

Mit WotLK erwarte ich keine Besserung und werde mein Heil eher in AoC und Aion suchen - solang ists halt noch WoW - mehr aus Gewohnheit und den Leuten die man über die Jahre nunmal da auch kennengelernt hat und mit denen man sich unterhält...


----------



## Klaus666 (6. April 2008)

Die PVP Sachen hole ich mir für PVE und sockele und verzauber sie auch entsprechend. Das heißt, da kommt keine Ausdauer drauf, sondern was halt fehlt. Und das reicht dann für Hero Inis völlig problemlos.

Selbstverständlich reicht es auch für Kara, denn wo sollte man vor Kara an besseres Equip als die PVP Sachen kommen? Die Drops aus den Hero-Inis sind meist nicht besser, die Sachen die man für Abzeichen bekommt nur teils besser (das mag sich seit Patch 2.4 geändert haben).

Kurz und gut: die PVP-Sachen reichen um an T4 bzw. Abzeichen zu kommen und sich dann über die PVP Sachen hinaus leicht zu verbessern. Dafür sind sie sehr gut geeignet. Und man kann ja auch problemlos einzelne PVP-Sachen ersetzen, weil die Set-Boni der PVP-Sachen eh nicht viel für PVE taugen.



"Das einzigste was nervt ist einfach nur die Tatsache, dass man sich seine Epics nicht mehr erarbeiten braucht, das bissl PVP macht man nebenbei."

S1 + Verteidiger + Waffen +Juwelen sind mehr als 230K Ehre, wie kommt man da nebenbei ran? Oder bist du ein Leecher? Wenn du nur in RNDs spielst, dann machst du weniger als 1K Ehre pro Stunde. In einer Stammgruppe kannst du mehr machen, aber das ist sicher nicht "nebenbei" sondern erfordert gutes Zusammenspiel und Einsatz.


EDIT: was sagt ihr eigentlich zu Berufen? Jetzt da Urnether handelbar ist, kann man sich als Schneider/Lederer/Schmied zig Epics in 10 min anfertigen. Regt ihr euch darüber auch auf?


----------



## Pymonte (6. April 2008)

Klaus666 schrieb:


> S1 + Verteidiger + Waffen +Juwelen sind mehr als 230K Ehre, wie kommt man da nebenbei ran? Oder bist du ein Leecher? Wenn du nur in RNDs spielst, dann machst du weniger als 1K Ehre pro Stunde. In einer Stammgruppe kannst du mehr machen, aber das ist sicher nicht "nebenbei" sondern erfordert gutes Zusammenspiel und Einsatz.



S1, Isignie hol ich mir für ehre. Wäre ja blöd mir Juwelen für here zu holen, wos bessere Epic/blaue Steine gibt die mich nicht viel kosten.
Und Kampfmeistertrinket kauf ich mir für heromarken. Full PvP. Zur nocht noch 50 geistersplitter für nen guten PvP ring und nochmal 20k ehre für gute PvP waffen, die man aber mit s1 viel shcnelelr durch arenaspiele bekommt.

Ka, wo da das Problem ist, unser Council-Magetank hat sich das komplette S1/S2 Set und alle anderen Sachen in 2Wochen erfarmt ohen Stamm und mit Raidabenden. Sicherlich wars anstrengen, aber ob du nun 2 oder 4 Wochen PvP machts, im Endeffekt kommt man immer schneller an das Zeug als über PvE


----------



## Annovella (6. April 2008)

ich habe s3 und tier 4 equip und in heros/normalen inis trage ich lieber s3 als t4, weil ich damit 8% mehr chance auf crit habe.
wenns dann aber in raids geht werde ich pve gear anziehen da ich die mobs sonst nahezu nie treffe(260+hit mit pove sachen und 70 mit pvp)

Aber macht bitte nicht die Spieler schlecht nur weil sie S1 tragen, wenn Blizz es so einfach macht, können sie nix dafür.
Ich habe einen noch recht jungen Twink(bzw 2.er Main) ist acuh ein Schurke wie mein anderer der jedoch nicht s3 sondern s1 equiped ist, für sowas finde ich es sinnvoll, da mir pvp eh spass macht und ich mich gleichzeitig mit ihm equipten kann, zudem mache ich mit s1 equip deutlich mehr schaden als tier4/5/6 equipte in karafarmraids, leigts daran das ich zwar low equip habe aber einfach sehr erfahren mit der klasse bin?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mir ist die 60er zeit sowieso am liebsten gewesen, naja, what ever

ist ein thema was man nicht disskutieren kann, ganz einfach


----------



## Dragonsdeath (6. April 2008)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Also ich frage mich immer mehr, ob die Gladi-Sets eher einem Fluch oder Segen für PVE bedeuten...
> 
> ...


hmm ich mein das thema schon ausreichend diskutiert wurde aber egal
mir ist es eig ziemlich egal ob einer mit pvp gear in meiner kara grp ist oda net. ich selbst habe in kara angefangen mit pvp gear und es lief tortzdem astrein.
ich versteh auch nit warum sich die leute auch immer so aufregen weil pvp gear ist echt ganz gut auch für pve anfänge in kara da kann man dann langsam seine pvp teile gegen pve teile austauschen und ist dann für die ersten guul raids gut gerüstet.
soll aber nit heissen das ich finde das alle sich pvp gear holen sollen damit sie am anfang von kara gut mitmachen können auch die ini sachen sind sehr gut und in mancherlei hinsicht auch besser weil sie eben fürs pve ausgelegt sind und die pvp sachen eben fürs pvp aber naja ich finds für den anfang net schlimm


----------



## Klaus666 (6. April 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> S1, Isignie hol ich mir für ehre. Wäre ja blöd mir Juwelen für here zu holen, wos bessere Epic/blaue Steine gibt die mich nicht viel kosten.
> Und Kampfmeistertrinket kauf ich mir für heromarken. Full PvP. Zur nocht noch 50 geistersplitter für nen guten PvP ring und nochmal 20k ehre für gute PvP waffen, die man aber mit s1 viel shcnelelr durch arenaspiele bekommt.
> 
> Ka, wo da das Problem ist, unser Council-Magetank hat sich das komplette S1/S2 Set und alle anderen Sachen in 2Wochen erfarmt ohen Stamm und mit Raidabenden. Sicherlich wars anstrengen, aber ob du nun 2 oder 4 Wochen PvP machts, im Endeffekt kommt man immer schneller an das Zeug als über PvE



Du kennst blaue Juwelen, die mehr als 12 Zauberschaden haben? Sag mir mal wo ich die bekomme^^

Wie erfarmt man sich S2 in 2 Wochen? Als Anfänger ohne PVP-Ausrüstung bekommst du vielleicht 250-300 Arenapunkte pro Woche, da brauchst du dann 4 Wochen für EIN EINZIGES Teil.

Sorry aber du laberst Müll.


----------



## KomaKater (6. April 2008)

also ich bin der meinung das PVP items auch vorteilhaft sein können.,.. beispiel:
bomben is für magier im PVP equip angenehmer


----------



## Spambot (6. April 2008)

_Problem:
_
Zauberklinge des Gladiators 25.200 Ehre
--> 17h Alterac spielen, und man hat das Ding sicher!

Geisterklinge der Nathrezim 13,6% beim Prinz
--> Vllt beim ersten Run oder nach einem halben Jahr noch nicht.
      Entweder in 4h oder auch erst beim 10ten Run (40h) oder sogar mehr.

Dazu kommt noch, dass man eine gute Gruppe braucht, Tränke etc farmen/kaufen muss.
Ins Alteractal kommste immer. Mit oder ohne Skill. Mit oder ohne Equip. Gebufft oder nicht.

Aus Sicht der Nachzügler sicher eine tolle Sache, ich selbst hab meinem Twink mal schnell S1 Schultern und Hosen gekauft, weil wir nicht mehr Gruul gehen.
_
Deshalb:_
Als Raider fühlste dich da schlicht weg verarscht. Halbes Jahr Kara und Gruul und immernoch net das gewünschte Item. Entweder war ein anderer aus der 25er/10er Gruppe schneller und hats gekriegt oder es ist erst gar nicht gedropt.

Stundenlanges raiden und davor noch farmen. 
Dann ist es schon richtig hart, wenn in Shatt vor der Seher-Bank plötzlich ein grün-equipter 70er vor dir rumspringt und mit seinem Epic-Heiler-Kolben mit Wildtiertöter durch die Luft fuchtelt, für dessen PvE-Variante du 20x Karazhan warst.

Und wer jetzt sagt: "Du bist doch nur neidisch, Itemgeil und/oder kannst niemandem etwas gönnen!?!?!",
der soll bitte seinen Lvl 10er Irokesen-Mohawk (haha, sehr lustig..) löschen oder sich für immer in den Todesminen einschließen, denn genau solche Typen sind es, die von dem jetzigen PvP-System so profitieren und keine Ahnung haben wie Karazhan etc. von Innen aussieht oder was Fleiß und Ausdauer bedeutet.

Fazit:
PvP-Sachen so lassen, aber irgendein Rating einführen (wie früher die Ränge, darf nicht zeitintensiv sein!).
Das neuste Arenaset immer für sehr viel Ehre erhältlich machen. Es kann nicht angehen, dass die BG-PvPler sich hinten anstellen müssen. (Entsprechendes Rating verlangen!)
Aber der wichtigeste Punkt: ein neues, besseres PvE-Lootsystem muss her. Sodass man nach einer angemessen Zeit neue Items bekommt.

*+*
-> Raider zufrieden, keine Beschwerden über PvP-Items, da diese nicht 100% für PvE taugen.
-> PvPler, die sich ihre Sachen durch ein Rating verdient haben kommen auch nicht zu kurz.

*-*
-> Leute, die nichts gebacken kriegen, weder im PvP noch im PvE, bleiben verdienter Weise auf der Strecke. Und müssten warten bis Ratings runtergesetzt/abgeschafft werden.


----------



## Mindista (6. April 2008)

Spambot schrieb:


> _Problem:
> _
> Zauberklinge des Gladiators 25.200 Ehre
> --> 17h Alterac spielen, und man hat das Ding sicher!



nein, ich brauch immernoch abzeichen aus auge des sturms. was je nach realmpool ein nicht unerheblichen aufwand darstetellt.

die ehre hat man in 17 stunden, dem stimme ich zu, für die abzeichen braucht man dann nochmal nen halben tag.

den grundgedanken deines problems erkenne ich jedoch an.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (6. April 2008)

Acclamer schrieb:


> Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass mir dieses ganze Geheule der PvE'ler langsam auf den Sack geht.
> An einem Stück hört man da Sachen wie "wir farmen monatelang Instanzen und die PvP'ler kriegen das alles in den Arsch geschoben, S3 ist viel zu geil , *blub*".
> Zunächst einmal (soweit ich das als Mage beurteilen kann):
> 
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  super dargestellt alles auf den punkt gebracht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
/SIGN


----------



## Renkin (6. April 2008)

Leute hört ma auf rumzuflamen is ja nich zm aushalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dieses ganze geflame öhh PvP=Pvp PvE=PvE blablaba.
Wenn einer S3 hat kann der wenner net grad tanken muss locker mh oder bt mitgehn er muss nur spielen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kathandus (6. April 2008)

ich mache grundsätzlich kein Pve weil, ich zu wenig spielen kann um da mithalten zu können. Ich war gestern mal wieder Kara und da hab ich 5-6 Stunden "verschwendet" weil ich nicht in der 1. gruppe war. Und ich finde es gut das s1 mit ehre kaufen kann. Weil das is besser als damals noch (bei der Horde) "Oberster Kriegsfürst" man hat mehr abhärtung und so. Also s1 farmen, und dann kann man auch ne anständige Arenawertung erreichen (wenn man nicht ein hunter auf dem server Ambossar ist...wie ich). Was mich stört: Das jetzt alle gleich aussehen, weil sich auch paar PvE spieler am anfang einfach mal Schultern + Handschuhe s1 holen... das sieht so blöd aus wenn das alle haben...und was PvE da zusammenmotzen is mir egal..sie machen ja freiwillig pve und wenn sie das unfair finden, das pvp spieler schnell full-epic haben dann können sie ja auch auf pvp umsteigen..es is alles freiwillig


----------



## Shadoweffect (6. April 2008)

> Wenn einer S3 hat kann der wenner net grad tanken muss locker mh oder bt mitgehn er muss nur spielen können



lol


----------



## Ragmo (6. April 2008)

da der großteil mit "fluch..." antwortete, nutzt ich gleich mal die gelegenheit und sagt: nich nur pvp is fluch... WoW stirbt langsam. seit 2.4 is der unterschied zwischen nem p-server und nem realserver nich mehr zu erkennen


----------



## Guest1 - Das Original! (6. April 2008)

Kathandus schrieb:


> ich mache grundsätzlich kein Pve weil, ich zu wenig spielen kann um da mithalten zu können. [...] Was mich stört: Das jetzt alle gleich aussehen, weil sich auch paar PvE spieler am anfang einfach mal Schultern + Handschuhe s1 holen... das sieht so blöd aus wenn das alle haben...und was PvE da zusammenmotzen is mir egal



Sieht bei mir auch in etwa so aus bis auf die Sache, daß bei mir die Zeit zwar reicht, ich aber wegen Mangel an Leuten nicht die Möglichkeit habe zu raiden und es mich jetzt so kurz vor Schluss ehrlich gesagt auch nicht mehr reizt. PvP ist für mich also momentan die einzigste Möglichkeit, zu einem stimmigen "T-Set-Look" kombiniert mit vernünftigen Stats zu kommen auch wenn das vermeintliche "T-Set" am Ende nur Fake ist. Es sieht nicht billig zusammengewürfelt aus und taugt statmäßig für die Sachen die ich damit mache.

Daß alle gleich aussehen ist sicherlich kein besonders schöner nebeneffekt der PvP-Sets, aber immerhin kann man so auf einen Blick erkennen welche Klasse es ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn man wirklich vollkommen frei in der Gestaltung seines Äußeren sein sollte, müßte Blizz das so machen wie in GW. Da sind alle/die meisten Rüstungen von den Stats her genau gleich, sehen aber unterschiedlich aus und sind einfärbbar...

Und daß komplette PvP-Sets für High-End-Raids nichts taugen, sollte eigtl. jeder sehen der ein bisschen Ahnung von PvE/den Klassen/den Auswirkungen von Stats hat. Für Kara & Co. hab ich schon von Fällen gehört bei denen es geklappt hat, aber auch schon gegenteiliges. Dazu kann ich nix sagen.

S-Sets sind für mich eine Alternativlösung wenn man zu Raids keinen Zugang hat (aus welchen Gründen auch immer, muß nicht immer Unfähigkeit sein) oder eben für PvP-Spieler. Und daß man mit full PvP-Equip in den Raids nicht sehr weit kommt klingt für mich auch einleuchtend, aber wenn man schon raidet, bekommt man ja eh früher oder später T- oder anderes PvE-Zeug...

"Edit(h)" möcht noch was zum Thema "fr33 3p!XX" sagen bzw. eigtl. wurde es schonmal gesagt... BC ist so gut wie vorbei. Daß man jetzt alles mehr oder weniger nachgeschmissen bekommt, ist wohl ein Versuch von Blizz, den Gelegenheitsspielern noch ein Erfolgserlebnis zu geben, da sie ja nun auch die ganzen tollen Sachen kriegen die "die Elite" schon seit langer Zeit hat. Letztere ist sich bei all den Beschwerden darüber aber anscheinend auch nicht bewußt, daß die ganzen tollen "free epics" mit dem Release vom "Klitschding" wieder entwertet werden und die "S1-Gimps" somit gar nicht richtig Zeit haben ihren Erfolg (oder auch nicht Erfolg, liegt im Auge des Betrachters) auszukosten. Full Epic Equip, sofern es nicht gerade T5+ ist, wird nicht mehr als Leistung angesehen und ist bald auch wirklich nichts mehr wert, also lasst ihnen (oder besser "uns" für den Fall daß einer mein Profil anschaut) doch ihre Freude daran.


----------



## BlinckyBill (6. April 2008)

Nun ja ich will nicht sagen das ich der Imba Dudu Tank bin und so aber ich finde das es teils nützlich ist aber teilweise wieder rum nicht ich musste mir z.B S1 Handschuhe und den PvP Gurt holen weils einfach keine besseren Gürtel gibt.. allerdings sind die anderen zum tanken crap da is das Grollhufset z.B ausrecichend um Sklaven hero etc. zutanken um sich so Hero belohnung zuholen. also ich bin da momentan noch geteilter Meinung.

Mfg 
Lota (Nazjatar, Nightelf-Druid)


----------



## NarYethz (6. April 2008)

also ich persönlich bin ja eig au mehr pvp spieler als pve wobei sich das in den letzten monaten doch geändert hat.. naja jedenfalls fand ich es früher besser.. man musste sich die pvp-sachen noch richtig erkämpfen und wenn wer volles pvp set hatte, dann war das auch ganz klar verdient! das einzige was ich bisher gut fand, war, dass man bei den bg-fraktionen die items auch ohne ruf kaufen konnte, wobei das dann draufhinauslief, dass man nur noch AV gemacht hat.. früher zu t1/t2 und vllt noch t3 zeiten war wow schöner. wenn jemand rang14 hatte, dann konnte man sagen "beachtliche leistung, aber mach nu mal wieda den BG 'RL' okay?^^".. und die pve spieler hatten trotzdem die chance zu pwnden, da es sowas wie abhärtung nich gab.. PVP war damals halt eher als Fun und nich als Itemort gedacht und das war schön so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 klar muss man für pve zeit aufwenden und zwar am stück, aber wenn man was im pvp erreichen wollte, musste man sich da auch hinsetzen. die casual-player auslegung is schön und gut, da ich selbst einer bin, aber man sollte dadurch nich die epix hinterhergeworfen bekommen -.- 
achja nochwas.. finde gerade als rogue kann man sich ruhig s1 holen und damit kara gehen^^ ich hatte bis vor paar monaten nur ein pveschmuckteil und der rest s2/s1/s3 also das geht schon auch.. bei mage is das glaub net so, weil das pvpzeugs zu viel auf ausdauer und crit geht.. aba bei schurken und off tanks kann ich nur sagen: wenn ihr nich genug zeit habt, farmt s1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lordcocain (6. April 2008)

PvP Items sind meiner Meinung nach eher ein Segen.

Hab mir für Kara mal fix inner Woche die beiden Schwerter gefarmt, da es eh  keine besseren gibt (zumindest vor Kara).

Allerdings kann ich persönlich den anderen Kram total fürs PvE vergessen. Schurke ohne Trefferwertung knallt einfach nicht!

Ein Fluch sind lediglich die Leute, die meinen, sie müssten full S1 + Verteidiger Set raiden gehen und die jenigen die meinen, dass jeder S1 Träger sein Set zusammen geleecht hat und sowieso nix kann!
Arena stinkt sowieso, da es, besonders, im 2 vs. 2 eh nicht um skill, sondern nur um Equip und Spieleraufstellung geht!

Das S1 (und später S2) ist meiner Meinung nach einfach nur ein "Einsteiger" PvP Set um auch ein wenig in der Arena mitspielen zu können und auch im BG Spaß zu haben!


----------



## Renkin (6. April 2008)

> lol



lach net ich kenn nen full s3 equippten fury krieger der mit beiden illidan-blades rumläuft jetzt verrätst mir mal wo er die her hat wenn man mit pvp nich raiden kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sercani (6. April 2008)

Was nutzt euch gutes EQ wenn ihr keinen Skill habt? (Verweis auf den Hexer der alleine 2 oder 3 legt)


----------



## Stev-O- (6. April 2008)

Versteh ich nicht??warum soll ein PVP ler ahnung von PVE haben wenn er doch PVP macht!?warum regt ihr euch so auf?ausserdem kann man nicht sagen dass einer mit 2300 arena wertung kein skill hat und das ihm alles hinterhergeworfen wird


----------



## Yunita (6. April 2008)

Stev-O- schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht??warum soll ein PVP ler ahnung von PVE haben wenn er doch PVP macht!?warum regt ihr euch so auf?ausserdem kann man nicht sagen dass einer mit 2300 arena wertung kein skill hat und das ihm alles hinterhergeworfen wird




jo ich bin auch deiner meinug aber ich sehe das langsam so , solche themas enstehen nur von entweder eifersüchtigen oder von leuten die es nicht abkönnen das sie nicht der einzigste mensch auf dieser welt sind wo ein item der farbenklasse lila besitzen...


sorry das thema ist echt totaler mist weil einer wo 100k kills hat oder ne 2000er wertung der hat auch nen skill und hat ne ahnung. Er hat eben ne perfekte Ahnung vom PvP content.
und klar im raid geht pvp gar nicht !

aber in heros oder normalen pve geht das locker ^^

mensch whinet doch net immer nur weil ihr net die einzigsten seit wo Lila sind !

....this threat made my day... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crystania (6. April 2008)

Dieses Rumgeheule geht mir tierisch auf die Nerven, man kann doch wohl mit PvP Items sein PvE Equip verbessern oder nicht?! 
Ich (Magier) laufe mit nem Mix aus T4, S1 und Kara/T5-25er Content/ZA rum... hab 1030 spelldmg, 13k mana und 9k leben. was will ich mehr? einige pvp items sind fürs pve durch aus geeignet! und das schöne ist ja: man kriegt sie einfach! und hallo???? es geht um spiel spaß und ich hab mir ernst haft n ast abgefreut als es s1 für ehre gab! und ja ich bin erst mit tbc ins spiel gekommen, und ich hab auch keine lust gehabt damals mit meinem blauen  zeugs in kara dauernd zu verrecken, da ich auch nicht ans D3 gekommen bin und farmen is nich grad meine stärke. also leute bitte, ganz ehrlich: pisst euch nicht so an, wenn die leute spielen können und das equip pve geeignet ist, ist das alles sehr gut möglich, was 5er inis oder gruul, kara und maggi angeht.
und btw.. ich kann  mit meinem equip auch was in mount hyjal reissen ... also regt euch nicht so auf. 
Die Grenze zwisschen PvE-Items und PvE-Items kann, darf und sollte man vll manchmal überschreiten! 

MfG Crystania


----------



## Shadoweffect (6. April 2008)

> lach net ich kenn nen full s3 equippten fury krieger der mit beiden illidan-blades rumläuft jetzt verrätst mir mal wo er die her hat wenn man mit pvp nich raiden kann




Selbst wenn es so wäre, wer würde mit S3 rumrennen wenn er T6 haben kann? ........


----------



## 36878 (6. April 2008)

Also ich als neuanfänger werde mir erst mal ne menge PvP zeugs kaufen . Ich bin feral Druide ( im Moment lv50) , mit PvP Sachen  kann ich mir recht schnell ein Deff gear zusammen bauen  . 
Dann bin ich fast schon ssc tauglich . 

Ich hab mir das mal zusammengestellt was ich so haben möchte .Habe S2 genommen weil bis dahin ist das sicher schon für ehre zu haben , und crafting Sachen wo ich die Rezepte schon hab (spende der Gilde ).  Das blaue trinket gibts im Ah und den Ring für Marken . Mit PvE Verzauberunggen und Steinen kann man da viel hinbiegen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal der link : http://www.buffed.de/charplaner/?u=2186

EDIT:Anstat der Dunkelmondkarte würde ich dan den alchi stein reinmachen , den gab es da noch nicht in der datenbank http://wow.buffed.de/?i=35748



Ich weiss jetzt wie es bei den anderen Klassen ausschaut , aber ich denke mal hexer magier und shadow Priester haben sicher auch großen nutzen aus PvP items im PvE ...


----------



## leinat2231 (6. April 2008)

Ich weiß nicht ob es schon erwähnt wurde, aber es soll ja vorkommen, dass dem lieben netten waffenkrieger, der zum beispiel gerne mal ne runde pvp macht, und der dann um langsam mal in inzen reinzukommen ne normale nicht heroische inz geht, jegliches PvE item nciht gegönnt wird, weil er ja episches EQ hat. So zumindest erging es mir bis ich auf deffumgeskiltl habe, also ich stimme denen zu die meinen das man nicht mit S1 equip hero inzen gehen sollte, aber ich weise darauf hin, das manche spieler dafür sorgen, dass man mit S1 heroinzen gehen muss, weil man sonst keine Item's bekommt, weil man ja "voll episch ist"


----------



## Spambot (7. April 2008)

Shadoweffect schrieb:


> Selbst wenn es so wäre, wer würde mit S3 rumrennen wenn er T6 haben kann? ........



Die meisten HighEnd-Raidgilden haben auch Spieler mit 1800+ Wertungen, da sie mit den BT/Hyial Items selbst gegen Abhärtung noch ordentlich Dmg machen, von Heilungen in den 8k+ Bereich mal abgesehen.
Durch diesen hohen EQ-Vorteil kommste schnell auf ne gute Wertung und damit auch an die S3 Sachen.

@Shadoweffect
Im PvP renn ich lieber mit S3 rum.
Allerdings in Instanzen zieh ich lieber T6 an.

Beides zu haben ist natürlich extrem vorteilhaft.


----------



## Moet (7. April 2008)

das einziege was mich an den pvp items stört ist das, für manche klassen das S3 fast gleichwertig ist mit einem t6...


----------



## Asfalot (7. April 2008)

36878 schrieb:


> Hier mal der link : http://www.buffed.de/charplaner/?u=2186




Ich spiele nur ungern den Miesmacher, aber ohne Verteidigungswertung von 450 wirst es recht schwer haben, denn Ohne Krit-immunität liegst du wohl zu fixe.


----------



## Stasjan (7. April 2008)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Also ich frage mich immer mehr, ob die Gladi-Sets eher einem Fluch oder Segen für PVE bedeuten...


Fluch,Argument 1:wenn pvp zeug besser als pve ist,dann hat es kein Sinn mehr in die ini zugehen,außer um sich die bösse anzuschauen
Argument 2:pvp zeug hat zuviele Eigenschaften die man sehr gut  im PVE nutzten kann(auser mehr oder weniger Abhärtung die brauchen nur die tanks und das hilft auch nicht gerade besonders) das bedeutet=pve items werden unützlich 
Argument 3:die T-sets sehen genau so aus wie pvp sets so dass man nicht mehr erkennen kann ob der kerl wirklich im bt war oder nur in s3 angezogen ist


----------



## Schwaig_Bub (7. April 2008)

Irgendwie wird PvP-Zeugs immer so dargestellt ob man dafür nix machen braucht. Versteh ich ned.

Ich hab mir z.B. eine Waffe mit 27000 Ehr zusammen gefarmt und ich kann etz echt erstmal keine BGs mehr sehen. 

Ganauso gehts mir aber auch mit Inis - wenn ich da tagelang immer nur Ini gehe hab ich auch irgendwann mal keinen Bock mehr drauf.

Zum Aussehen... Ich hab eh keine Ahnung wie welches Set aussieht bzw. merk mir des ned. Von daher is mir das schnurzpiepegal. Ich gugg immer mit welchem Item kann ich mich verbessern - wo oder wie bekomm ich das... Ob das dann PvP oder PvE is, is mir wurscht. Bin auch entsprechend equipt - wobei es sich auf 2 PvP-Items beschränkt, den Rest hab ich aus Inis gefarmt. Mir ist  der Aufwand für PvP-Items viel zu groß. Finde Inis wesentlich spassiger und vor allem gehts schneller (ok, man braucht auch Glück).

Jeder der meckert das man PvP-Zeugs in den Arsch geschoben bekommt sollte vllt. selber mal sich ein komplettes PvP Set zusammen farmen. Da muss man schon mehr machen als sich nur ins BG einloggen und dann warten bis die schlacht vorbei ist. Noob, boon etc. is man ja eh für jeden - egal was man macht. Jeder für sich selber ist natürlich immer der ProGamer schlechthin und absoluter WoW-Guru ^^

Aber ok, den ganzen Egomanen in WoW kann man eh nix erklären was nicht in ihre elitäre Spielweise passt. Ich versteh einfach ned warum man nicht beides machen kann? Im PvP wird man angeflamt wenn man PvE Zeugs hat und im PvE isses genau anders rum. Naja, aber an das ewige genörgel hat man sich als WoWler ja schon gewöhnt.


----------



## Mollari (7. April 2008)

Eigentlich wäre es am besten wenn es PVP Items nur auf PVP Servern gäbe und auf PVE Servern eben nur PVE Items. Wer gern beides spielt erstellt sich eben auf dem jeweiligen Realm einen Charakter. 

Wem das schon wieder zuviel ist: Es wäre sinnvoll wenn PVP Items nur im PVP Content funktionieren. 
Ergo Gladiator- und Arenateile nur im BG anlegbar und PVE Sachen dafür nicht im BG anlegbar. Grundaustattung wird gestellt bis man genug Ehre hat um sich bessere Sachen fürs PVP zu holen. 

Wer gutes PVE spielt bräuchte diese Maßnahme nicht scheuen und die PVP Spieler dürften eigentlich auch nichts dagegen haben. Sie tun ja eh meist nichts anderes außer PVP spielen. Das bissel PVE das sie zwischendrin angehen können sie auch mit blauen Questbelohnungen erreichen, dafür gibts die Sachen ja.


----------



## hödr (7. April 2008)

Guten Tag,


ich finde es gut, dass es S1 für Ehre gibt, da meiner Meinung nach der Einstieg ohne PVP Items in die Arena viel zu schwer währe. 
Der Unterschied zwischen S1 und S3 ist groß genug das die S3 Träger auf jeden fall noch auf Ihre kosten kommen sollten.

Aber...

Was mich aber an dem neuen System stört, ist das man relativ schnell an die S1 Items heran kommt was nicht sein dürfte. 65000 Ehre sind einfach zu wenig.

Was aber das größte Manko an der Idee von Blizzard ist, das jeder PVEler auf einmal PVP macht, und somit das Besondere am PVP leider nicht mehr existiert. (Ich vermisse die Zeit als noch der Rang im PVP für den Kauf der Items relevant war)

Ich habe beim Durchblättern des öfteren gelesen, das viele es nicht mögen wenn PVPler auch in den normalen Instanzen PVE betreiben möchten.

Dazu möchte ich nur eines sagen.

Früher wurde man von den Leuten belächelt die MC oder BWL raiden waren wen man hauptsächlich PVP betrieben hat und um seinen Rang gebangt hat. Jetzt sehe ich es so, das die "Hobby" PVPler den eingefleischten PVPlern das BG zerstören, da sie genauso wenig Erfahrung im PVP haben wie wir im PVE geschweige den die richtige Skillung dafür besitzen.

Daher könnten wir PVPler uns genauso aufregen das IHR PVEler uns das BG versaut.

(Denkt da drüber nach bevor ihr auf PVPler / PVEler schimpft)

Gruß 


(ps. da nur noch im Buffed Forum negative Beiträge geschrieben werden, musst dies von mir einfach sein)


----------



## Kujon (7. April 2008)

abhärtung ist ne super sache, sie darf sich im pve aber nicht bemerkbar machen. das heisst, abhärtung dürfte eigentlich nur den schaden und die critts von anderen spielern beinflussen und nicht von mobs etc...das finde ich schonmal schlecht, wie es zur zeit gelöst ist.

ich wär dafür, dass alles was abhärtung drauf hat, in den inis nicht angezogen werden darf - es wär vermutlich nicht mal so schwer, dies umzusetzen...

oder es kam mal die idee, dass jeder punkt abhärtung zusätzlich aggro generiert. klar, jetzt werden einige sagen, dass sich dann jeder tank mit abhärtungsequip ausstatten wird um die aggro besser zu halten. das geht noch in normalen inis, danach ist schluss - hero wird das kein heiler mehr durchheilen können. und grad dann wäre es wertvoll, wenn der tank eben nicht die aggro von allen mobs hätte ;-)

glaube, man müsste die idee mal noch zu ende denken, klingt schonmal ned schlecht und ist meiner meinung nach ein guter ansatz, den pve-pvp krieg zu beenden.


----------



## DaliLuisRigo (7. April 2008)

Ich selber mache null pvp,was aber auch an meiner klasse (holy) liegt.
Es hat mich auch hin und wieder geärgert,das soviel Pvp Zeug herumgetragen wird,aber so schlecht isses ja nun auch wieder nich...
Solange es keine Probleme gibt is für mich das EQ schon ok.
Wenn aber (wie mir bereits passiert) von 5 Mann 3 plötzlich doch nicht mit Arka können,weil ihnen der Ruf für den Herokey fehlt,dann is man doch wirklich froh,das solche Nasen jetzt gleich ohne Prequests nach Kara dürfen;allerdings werden die das ohne mich machen.
Das mein Eq durch andere Epics abgewertet wird finde ich nich,ich nehm halt Gladisetträger meist erstmal nich für ganz voll,aber auch hier bestätigen Ausnahmen die Regel.


----------



## Antilli (7. April 2008)

Oh Mann, ihr redet alle aneinander vorbei...

1. PvP-Equip geht auf Ausdauer und Crit
2. PvP-Equip geht auf Trefferwertung und AP (zusätzlich zu Int und Agi und Stärke)
3. Wenn man von Raids redet, dann ist das nicht Kara oder eine Hero Ini´s. Dann reden wir von 25-er Raids!
4. In den T4-Instanzen ist fehlender Hit vielleicht nicht ganz so spürbar, aber in den T5 und T6 Instanzen fällt der Damageoutput durch die hohe Missrate und wird signifikant.

Daher ist PvP-Equip für PvE ein Fluch, jeder Raider, der es ernst meint, hat 2 oder mehr Sets im Inventar oder auf der Bank. Ausser viell. das PvP Equip für Heiler. Da ist netter Crit oben, und Trefferwertung braucht ein Heiler ja nicht :-)

Zum Vergleich geht einfach mal mit PvE-Klamotten in einen BG oder Arena. Da werdet ihr recht schnell aus den Latschen gehauen (ausser ihr seid ein T6-Warri).



Kujon schrieb:


> abhärtung ist ne super sache, sie darf sich im pve aber nicht bemerkbar machen. das heisst, abhärtung dürfte eigentlich nur den schaden und die critts von anderen spielern beinflussen und nicht von mobs etc...das finde ich schonmal schlecht, wie es zur zeit gelöst ist.



Glaub mir, wenn du in einem Raid mit 500 Abhärtung am Boss stehst und die Agroo bekommst, one-hittet er dich trotzdem. Beim Trash überlebst du dadurch viell. den ersten Schlag, vielleicht aber nur :-)


MfG


----------



## dragon1 (7. April 2008)

ist nit schlecht als frischer 70ger ein paar epix zu kriegen um leichter in pve einzusteigen...oder?


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2008)

Nôxxx schrieb:


> pvp items sind ja schon was schönes... aber man sollte sie nicht nachgeschmissen bekommen!
> die teile sind viel zu leicht zu bekommen!
> mit der aktion "epixx 4 free" (burning crusade) hats blizz voll versaut...
> vor bc waren epixx noch epixx...
> ...



ich hatte pre bc epixx
und hab immer noch epixx^^

naja ok eq bekommt man nachgeschmissen nun (afk rumstehen .. gott wie ich die hasse)
naja

bald gibts s2 leeching ^^ ..


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2008)

> Glaub mir, wenn du in einem Raid mit 500 Abhärtung am Boss stehst und die Agroo bekommst, one-hittet er dich trotzdem. Beim Trash überlebst du dadurch viell. den ersten Schlag, vielleicht aber nur :-)
> 
> 
> MfG



als feral drud nicht^^


----------



## Fiîs (7. April 2008)

EliteOrk schrieb:


> Mich kotzt die ganze PvP Kacke auch an!
> 
> Mit meinem neu hochgezüchtetem fury Krieger hol ich mir aus Prinzip (ausser die Waffen, steinigt mich, aber die sind echt gut^^) keine pvp items, weil mich die ganzen Möchtegern Krieger ankotzen, die meinen mit ihrem kackboon s1 in heroics gehen zu müssen etc. ...



in heroics ist s1 noch brauchbar da die stats in ordnung sind bis auf hit und hit brauch man fast nur gegen level ?? bosse.....
ansonsten stimmts schon, dass es nervt mit den ganzen s1- equipten pve- "noobs" die dann meinen sie wären voll epic und könnten problemlos mit ssc oder fds


----------



## Seedian (7. April 2008)

Finde PVP equip ok solange es im PVP eingesetzt wird.

Bestes beispiel sind Mages, habe mit meinem full A2 mit Crit ohne ende dafür aber ohne jegliche Trefferwertung und ich mache mit meinem T4/T5 equip ne ganze ecke mehr schaden weil halt Trefferwertung dabei ist was das ganze PVP zeug nicht hat.
Selbe is wieder beim Schurken was nützt es mir wenn ich Critte aber nur jeder 4te Schlag kommt durch.

Daher PVP equip für PVP und PVE für PVE ^^ (sagt ja auch schon der Name)


PS: ok die Waffen sind die Ehre wert und lohnen sich auch im PVE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Alle meiner 3 70er haben einmal full PVP und full PVE equip im Inventar (außer der Schurke der is ja noch frisch)


----------



## Storn206 (7. April 2008)

Dails schrieb:


> Also wie schon so oft gesagt, es hat Vor und Nachteile. Ich spiele zurzeit wieder auf nem RP-Server (Die Aldor) , und da wirds schwer sein ne vernünftige Raid Gilde zu finden. Da bin ich z.b. wirklich froh drüber mir doch irgendwo ein "halbwegs gutes EQ" besorgen zu können. Klar rennt jeder 2. damit rum und es ist nichts mehr besonderes aber was will man machen. Aber sein wir mal ehrlich, die ganze Ehre zusammen zu farmen dauert auch etwas, zwar nicht solange als sich den ganzen anderen Kram zu erfarmen aber dennoch sehr hart. (Wie ich mich über so manch PvP Gruppe schon aufgeregt habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


das isn Rpserver? das merk ich garnicht


----------



## HotblackDesiato (7. April 2008)

Dieses schwarz-weiß-Denken in manchen Posts hier macht einen ja schon etwas betroffen. Wer nicht für uns ist, ist gegen uns! Das kenne ich doch irgendwoher ...

Ich muss sagen, dass ich gern PVE mache - ach so, ich mach auch gern PVP - manchmal mach ich auch einfach nur RP ... denn ich bin trotz meines wohl eher Highlevel-Alters im WoW-Konglomerat recht flexibel. Wieso fühle ich mich mit der Fähigkeit aber blos so allein?!

WoW ist ein MMORPG und ein M davon steht für Multiplayer - das heißt: viele Spieler. Das andere M steht für Massively - das heißt: noch mehr Spieler. Und all die Spieler wollen nach Schulschluss, nach der Arbeit, wenn Mutti weg ist oder das eigene Kind schläft einfach spielen (das bedeutet nämlich das G): einfach Spaß haben, einfach abschalten. Wer WoW unter anderen Gesichtspunkten sieht, tut mir leid - aber vielleicht bin ich dafür wirklich schon zu alt.

Ich empfehle euch einfach mal, das reale Leben etwas in diese virtuelle Welt zu übertragen. Ob jemand ein Freund oder ein guter Angestellter ist, entscheide ich im RL auch nicht nach der Kleidung, sondern nach der emotionalen Intelligenz und vor allem der sozialen Kompetenz. Das geht auch in WoW - sogar ohne TS und völlig ohne Vergleich, welcher denn nun länger ist.

Deshalb ist Equip weder Fluch noch Segen - auch eine Klasse ist weder Fluch noch Segen. Nur der Mensch, der diesen Pixelhaugen steuert, kann Fluch oder Segen sein. Und bei dem ist mir erst mal völlig egal, mit was der rumläuft.

Bevor ich mit einem selbstüberschätzen, aber lila equipten Egomanen in eine Instanz gehe, gehe ich lieber mit einem grünen Nettling angeln. Aber auch damit bin ich wohl eher allein in der Welt der Itemsucht und Platz1-Killlist-RoXxOR (zum Glück aber noch nicht ganz allein).

Deshalb finde ich gut, dass es S1 oder S2 oder was auch immer für Ehre gibt. Ich fände es auch gut, wenn es das nicht gäbe - denn es ist mir eigentlich völlig egal, solange mir selbst das Spiel noch Spaß macht. Und darauf haben weder irgendwelche PvP-Items Einfluss noch die Chars, die damit rumrennen. Sollen sie doch posen. Stört mich nicht. Und wenn sie aufdringlich werden: ignore. WoW ist doch wirklich recht simpel. Und jeder sollte das Recht haben, das Spiel so zu spielen, wie er es für richtig hält. Dazu gehören nicht nur die ganzen Supi-Dupi-PVE-Ini-Großmeister, sondern auch die Gelegenheitsspieler (auch häufig wegen mangelnder Toleranz als noob bezeichnet), die sich einfach mal über so ein tolles Stück Lila freuen ... auch die Lebensversager, die in WoW groß auftrumpfen gehören dazu und die WoW-Versager, die im RL aber vielleicht dein Boss sind ebenso. 

Jeder bestimmt selbst, was er wo anzieht - und das ist auch gut so! Ihr könnt dann ja darauf reagieren (z.B. mit Raid-Verweigerung), aber warum sollte man immer gleich alles von vornherein verbieten oder sperren? Die Welt ist bunt - und WoW hoffentlich auch ...


----------



## DiscStorasch (7. April 2008)

ist leider mal wieder ne sehr einséitige und auch ohne große Erfahrung für alle Klassen gefasste Aussage.
Es ist immer noch richtig das diverse Klassen im PVE nichts mit dem PVP Zeug anfangen können. Das gilt aber nciht für alle Klassen...ich kann hier z.B. den Heal-Paladin anführen. Er profitiert sehr stark von Ausdauer, Intelligenz und Zaubercrit...das alles ist auf dem PVP Zeug on Mass drauf und damit eine sehr gute Alternative bzw. Ergänzung der PVE Ausrüstung.


----------



## HotblackDesiato (7. April 2008)

Storn206 schrieb:


> das isn Rpserver? das merk ich garnicht


Sagen wir es mal so: "Die Aldor" ist nach meinen Erfahrungen der einzige Server, der dem "RP" in "MMORPG" überhaupt noch die letzte Daseinsberechtigung gibt. Lerne zu filtern, junger Padawan, dann du wirst auch dort finden das, was du suchst.

Oh je, Offtopic ... wie peinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Silverblade- (7. April 2008)

Also ich als Def Tank muss ja sagen, ich liebe das PvP Set. Warum? Ganz einfach: Da ich aufgrund des allgemein bekannten Tank Mangels dauernd voll gespammt oder ninja invited werde, zieh ich einfach immer das S1 Set an, lass mich einladen, werde als Noob beschimpft, aus der Gruppe geschmissen, lande auf Ignore Listen und habe vor ein paar mehr Idioten meine Ruhe. Sollte doch vor den Beschimpfungen mal die Frage gestellt werden, ob ich mich noch umziehe, sehe ich, dass ich es nicht mit totalen Arschlöchern zu tun habe und gehe gerne mit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hinkman (8. April 2008)

Also man kann das nicht verallgemeinern!

Mal vorne weg, ich bin Drui Tank und habe 3-4 Gladi Items an. Meine S3 Hände sind 100% besser als T4 Hände. Meine S2 Schultern sind gleich den T4 Schultern usw. Ich habe schon Kara clear getankt mit randoms, die max T4 hatten (also keine Imba Gruppe) und Gruul ST...

Ich finde die PVP Items nicht nur als eine alternative, sondern oftmals auch besser als Tier Items (ohne 4er Set Boni). Sie haben massig Ausdauer und ich spar mit die Verteidigungswertung durch Abhärtung! Meine PVP Items sind alle 100% PVE Verzaubert und gesockelt... Gegen Caster wie das in Kara häufig vorkommt, NUTZ dir nur Ausdauer als Druide etwas...

Fazit, man kann sein Gear sehr verbessern fürs PVE durch PVP Items. Ich mache jede Woche Arena mit einer miesen Wertung, aber so werde ich auch im PVE besser, durch S3 und ähnliches.

Ihr habt doch keine Ahnung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
es kommt auf die Klasse an... Ja Caster haben weniger Mana +Heal +Dmg usw... aber das muss man nicht auf alle verallgemeinern! Gerade Melees haben große vorteile durch Gladi Items, zb nur die Waffen sind manchmal besser als viele PVE Items (die erstmal droppen müssen) bis SSC und haste nicht gesehen!


----------



## 36878 (8. April 2008)

Asfalot schrieb:


> Ich spiele nur ungern den Miesmacher, aber ohne Verteidigungswertung von 450 wirst es recht schwer haben, denn Ohne Krit-immunität liegst du wohl zu fixe.




Ne eben als feral nicht . Da ist Abhärtung eigentlich das gleiche wie verteidigungswertung . 

Was macht verteidigungswertung ? Beim Krieger crit Häufigkeit und schaden mindern , Blöcken und  Parieren , bei Dudu crit Häufigkeit und schaden mindern 

Was macht Abhärtung ? Beim Krieger und beim Druiden crit Häufigkeit und schaden mindern


Edit:Und als druide kann ich noch 3% crit imunität skillen ....


----------



## Metadron72 (8. April 2008)

fixfox10 schrieb:


> Fakt ist: Was du in der normalen Welt an Equip bekommst, stinkt gegen PvP-Equipment total ab.



blödsinn, das erste normale set (blau) ist für insten deutlich besser wie der s1 müll.
wie gesagt ich rede von pvm ....sehr geil wenn die ganzen warri mit den s1 schultern rumrennen die für nen tank z.b. mal sowas von schrott sind, es gibt nen grund warum es pvm und pvp teile gibt !

was ist z.b. auf den gladi schultern ? angriffskraft (JUCHU) abhärtung (WIE GEIL) das einzige was bleibt ist ausdauer dafür fehlt blocken, auchweichen, verteidigung...ach eigentlich alles 

ihr könnt ja eure pvp epics ja ruhig tragen, aber bitte bitte nicht wundern wenn ihr in heros nix zu suchen habt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metadron72 (8. April 2008)

-Silverblade- schrieb:


> Also ich als Def Tank muss ja sagen, ich liebe das PvP Set. Warum? Ganz einfach: Da ich aufgrund des allgemein bekannten Tank Mangels dauernd voll gespammt oder ninja invited werde, zieh ich einfach immer das S1 Set an, lass mich einladen, werde als Noob beschimpft, aus der Gruppe geschmissen, lande auf Ignore Listen und habe vor ein paar mehr Idioten meine Ruhe. Sollte doch vor den Beschimpfungen mal die Frage gestellt werden, ob ich mich noch umziehe, sehe ich, dass ich es nicht mit totalen Arschlöchern zu tun habe und gehe gerne mit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



harhar, made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arido (8. April 2008)

Segen - neue Spieler kommen schnell und für wenig Aufwand an gute Items 
Ja stimmt, ich profitiere auch davon

Fluch - mir gehen die PVP-Spieler aufn Keks... Items haben Nachteile, Spieler haben meist kein PVE-Verständnis 
Auch das ist richtig, wer nur PVP spielt, hat keine Ahnung von PVE.

PVP-Items sind besser als vergleichbare PVE-Items, also immer ran mit dem Zeug
Ja, für PVP sind die Sachen besser?! 

Ist mir egal 
Nein, das wäre töricht.


----------



## Herrmann (8. April 2008)

Also zunächst mal bekommt man die S-Teile auch nicht nachgeschmissen, über 75000 Ehre macht man nicht nebenher, also bitte nicht diese Verallgemeinerungen.

Ja die Arena Sachen haben mir als Hunter den Einstieg in Raids erleichtert, wobei es ohne auch gegangen wäre. Ich hab mir S1 hauptsächlich aus Style-Gründen geholt. Style ist mir wichtiger als Stats, ich hab auch schon mal diesen häßlichen Wolfs Helm nicht genommen weil der einfach nur kacke aussieht.

Bei Raids wird man eh früher oder später an mit den PvP//Arena Sachen an seine Grenzen stoßen, Stichwort Mana, Manareg, Trefferwertung, AP.

Hab gestern endlich meine T4 Handschuhe bekommen, die sind besser als die S3 auch wenn sie weniger Ausdauer haben.

Außerdem wird man nun nicht mehr von jedem vollhonk umgehauen und hat dank +300Abhärtung auch mal ne Chance gegen andere

Von daher: PvP Items waren ein Segen für mich.


----------



## Metadron72 (8. April 2008)

Herrmann schrieb:


> Style ist mir wichtiger als Stats, ich hab auch schon mal diesen häßlichen Wolfs Helm nicht genommen weil der einfach nur kacke aussieht.



bei dem thread gings um pvm - und wer da sagt, style is mir wichtiger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


arido hat es schön zusammengefasst find ich


----------



## Amathaon (8. April 2008)

nichts gegen pvp items ,, auch nix gegen pvpler die pvp machen,, aber ich hab was gegen pvpler die pve mitmachen wollen (ich rede jetz von raids, nich igwelche heros ) und nich kapieren warum ihr equip einfach nich raidtauglich ist ,,, (wobei das bei heilklassen sehr viel mehr ins gewicht fällt als bei dmg klassen wo man jedoch auch den unterschied deutlich merkt)


----------



## Cholan (8. April 2008)

Oh Mann, diese "Farbengeilheit" geht mir so auf die Nerven!! Nur weil ein Teil lila ist, ist es auch gleich super?? Blizz sollte die Farben raus nehmen, damit es nur noch auf die Stats ankommt, dann gäb's auch diese ganzen überflüssigen Diskussionen nicht mehr!


----------



## Calimorxx (8. April 2008)

daday schrieb:


> Was auch so unfair ist, dass es für Tanks keine PvP Items gibt... Jede Klasse kann sich die ersten Epixx durch PvP holen nur die Deff Krieger und Deff Palas müssen Kara & Heroics machen um die ersten Epischen Items einzufahren...




Was willste als Deff geskillter auch mit PvP items...im PvP gibt es kein Deff!!!


----------



## oens (8. April 2008)

Ich persönlich halte das für einen Fluch...ich bin leidentschaftlicher PvE-ler und habe mit PvP absolut nix am hut (liegt mir halt nicht) und ich bin der Meinung das die meisten mit den PvP-Sets im PvP zwar top sind aber im PvE nicht wirklich gut zurecht kommen...klar müssen die sich auch erstmal hochgelevelt haben aber PvP läuft numal etwas anders als PvE und man braucht andere Stats...mir sind als Moonkin nunmal Willenskraft, Zaubertreffer und kritische Zaubertreffer wichtiger als Abhärtung und als DD brauche ich im Normalfall weder viel Rüstung noch Abhärtung oder mehr Ausdauer da das nicht zum tragen kommen sollte...wenn ein Mob an MICH rankommt habe ICH irgendeinen Fehler gemacht...sei es falsch gepullt, dem Tank die Aggro geklaut (unter anderem durch zuviel Damage-Output) oder zugelassen das der Heiler down geht...und das ich als einzelner DD noch ne chance habe in einer Instanz wenn die anderen der Gruppe schon down sind braucht ja wohl niemand zu glauben...und genauso verhält es sich bei den anderen Druidensets im Vergleich t4<->s1...
in diesem Sinne gehabt euch wohl und freut euch über das s1 genauso wie ich mich über ein t4 freuen würde...


----------



## Calimorxx (8. April 2008)

Herrmann schrieb:


> Hab gestern endlich meine T4 Handschuhe bekommen, die sind besser als die S3 auch wenn sie weniger Ausdauer haben.
> 
> Außerdem wird man nun nicht mehr von jedem vollhonk umgehauen und hat dank +300Abhärtung auch mal ne Chance gegen andere



wenn du im Raid ausdauer benötigst machst was falsch...du solltest keine Aggro bekommen und den "vollhonk" schieb ich mal auf PvP Spieler, ergo kein PvE! 2 Sets zu haben ist dann ganz nice fürs rumrennen und questen kann man sicherlich auf hit, etc verzichten und hat ne chance auf nem pvp realm, aber im raid haben die sachen nicht viel zu suchen! (ergänzungen des PvE equips ausgeschlossen, trage auch die PvP armschienen!)

Greetz 
RaidMage Calimorxx


----------



## unforgotten (8. April 2008)

naja... zuerst fällt mir "heul doch" ein, soooo schnell kommt man an die epics auch nicht ran und pvp ist nunmal etwas anderes wie pve. ich selbst spiele pve nur zum leveln dh. inis oder raids gehen mir am .... vorbei - ist nicht mein ding , langweilt mich. Wenn man im pvp etwas überleben will muss man seinen char in erster linie beherrschen und zweitens auch dafür ausgerüstet sein. alle die über die items jammern sind meiner meinung nach einfach nur neidisch oder traurig darüber das ihr bisheriger virt. schwa**vergleich nichts mehr wert ist.
Im pve taugen die pvp-items (so wurde mir gesagt) eh nicht viel, also was soll das gejammer? Mir drängt sich der verdacht auf, das die pve-leute es einfach nicht abkönnen im pvp "opfer" zu sein weil die pvpler auch recht gute items haben ... tja.. man kann nicht alles haben.
by the way.... wenn die gerüchte stimmen wird pvp wird noch stärker in wow, also holt schonmal die taschentücher raus, die items werden sicherlich dementsprechend besser.
zum thema: die items sind schnell zu bekommen ... das halte ich für ein gerücht, die wartezeiten sind tw. schon heftig und jedes bg gewinnt man auch nicht ohne weiteres... mal davon abgesehen das es beim pvp um den spass gehen sollte (wie beim pve eigentlich auch) .. und der spass fängt an wenn man nicht ein 1-hit-opfer ist.

ich sage es immer wieder gerne.... WOW ist ein spiel , auch wenn das viele vergessen haben und nur noch den items hinterher jagen um anderen zu beweisen wie super toll sie doch sind. ist deren rl so unerfüllt und von minderwertigkeitskomplexen belastet, das sie sich über jeden dreck aufregen müssen und es nicht abkönnen wenn andere auch gute items haben ??


----------



## Loctak (8. April 2008)

Der wievielte Thread zu diesem Thema ist das, der 473ste?

Hört doch mal auf Spieler, die sich vielleicht WOW erst nach BC gekauft haben, zu verurteilen das Sie sich S1 Items jetzt leicht holen können.

Wenn du zum Mediamrkt gehst und die verschenken eine CD, nimmst du sie dann auch nicht weil du lieber 
14,90 dafür bezhalen möchtest, einfach nur lachhaft die ganze Diskussion.

85% der WOW Spieler sind Casuals, und finanzieren letztendlich dieses ganze Game.
Wenn Blizzard nur von den 15% Raidspielern im Endcontent abhängig wäre, müsstet Ihr alle im Monat 150 Euro für das Game berappen.

Ich mach PVP und Arena als Abwechslung genau so gerne, wie nach BT oder MH zu gehen.
Und mir ist das echt Nonsens ob da jetzt einer mit S1 gear herumhüpft oder nicht.

Und wenn Ihr einen S1 Krieger in einer Hero tanken lässt, sag ich nur selbst schuld wenn ihr mit Randoms da reingeht, dann braucht sich auch nachher keiner beschweren.

Als Krieger bekommst du jeden Tag mindestens 10 Wisper, ob man tanken will. Auch wenn man zurückschreibt das man OFF Geskillt ist, kommt die Antwort, ist egal wir werden das schon schaffen.

Zahlt dem Krieger 100 Gold fürs umskillen, dann braucht sich auch keiner beschweren das Ihr im die Aggro klaut. Ansonsten wünsche ich euch viel Spass beim Deff Tank suchen.

Alle Raidler wissen welche Repkosten sie in Kauf nehmen müssen, wenn Sie BT und MH gehen, von Zeit und Mats und benötigte Gold Ressourcen will ich gar nicht sprechen. Ja so ist das Leben in WOW eben.

Ich nehme es in Kauf weil es Spass macht, wenn du First Kills hast in den T6 Instanzen, nur flame ich ned rum, weil mich ja keiner dazu zwingt. Und eine ernsthafte Raidgilde nimmt dich mit PVP Gear ohnehin nicht mit. Also bleibt dem PVPler der RAIDEndcontent im ersten Stepp ohnehin verschlossen.

Nur was ist so falsch dran, wenn sich ein frisch 70ger, durch S1 sein Equip mal grundsätzlich verbessert, und dann im Zuge anderer Inis egal ob 5er, 10er oder sogar 25er, austauscht.

Macht euer Spiel dort wo es euch persönlich am meisten Spass macht, und hört auf andere Spieler die eben nicht seit 3 Jahren dieses Game zocken, immer mit Gimps, Noobs und was weiss ich noch was, zu beleidigen.

In diesem Sinne have Fun und Take it easy.

LG
Loctak


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. April 2008)

ziemlich wayne... skill > equip und ob der s1-equip spieler was taugt zeigt sich ziemlich schnell


----------



## martomstom (8. April 2008)

Ist doch eigentlich ganz klar dass es kein Zufall ist dass man im pvp items erhält die sich für pvp eignen und im pve items die sich für pve eignen... nur sollte man einfach offen sein und das ganze schlau kombinieren!! weder pvp noch pve set hat man gleich nachdem man 70 ist.  nicht mal die neuen käuflichen blauen pvp Sachen.. da muss man zuerst wohlwollend bei den entsprechenden Fraktionen sein.

Also Leute meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach sollen sich die die gerne auf Schlachtfeldern rumsterben oder kein Problem haben mit dem ewigen verlieren in der Arena haben erst einmal mit dem pvp zeug ausstatten. Gürtel, Schuhe und Armschienen, Finger, Hals und Waffen vom Schlachtfeld den Rest von der Arena. Dazu möglichst viele inis besuchen und auf schlaue drops hoffen.

Ich habe jede normal bc 5er ini mind. 5 mal besucht. Die Drops sind zu schlecht und zu selten. Nur ab und zu gibt es mal was schlaues was auch wenn es blau ist ein lila pvp stück ersetzen kann. Die pvp stücke helfen aber dass man besser durch die inis kommt und somit etwas einfacher an gute pve stücke kommt.

Das gilt vor allem für dd, heiler und tanks haben es meiner Erfahrung nach etwas leichter in inis an gute Stücke zu kommen. Das wohl auch weil man  (hoffentlich ;-) ) nur jeweils 1  de Tank und 1 Heiler dabei hat.

Für meinen Priester habe ich die Geheiligten Roben in 1 Woche fast vollständig erhalten. Der ist aber Shadow und zieht sich in Schattengestalt was anderes an... ein Gemisch aus pvp und pve Items.

Wer die Möglichkeit hat jeden Abend mit einer guten Gruppe durch Instanzen zu rennen sollte das natürlich bevorzugen. Aber alle die weniger Zeit haben können sich mit pvp wenigstens so ausrüsten dass sie den Anschluss nicht ganz verlieren.


----------



## Cithian (8. April 2008)

Ich finde man muss unterscheiden wer wann und wo mit PVP Items im PVE spielt. Durchaus können erfolgreiche PVP'ler mit ihren sachen eine bereicherung für den raid sein. Nehmen wir z.B mal die waffen der arena saison 2 sind diese deutlich besser als die waffen im T4 Content und anfangs T5 Content, vieleicht sogar noch bis zum anfang  des T6 Content das hängt von klasse und den loots an die es bis dahin gibt oder eben nicht. DD können in der regel meist zu den deutlich besseren PVP Arena waffen greifen, die werte sind fast identisch mit den PVE werten und in der regel fehlt dort nix, das bischen abhärtung stört nicht. Bei den Klamotten muss man halt auch schaun, was droppt in den inzen und was gibts evt vergleichbar besseres im PVP bereich was einen vorerst mehr bringt. Heiler mit PVP Equipt im PVE Raid , ok da könnte es auf grund der deutlich auf ausdauer gelegten PVP sachen zu problemen kommen, DD wie Hexer , Schurken, Off-Krieger, Ele & Verstärkungs Schamanen werden sicherlich oft was finden was vorerst besser ist und ich finde es dann auch net schlimm wenn jmd mit PVP equipt im PVE Raid rummläuft. Manche klassen bleibt meist auch nur der weg mit dem PVP equipt weil Blizz es versäumt hat jede klassenart gleich zu behandeln mit vorhandenen loots. Eulen oder Ele Schamis habens z.B nicht leicht. Zwar gibts mittlerweile gutes heromarken equipt für solche klassen aber dabei bleibts leider auch mehr oder weniger, in den inzen ist bis auf schmuck, waffen (und hier sind meist die pvp waffen besser) und den T-teilen nix dabei.

Man kann eigentlich sagen, PVP waffen kann soweit eigentlich jede klasse zugreifen wenn sie besser sind als das was man vorerst im PVE bekommen kann und Rüstungsteile muss jeder genau schaun obs ihn wirklich was bringt. Heiler sollten PVE Items aufgrund der besseren Int werte vorziehn, muss aber jeder selber genau schaun.

btw. mein hexer trägt zur zeit auch 2 arena2 items aufgrund dessen das ich vom gebrechenshexer auf destrohexer gewechselt habe und mir die +crit items gefehlt hätten. sie werden aber früher oder später durch t5 items bzw loots aus ssc & fds ausgetauscht


----------



## Shry (8. April 2008)

...und nun überlegen wir mal scharf, warum es ninjalooter gibt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (8. April 2008)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, das ich jetzt Höllenflames abbekomme...

Meiner Meinung nach sind PvP Items ein ganz guter Start um sich richtg gute PvE Sachen zu farmen, klar schade für de die schon seit Anfang dabei sind un sich allles hart erkämpfen mussten, aber für Einsteiger auf jedenfall ´ne gute Wahl.
Und wenn ich mir das so anschaue finde ich einige PvP items um einiges besser als PvE zeug was wer weiß wo droppt.

Ich stimme für "Segen" - so far


----------



## Delhoven (8. April 2008)

Kurze Antwort.

Die pvp sets DÜRFEn nicht für jeden Pve spieler zugänglich sein.

S1 ist auch kein richtiges Set. Da es auch für PVE im Alteractal erreichbar ist.

Es ist nunmal so. PvP Spieler! Das heisst leute die in der Arena jenseits der 1700er spielen. Haben ihren Skill. Was man von den frischen 70ern nicht unbedingt sagen darf. ( habe nen 70er Warri Twink, würde nie sagen, das ich mit dem was kann.)

Lösung:

Die Pve Items total PVP untauglich machen. Andersrum auch. Einfach kein Hit mehr drauf und so. 

FÜR ALLE kommenden items ne Ratingbeschränkung. Z.B handschuhe 1600, Hose Brust 1700 Helm 1800 Waffen 1850 und Schultern 2000. Damit wären alle PVP Twinks oder Pve spieler einfach raus aus der Arena.  Wer oben mitmachen will muss sich dann erst S2/3 in der Arena verdienen. So wäre es nur fair.

BTW. gestern 19:1 Rogue Hunter gespielt ( haben 2 Leuten das Rating gerettet, ebensolchen, die da nur blau Equipped reingehen, weil die lieber loosen als S1 zu tragen)  Von 1350 bis 1630. der Loss war übrigens bei 1400 gegen Icemage Rogue Full S3 =)....da siehste wieviele PVE Leute in der Arena rumeiern. Erst ab 1650 wirds bei uns richtiges PVP.


----------



## Lookii (8. April 2008)

Ich finde es eigentlich recht gut so wie es jetzt ist. 
Mit meinem Paladin betreibe ich PvE, Ende November levelte ich mir allerdings einen Krieger hoch um mit dem ein bisschen PvP zu machen. Seit 3 Wochen bin ich nun Level 70 (jaa ich weiß, ich bin nicht der schnellste) und was soll ich sagen..
Gegen S2/S3 equipte hat man zu Beginn keine Chance. Da finde ich es sehr, sehr gut das man sich schon ein gutes Einsteiger Gear für Ehre holen kann (damit man net total chancenlos ist hab ich mir dieses Ruf-PvP-Set geholt). 
Mittlerweile hab ich an die 5 Ehre-PvP Teile und man ist nicht mehr komplett den Leuten die schon ewig PvP betreiben ausgeliefert. Blizzard machte das S1 meiner Meinung nach nur für Ehre verfügbar damit Späteinsteiger auch noch eine Chance haben ins PvP-Geschäft einzusteigen. Wer meint er könnte mit diesem Set raiden liegt finde ich völlig falsch...

Lg


----------



## Metadron72 (8. April 2008)

» schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr hin, das ich jetzt Höllenflames abbekomme...
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach sind PvP Items ein ganz guter Start um sich richtg gute PvE Sachen zu farmen, klar schade für de die schon seit Anfang dabei sind un sich allles hart erkämpfen mussten, aber für Einsteiger auf jedenfall ´ne gute Wahl.
> Und wenn ich mir das so anschaue finde ich einige PvP items um einiges besser als PvE zeug was wer weiß wo droppt.
> ...



eben nicht, es hat doch gar nix mit neid zu tun...wir reden hier von pvm und da sind die meisten blauen pvm items aus den "leichten" normal insten besser als epic pvp items

pvp items sind super .....im pvp
pvm sind gut .....im pvm 

ihr driftet total ab ...guckt nochmal wie der thread heisst -.- wir reden hier von PVM!!
ka , was daran so schwer ist, delhoven ist der einzige der es bis jetzt begriffen hat glaub ich so langsam


----------



## RazZerrR (8. April 2008)

durch pvp items kommt jeder der genug zeit in nem bg verbringt an epics wenn sie dann denken das sie gut im raiden sind sind sie bei mir gleich aufer igno^^


----------



## Mardoo (8. April 2008)

fürn hunter is das zeugs gut, vom daher segen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (8. April 2008)

Mardoo schrieb:


> fürn hunter is das zeugs gut, vom daher segen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


klar ist das pvp zeugs fürn hunter gut aber das trifft auf alle zu
und klar es ist auch ein segen weil man dadurch aus diesem verflixten teufelskreis rausspringen kann in dem man drin hängt wenn man ne hero oda kara grp sucht denn nach kara kommt man nur mit hero oda besserm equip und hero kommt man auch nur mit hero oda besserem equip da man deshalb net kara und net hero kann kann man sich pvp equip erfarmen und wird so ganz schnell heros oda kara mitgenommen deshalb ist pvp zeugs en segen.

allerdings ist es auch ein fluch weil so auch totale vollnoobs an gutes equip kommen und so die plätze in hero/kara grps besetzen.

Folglich kann man Pvp zeugs als Fluch UND Segen betrachten jeder so wie er es möchte.

MFG Dragonsdeath 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaali (8. April 2008)

ich muss sagen das ich als hexer auch erstmal die moeglich keit sehe so blaue items durch epics auszutauschen 
weil man auch irgentwann keine lust mehr hat heroic marken zu sammeln oder stundenlang raiden zu gehen damit man auch gezielt besser wird daher find ichs auf der einen seite ganz praktisch 

auf der anderen mega kakke da ich lieber mehr leute in inis sehen würde 

weil stundenlanges farmen macht ja auch keinem spaß

zeit für kara oder vergleichbares ist kaum da ich keine stammgruppe habe weil ich lang nicht on war

ich sags nur so wies ist und es sieht düster aus im pve...


----------



## Metadron72 (8. April 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> allerdings ist es auch ein fluch weil so auch totale vollnoobs an gutes equip kommen und so die plätze in hero/kara grps besetzen.




boahhh..wie oft denn noch ? es ist KEIN gutes equip fürs pvm ...und mit noob hat das mal gar nix zu tun
und mal im ernst du glaubst wer keinen blau pvm equipten mit kara nimmt, nimmt nen pvp char mit ? loooooool


----------



## Batousaii (8. April 2008)

Es hat seine guten und schlechten seiten. Einerseits ist es eine möglichkeit einigermaßen gutes eq für hero inis zu bekommen. Andererseits haben die Spieler die sich ihr PvP zeug gefarmt haben keine Ahnung davon wie man am Aggrolimit kämpft ohne dem Tank die Aggro beim nächsten Crit zu nehmen. Viele halten sich dann auch mit ihrem PvP epic kram für imba und stürmen beiden Instanzen immer sofort los und wundern sich warum sie von einem 70 elite mit einem schlag umgenatzt werden.


----------



## Elronmaloní (8. April 2008)

Hmm also ich habe noch nix von meim raidleiter gehört von wegen kein pvpheiler zeug.
Und ich bin pala ok palas brauchen auch kein manareg solange sie genug crit haben auf heal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und mein pala hat ungebufft 1808healboni 24%crit auf holy fast 17k rüssi mit aura und eine skillung die ich im pve und pvp einsetze (48/13/0) [eine art standart skillung für pve/pvp palas]
Aber als tank pala hatte ich nur meine s2 schultern bis die aus kara gedropt sind. 
Und mit der hohen ausdauer ist der Mage beim tanken von dem typen vor gruul auch gut bedient mit einem s1-3 set.
und Metadron72 mein pala hat 3teile ausn s3 und mein hunter hat sein s1 auch nur weil ich mit ihm nur ab und zu za oda kara gehe und meistens nur kräuter pflücke, (mein pala mal ab und zu buff zeug braucht) und ich wurde auch immer mitgenommen es hängt auch vom skill des spielers ab und besonders denn ruf denn du dir erarbeitet hast auf deinem server.


!!!!!ES IST NUR EIN SPIEL!!!!!

Und zurzeit mache ich arena auf schutz skillung und wir gewinnen trotzdem XD
MFG:
Elron


----------



## cM2003 (9. April 2008)

Und weil es nur ein Spiel ist darf man nicht den Anspruch haben mit gescheiten Spielern zu spielen?

Meine Aussage bezieht sich darauf, dass Spieler die nur PVP machen einfach keine PVE-Erfahrung haben und dementsprechend kacke spielen... Z.B. wird kein CS gemacht auf Caster oder nachgesheeped...

Das ist doch das Kernproblem...
Und darüberhinaus ist Arena-Kram einfach ROTZ im PVE... Ich habe mit meinem Priester 763 Manareg und 2071 heal im PVE-Gear. Mit meinem S3-Zeug habe ich 350 Manareg und 1600 Heal, obwohl ich S3 5 Teile habe und S1 2... Mein PVE-Gear ist ZA (2 Teile) und Kara, sowie Gruul-Gear...

Also kann mir auch keiner sagen dass S3 besser ist als Kara Equip...

Im übrigen finde ich auch die Waffen nicht besser... Es ist vielleicht mehr Healboni drauf, aber insbesondere für Priester elementare Eigenschaften, wie z.B. Willenskraft, werden total vernachlässigt...

Und was mir halt tierisch aufn Sack geht sind Leute die "Epic only" Gruppen suchen und dann aber im PVP-Müll rumrennen... HALLO? Nur weils lila ist, ist es nicht gleich gut...

PS: Ich bin auch eher PVE-Spieler und habe nicht das Bedürfnis Arena auf 2000 Wertungen zu spielen, weil mir einfach das Know-How fehlt... Das Gear mit 442 Abhärtung und 1600 Heal hätte ich evtl. aber mir fehlt es einfach an Erfahrung... Und so kann ich nicht verstehen wieso Leute sich mit PVP Gear melden, wenn man sehr gute Leute für Kara, was zwar nicht überaus schwer ist - aber auch nicht das leichteste, sich melden...


----------



## Cithian (9. April 2008)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Und darüberhinaus ist Arena-Kram einfach ROTZ im PVE... Ich habe mit meinem Priester 763 Manareg und 2071 heal im PVE-Gear. Mit meinem S3-Zeug habe ich 350 Manareg und 1600 Heal, obwohl ich S3 5 Teile habe und S1 2... Mein PVE-Gear ist ZA (2 Teile) und Kara, sowie Gruul-Gear...
> 
> Also kann mir auch keiner sagen dass S3 besser ist als Kara Equip...



du kannst aber eben auch nicht dein s3 equipt eines pristers mit dem s3 oder s1 / s2 equipt eines dd vergleichen. denn im gegensatz zu den heiler klassen die nunmal im pve auf heal und manareg angewiesen sind stimmen die meisten werte von dd klassen auf dem arena zeugs. insofern kannst nicht gleich behaupten das zeugs wär rotz für pve. klar sollte man damit nicht ewig rummlaufen und einen s3 char will auch keiner im bt oder hyjal sehn aber darum gehts in erster linie erstmal ja nicht.

wie ich 1 seite voher schonma gesagt hab, wer grad umgeskillt hat oder ein dd sein eigen nennt kann mit dem arena zeugs recht gut arbeiten vorerst bis er das demensprechende pve equipt hat. heiler sollten im pve auch solches equipt tragen was dort her stammt.


----------

